# Raideliikenne > Junat >  Sm1/Sm2-kaluston käyttö lähiliikenteen aloittamiseen pääkaupunkiseudun ulkopuolella

## petteri

> Sm1-2 -junien haukkuminen on minusta lähinnä säälittävää yhtiöltä, joka toisaalla tekohengittää vielä vanhempaa dieselveturitekniikkaa. Eivät Dv12:kaan mitään nykyajan normeja täytä, mutta kumminkin sattuvat kelpaamaan. Huonolla ylläpidolla mikä tahansa kalusto saadaan romukuntoon, kun vain halutaan. Maallikot ja harrastelijat eivät sitä ymmärrä, joten niihin kategorioihin kuulunevat ne, jotka tätä romumantraa toistavat. Siksi toiseksi olen kuullut, että kaikki suuret suunnitelmat eivät taida ihan mennäkään putkeen, ja kohta romut muuttuvat taas aivan kelpojuniksi.


Sm1:a ja Sm2:a on peruskorjattu ja yhä ne jymähtelevät talvella radoille, huonosta kunnosta siis on tuskin kysymys. Kun vanha kalusto on huonoa, se on syytä korvata uudella. Ei vanhoja bussejakaan yritetä pitää loputtomiin liikenteessä, vaan vanha kalusto poistetaan liikenteestä.

----------


## SD202

> Sm1:a ja Sm2:a on peruskorjattu ja yhä ne jymähtelevät talvella radoille, huonosta kunnosta siis on tuskin kysymys. Kun vanha kalusto on huonoa, se on syytä korvata uudella. Ei vanhoja bussejakaan yritetä pitää loputtomiin liikenteessä, vaan vanha kalusto poistetaan liikenteestä.


Kannattaa tehdä pesäero Sm1- ja Sm2-junien välille. Käsittääkseni Sm2-junat ovat edelleenkin hyvässä kunnossa yksilöstä riippumatta. Muistetaan kuitenkin se, että ensimmäisenä rempattu Sm2 eli 6061 on rempattu vain noin vuotta myöhemmin kuin viimeisenä rempattu Sm1 6037(?). Sen toki myönnän, että osa Sm1-junista on ainakin ulkoisesti todella karmeassa kunnossa.

Ja mitä tulee "museoikäisen" kaluston käyttöön paikallisjunaliikenteessä: Berliinissä käytettiin sattuneesta syystä hyvinkin vanhaa kalustoa päivittäisessä paikallisliikenteessä vielä 2000-luvun alkuvuosina. Kyse on siis sarjasta 477, joiden juuret ovat 1930-luvulta: http://www.berliner-verkehr.de/sf477.htm
Berliinin S-Bahnilla oli lisäksi käytössä sarjaa 475 vuoteen 1997 saakka ja noilla junilla ajettiin kaupungin etelä-pohjoissuunnassa alittavassa tunnelissa käyttöaikansa loppuun saakka: http://www.berliner-verkehr.de/sf475.htm

----------


## petteri

Kaluston käyttökelpoisuus sen vanhentuessa riippuu siitä, miten hyvin se toimii. Hyvästä kalustosta ovat Helsingissä esimerkkinä NRI, NRII ja M100 metrojunat ei olisi yllätys vaikka nuo liikennöisivät 40 vuoden päästäkin. Ääriesimerkki toisensa päästä ovat Variot, jotka tuskin kestävät kovin pitkään. SM1 ja Sm2 eivät vaikuta mitenkään erityisen hyvältä kalustolta ja jatkuvien maavuoto-ongelmien takia en usko niiden saavan pitkää käyttöikää.

Ja miksi maailmalla on käytössä vanhaa kalustoa, joka toimii hyvin? On paljon eri malleja kalustoja, hyviä ja huonoja. Huonot mallit romutetaan nopeammin ja parhaita malleja voidaan käyttää pitkään. Eli Helsingin kalustoa esimerkkinä käyttäen NRI ja NRII kestävät peruskorjattuina pitkään, mutta Variot tuskin. Huonompaa kalustoa kalusto korvataan uudella nopeammin kuin vanha, vanhoista jää käyttöön vain toimivimmat mallit.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Ja miksi maailmalla on käytössä vanhaa kalustoa, joka toimii hyvin? On paljon eri malleja kalustoja, hyviä ja huonoja. Huonot mallit romutetaan nopeammin ja parhaita malleja voidaan käyttää pitkään. Eli Helsingin kalustoa esimerkkinä käyttäen NRI ja NRII kestävät peruskorjattuina pitkään, mutta Variot tuskin. Huonompaa kalustoa kalusto korvataan uudella nopeammin kuin vanha, vanhoista jää käyttöön vain toimivimmat mallit.


Aivan. Mutta eihän Sm1-2 -junia moittivat perustele valitustaan millään muulla kuin junien iällä.

Raideliikennekalustossa ikä ei vaikuta kaluston kuntoon, vaan kaluston rakenteellisiin ominaisuuksiin, jotka ovat samoja uudesta lähtien. Kunto riippuu ylläpidon tasosta. Sanotaan nyt karrikoidusti niin, että 40 vuotta vanha juna ei muutu iän myötä korkealattiaiseksi, vaan se on ollut sitä alusta alkaen. Mutta iän myötä se voi muuttua matalalattiaiseksi, kuten on tapahtunut Nr2-vaunuille.

Jos verrataan busseihin, asia on toinen. Bussien rakenne on sellainen, että aika tekee bussista käyttökelvottoman. Joiltain osin jopa silloinkin, kun bussi seisoo käyttämättömänä. Se on bussin rakenteellinen ja konseptuaalinen ominaisuus, joka johtuu siitä, että bussista on pakko tehdä mahdollisimman kevyt ja silti bussin rakenteisiin kohdistuva kuormitus on suurempi kuin raideliikenteessä. Nykaikaista bussia ei kannata peruskorjata, koska se on käytännössä sama työ kuin tehdä uusi bussi, kun bussista pitäisi uusia tai purkaa ja korjata melkein kaikki osat.

Sm1-2 -junat ovat minun käsitykseni mukaan olleet hyviä alusta alkaen. Sm2:t olisi voitu tehdä vaihtovirtamoottorein, mutta tilaaja ei halunnut. Yhtenäinen tekniikka oli tärkeämpi kuin vaihtoviratekniikan edut. Junat ovat muuttuneet huonoiksi kun niiden ylläpitotasoa on muutettu ja alennettu. Ei ole ihme, jos moottoreiden ongelmaksi tulevat maavuodot, kun otetaan tavaksi ruiskuttaa niihin vettä.

Antero

----------


## kouvo

Luotan täydellisesti VR:n kykyyn tehdä virheettömiä päätöksiä koskien mm. juurikin kansallisomaisuuden romuttamista ja junien liikennöintiä.

----------


## Timppak

> Annat myös mielikuvan, että Sm1-2 -junien moottorit ovat vähätehoisia siksi, että ne ovat tasavirtamoottoreita. Sillä, ovatko ne tasavirtamoottoreita vai eivät, ovatko ne epätahtimoottoreita vai kestomagneettimoottoreita jne. ei ole mitään tekemistä sen kanssa, mikä teho on aikanaan katsottu riittäväksi. Kun Sm1:n teho on 840 kW niin uudemman Sm2:n teho on 620 kW. Kuitenkin niiden suorituskyky on sama  koska alumiininen Sm2 on kevyempi. Eli pelkkään tehoon tuijottaminen ei riitä.
> 
> Sm1-2 -junien suorituskyky on ollut ja on edelleen täysin riittävä siihen tarkoitukseen, johon ne on hankittu ja johon niitä edelleen käytetään. Kehäradan ja Pisaran kiertämiseen Sm5 on ylitehoinen, kun sen moottoriteho on mitoitettu 160 km/h nopeuden mukaan, vaikka niillä ei koskan ajeta edes lähelle sitä. Ei niillä ehditä kiihdyttämään edes mainitsemaasi 130 km/h nopeuteen, vaikka se tunneleissa sallittaisiin.
> 
> Jos on halu, Sm1-2 -junien suurinta vetovoimaa ja siten mäennousukykyä voitaneen nostaa varsin yksinkertaisesti samaan tapaan kuin on nostettu Nr-ratikoiden vetovoimaa, kun niihin asennettiin välipalat. Kyse kun on nimenomaan hetkellisen tehon nostosta, sillä ei kiihdytystä jyrkkään mäkeen tarvita kuin enintään minuutin ajaksi. Jatkuvan tehon rajoittaja on yleensä lämpö, siksi voidaan ottaa hetkellisiä tehopiikkejä, kun moottori ei ehdi lyhyessä ajassa lämmetä liiaksi.


Tässäkin olet osittain oikeassa, Sm1 ja Sm2 junien suorituskyky on ollut riittävä 60 luvulla niitä speksattaessa ja vielä 80 luvullakin, mutta kyllä ne ovat nykyliikenteen vaatimuksille ihan liian tehottomia ja hitaita. Ei vähätehoisuus johdu käytetyistä tasavirtamoottoreista vaan siitä että niihin on heikkotehoiset moottorit aikoinaan hankittu. Tasavirtatekniikka vain aiheuttaa lisää harmia maavuotojen takia sekä sen tarvitseman suuremman jäähdytystarpeen takia. Tämän vuoksi tehonnostokaan ei välttämättä ole ihan yksinkertainen ja halpa muutos, jos moottorien jäähdytysratkaisutkin joudutaan miettimään uudestaan ja mahduttamaan teleihin. Kaikkeahan tietenkin on mahdollista tehdä, mutta eiköhän tässäkin tapauksessa kustannukset ylitä saatavat hyödyt kun kalusto ei muiltakaan osin ole enää vaatimustasoa vastaavassa kunnossa.





> Eivät Sm1-2:t tietenkään täytä tunneliliikenteen palovaatimuksia, kun niitä ei ole sellaisilla vaatimuksilla tilattu. Ei täyttäisi myöskään Sm5, jos ei olisi vaadittu  ja maksettu siitä myös lisähintaa. Eikä taida kelvata tunneliin myöskään Sm4. Onko sekin siten eilispäivän kulkuneuvo?
> 
> Sm1-2 -junien haukkuminen on minusta lähinnä säälittävää yhtiöltä, joka toisaalla tekohengittää vielä vanhempaa dieselveturitekniikkaa. Eivät Dv12:kaan mitään nykyajan normeja täytä, mutta kumminkin sattuvat kelpaamaan. Huonolla ylläpidolla mikä tahansa kalusto saadaan romukuntoon, kun vain halutaan. Maallikot ja harrastelijat eivät sitä ymmärrä, joten niihin kategorioihin kuulunevat ne, jotka tätä romumantraa toistavat. Siksi toiseksi olen kuullut, että kaikki suuret suunnitelmat eivät taida ihan mennäkään putkeen, ja kohta romut muuttuvat taas aivan kelpojuniksi.
> 
> Antero


Mihin perustat väitteesi ettei Sm4 kelpaisi tunneliliikenteeseen? Entä mitä normaalista poikkeavia vaatimuksia Sm5 junaan vaadittiin tunnelien takia ja kuinka paljon lisähintaa maksettiin? Onhan se hauska heitellä tällaisia väittämiä ns. asiantuntijapohjalta ja sitten haukkua kaluston omistavaa tahoa säälittäväksi kun omistaja on iso paha monopoli joka on eri mieltä asioista. Taitaa ennemminkin tämä maallikko- ja harrastelijalinja olla se joka vanhan kaluston säilyttämistä ajaa kun niitä olis niin kiva käyttää pienimutoiseen liikennöintiin vielä ne pari vuotta mitä tekohengityksellä saatetaan saada niitä toimimaan edes joten kuten kun uuden kaluston hankkiminen romuttaa koko kivan hankkeen kannattavuuden.  

Dv 12 vetureita on muuten hylätty jo paljon enemmän kuin Sm1 junia ja tahti kiihtyy 2014 vuodesta eteenpäin kun uusia vetureita saadaan hankittua, joten ei niitä sen enempää tekohengitetä kuin näitä vanhoja sähköjunarunkojakaan, vai voitko todistaa toisin?

Jossain toisessa ketjussa jo käsiteltiinkin aikoinaan syitä miksi Sm1 ollaan hylkäämässä, mutta kaikki kuitattiin kuten tässäkin ketjussa, että kaikkea voidaan kunnossapitää loputtomasti ja kaikki on vain suuren pahan monopoliyhtiön harhaista kuvitelmaa että ne olisivat loppuunajettuja, tosin siitä ei ole tainnut olla mainintaa mitä se kunnossapito tulisi maksamaan eikä taida palstan ns. asiantuntijoilla olla sellaista tietoa esittää vieläkään.

Sm1 alkaa olemaan ainakin telien osalta vaikeaa saada varaosia ja ilmeisesti myös sähköpuoleen. Kumma juttu ettei yli 50v vanhaan tekniikkaan tahdo saada varaosia. Lisäksi junien rungot ovat aika ruosteiset ja väsyneet. Tämän lisäksi tulee vielä matkustajamukavuuteen liittviä seikkoja mitkä pudottavat junat kauas nykyajan vaatimuksista; Sm1 junien telit ovat kulkuominaisuuksiltaan melko surkeat, tämän huomaa hyvin heiluvana ja pomppivana kulkuna, junista puuttuva hiekoitus aiheuttaa lehtikelillä aika pahojakin myöhästymisiä, ilmastoinnin puute ja heikko ilmanvaihto pitää matkustamot sietämättömän kuumina kesäisin ja lisäksi korkeat lattiat haittaavat esteellisten henkilöiden kulkemista. Toki näiden ongelmien korjaamiseen löytyy rahalla ratkaisuja, mutta kukakohan sen kaiken haluaisi maksaa?

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Sm1 alkaa olemaan ainakin telien osalta vaikeaa saada varaosia ja ilmeisesti myös sähköpuoleen. Kumma juttu ettei yli 50v vanhaan tekniikkaan tahdo saada varaosia. Lisäksi junien rungot ovat aika ruosteiset ja väsyneet. Tämän lisäksi tulee vielä matkustajamukavuuteen liittviä seikkoja mitkä pudottavat junat kauas nykyajan vaatimuksista; Sm1 junien telit ovat kulkuominaisuuksiltaan melko surkeat, tämän huomaa hyvin heiluvana ja pomppivana kulkuna, junista puuttuva hiekoitus aiheuttaa lehtikelillä aika pahojakin myöhästymisiä, ilmastoinnin puute ja heikko ilmanvaihto pitää matkustamot sietämättömän kuumina kesäisin ja lisäksi korkeat lattiat haittaavat esteellisten henkilöiden kulkemista. Toki näiden ongelmien korjaamiseen löytyy rahalla ratkaisuja, mutta kukakohan sen kaiken haluaisi maksaa?


Kyllähän se niin on että Sm1-sarja joutaisi paalattavaksi pikkuhiljaa. Viime saneerauksesta kulunut jo yli 10 vuotta ja vehkeet muutenkin 40 vuoden ikäisiä. Ovat lisäksi olleet paljon kovemmassa käytössä kuin samanikäinen kaukojunakalusto (onko sellaist edes)? Jos niitä vietäisiin maakuntiin paikallisjuniksi niin VR naurettaisiin ulos! Sm2 sarjassa on vielä jotain toivoa ja niillä ajettaneenkin vielä n 10 vuotta.

t. Rainer

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Kyllähän se niin on että Sm1-sarja joutaisi paalattavaksi pikkuhiljaa. Viime saneerauksesta kulunut jo yli 10 vuotta ja vehkeet muutenkin 40 vuoden ikäisiä. Ovat lisäksi olleet paljon kovemmassa käytössä kuin samanikäinen kaukojunakalusto (onko sellaist edes)? Jos niitä vietäisiin maakuntiin paikallisjuniksi niin VR naurettaisiin ulos! Sm2 sarjassa on vielä jotain toivoa ja niillä ajettaneenkin vielä n 10 vuotta.


En ole asianharrastaja, joten tarkkoja vaunukaluston ikiä en tiedä, mutta kyllähän sinisellä kalustolla vielä liikennöidään, jos kohta ei juurikaan Helsinkiin, mistä voi syntyä se väärä mielikuva ettei sitä enää olisi juuri käytössä. Ja sinisessä kalustossa lienee vielä ainakin 70-luvun vaunuja.

Mutta ihan vakavastiko olet sitä mieltä, että parempi ettei maakunnissa ole ollenkaan paikallisjunaliikennettä kuin että sitä ajettaisiin Sm1:llä? Sm1 kelpaisi minulle hienosti edulliseksi aloituskalustoksi, jonka avulla liikennöinti saataisiin helposti käyntiin. Sitten kun matkustajamäärät kasvavat ja kalusto oikeasti rapistuu, on jo paremmin rahkeita upouuteen kalustoon. Sinänsä jos VR ei pidä Sm1:stä niin ei kai VR:n olisi pakko sillä ajaa lähijunavuoroja maakunnissa. Antaa jonkun ajaa, jolle kelpaavat, kunhan monopoli ensin pikaisesti puretaan. Mutta VR:n ei pidä antaa millään verukkeella romuttaa Sm1-junia, koska se olisi tulevan kilpailun este ja nykyisen monopolin väärinkäyttöä tulevan markkina-aseman varmistelemiseksi.

----------


## kouvo

> Jos niitä vietäisiin maakuntiin paikallisjuniksi niin VR naurettaisiin ulos!


Enemmän ehkä "naurattaa" se, että tuo junien liikennöintiä harjoittavinaan oleva sähläriorganisaatio saa taas yhden tekosyyn olla laajentamatta paikallisliikennettä maakuntiin, kun kalusto ajetaan silppurista läpi.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Sinänsä jos VR ei pidä Sm1:stä niin ei kai VR:n olisi pakko sillä ajaa lähijunavuoroja maakunnissa. Antaa jonkun ajaa, jolle kelpaavat, kunhan monopoli ensin pikaisesti puretaan. Mutta VR:n ei pidä antaa millään verukkeella romuttaa Sm1-junia, koska se olisi tulevan kilpailun este ja nykyisen monopolin väärinkäyttöä tulevan markkina-aseman varmistelemiseksi.


Idea on kyllä hyvä mutta kaluston on oltava parempaa kuin Sm1. Sm2 vielä menettelisi. 

t. Rainer

----------


## Antero Alku

> Tässäkin olet osittain oikeassa, Sm1 ja Sm2 junien suorituskyky on ollut riittävä 60 luvulla niitä speksattaessa ja vielä 80 luvullakin, mutta kyllä ne ovat nykyliikenteen vaatimuksille ihan liian tehottomia ja hitaita. Ei vähätehoisuus johdu käytetyistä tasavirtamoottoreista vaan siitä että niihin on heikkotehoiset moottorit aikoinaan hankittu. Tasavirtatekniikka vain aiheuttaa lisää harmia maavuotojen takia sekä sen tarvitseman suuremman jäähdytystarpeen takia. Tämän vuoksi tehonnostokaan ei välttämättä ole ihan yksinkertainen ja halpa muutos, jos moottorien jäähdytysratkaisutkin joudutaan miettimään uudestaan ja mahduttamaan teleihin. Kaikkeahan tietenkin on mahdollista tehdä, mutta eiköhän tässäkin tapauksessa kustannukset ylitä saatavat hyödyt kun kalusto ei muiltakaan osin ole enää vaatimustasoa vastaavassa kunnossa.


Olet aivan oikeassa, että Sm1-2 -junien sähkötekniikka tasavirtamoottoreineen on vanhanaikaista. Lisäksi niistä puuttuu sähköjarru, joka sekä nostaa käyttökuluja että lisää vikaantumisriskiä. Mutta on turha väittää, että Sm1-2 -sarja on kelpaamaton nykyisiin liikenteen vaatimuksiin, kun suorituskyky on 1- ja 2-sarjoissa sama, mutta vain 1-sarja on muka kelvoton kun 2-sarja on ihan kelvollinen. Sama asia koskee korkeata lattiaa.




> Mihin perustat väitteesi ettei Sm4 kelpaisi tunneliliikenteeseen? Entä mitä normaalista poikkeavia vaatimuksia Sm5 junaan vaadittiin tunnelien takia ja kuinka paljon lisähintaa maksettiin?


Tunneliliikenteessä on eri luokan vaatimukset mm. paloturvallisuudelle. Uutta kalustoa tilattaessa tunnelivaatimuksista tulee tuntuva hintalisä. En ymmärrä mitään syytä, miksi VR-Yhtymä olisi Sm4:n tilauksessa halunnut maksaa tarpeettomista tunnelivarustuksista. Vastuullinen ja osaava ostaja ei tilaa ja maksa turhasta.




> Onhan se hauska heitellä tällaisia väittämiä ns. asiantuntijapohjalta ja sitten haukkua kaluston omistavaa tahoa säälittäväksi kun omistaja on iso paha monopoli joka on eri mieltä asioista. Taitaa ennemminkin tämä maallikko- ja harrastelijalinja olla se joka vanhan kaluston säilyttämistä ajaa kun niitä olis niin kiva käyttää pienimutoiseen liikennöintiin vielä ne pari vuotta mitä tekohengityksellä saatetaan saada niitä toimimaan edes joten kuten kun uuden kaluston hankkiminen romuttaa koko kivan hankkeen kannattavuuden.


Jos monopoliyhtiö on vahva ja kilpailukykyinen, sillä ei ole mitään syytä pelätä kilpailijoita kuin ruttoa ja kieltäytyä myymästä itselleen tarpeetonta kalustoa halukkaille ostajille. VR-Yhtymä ei toimi näin, vaan täysin päinvastoin. Kun kalusto jää tarpeettomaksi, se myydään romuksi kovilla sopimussanktiolla siitä, että varmasti ei romuttaja myy kalustoa ehjänä edelleen. Miksi? On käytetyn kaluston ostajan asia arvioida ostamansa kaluston käyttökelpoisuutta. Mitä se myyjälle kuuluu? Eikö myyjälle ole ainoa intressi hankkiutua itselleen tarpeettomasta kalustosta eroon ja mahdollisimman vähin kustannuksin tai parhaassa tapauksessa saaden myynnistä rahaa.




> Dv 12 vetureita on muuten hylätty jo paljon enemmän kuin Sm1 junia ja tahti kiihtyy 2014 vuodesta eteenpäin kun uusia vetureita saadaan hankittua, joten ei niitä sen enempää tekohengitetä kuin näitä vanhoja sähköjunarunkojakaan, vai voitko todistaa toisin?


Dv12-sarjaan on valmistettu 192 veturia vuosina 19631984. Sm1-sarjassa on 50 junaa, valmistettu 19681973. Eli pelkästään numeroiden valossa tietenkin Dv12:ta pitäisikin poistaa enemmän ja ennemmin kuin Sm1:iä.

Dieselvetureiden tekniikka on ylipäätään vanhempaa kuin Sm-junissa ja ylläpito kalliimpaa, jolloin uusimiskynnys on teknistaloudellisesti alhaisempi kuin sähkökalustolla. Ja dieseleitä koskevat ympäristömääräykset ovat kiristyneet oleellisesti, minkä olisi myös pitänyt merkitä tarvetta uusia kalustoa vanhan korjaamisen sijasta. Silti olen sitä mieltä, että VR-Yhtymä on Dv12-sarjan kanssa toiminut liiketalouden näkökulmasta aivan oikein. Vaikka uuden kaluston ylläpito olisikin halvempaa, se ei luultavasti dieseleiden osalta sitä ole siinä määrin, että ero kattaisi uushankinnan kustannukset verrattuna vanhan modernisointiin. Lisäksi Dv12-vetureiden suorituskykyvaatimukset eivät ole muuttuneet 1960-luvun alusta, joten uushankinnalla ei ole toiminnallista hyötyä operaattorille.




> Jossain toisessa ketjussa jo käsiteltiinkin aikoinaan syitä miksi Sm1 ollaan hylkäämässä, mutta kaikki kuitattiin kuten tässäkin ketjussa, että kaikkea voidaan kunnossapitää loputtomasti ja kaikki on vain suuren pahan monopoliyhtiön harhaista kuvitelmaa että ne olisivat loppuunajettuja, tosin siitä ei ole tainnut olla mainintaa mitä se kunnossapito tulisi maksamaan eikä taida palstan ns. asiantuntijoilla olla sellaista tietoa esittää vieläkään.


Ei tämä rautatiekaluston talous ole todellakaan mitään salatiedettä, jonka hallitsee vain VR-Yhtymän vihityt papit. Junia ja rautatieliikennettä on muuallakin kuin Suomessa. Perehtymällä asioihin ja pitämällä itsensä ajan tasalla voi jopa olla asioista paremmin perillä kuin yhden yhtiön palveluksessa oleva henkilö, jolla ei ole aikaa tai mielenkiintoa seurata, mitä muut tekevät.




> Sm1 alkaa olemaan ainakin telien osalta vaikeaa saada varaosia ja ilmeisesti myös sähköpuoleen. Kumma juttu ettei yli 50v vanhaan tekniikkaan tahdo saada varaosia. Lisäksi junien rungot ovat aika ruosteiset ja väsyneet. Tämän lisäksi tulee vielä matkustajamukavuuteen liittviä seikkoja mitkä pudottavat junat kauas nykyajan vaatimuksista; Sm1 junien telit ovat kulkuominaisuuksiltaan melko surkeat, tämän huomaa hyvin heiluvana ja pomppivana kulkuna, junista puuttuva hiekoitus aiheuttaa lehtikelillä aika pahojakin myöhästymisiä, ilmastoinnin puute ja heikko ilmanvaihto pitää matkustamot sietämättömän kuumina kesäisin ja lisäksi korkeat lattiat haittaavat esteellisten henkilöiden kulkemista.


Kaikella kalustolla on suunnitelman mukainen huolto-ohjelma, jonka puitteissa kalusto pysyy sille vaaditussa kunnossa. Suuri osa osista on sellaisia, että niitä tilataan ja valmistetaan sen mukaan kun tarvitaan. Ei esim. telien varaosista tule puutetta, koska osia voi valmistaa aina. Ongelmallisimpia ovat sähkötekniset osat, joissa käytetään massatuotannon tuotteita. Joidenkin komponenttien massatuotanto päättyy joskus, mutta lähes aina sellainen osa on korvattavissa uudemmalla osalla.




> Toki näiden ongelmien korjaamiseen löytyy rahalla ratkaisuja, mutta kukakohan sen kaiken haluaisi maksaa?


Karkeasti on niin, että peruskorjauksella tai modernisoinnilla saadaan 3050 % pidennystä elinkaareen 1525 % kustannuksella uushankintaan verrattuna. Eli käyttöaika on halvempaa kuin uushankinnalla ostettava käyttöaika. Peruskorjaus, jossa rakennetta ei paranneta, ei alenna ylläpitokustannuksia. Modernisointi voi alentaa ylläpitokustannuksia tai tuoda uusia ominaisuuksia tai molempia. Uushankinnan etu on, että ylläpitokustannus on pienempi kuin korjatulla vanhalla. Siten uushankinta on pitkällä ajalla edullinen, mutta se riippuu käytettävissä olevasta pääomasta ja rahan hinnasta.

Kuka kaiken haluaa maksaa? Dv12-vetureiden kohdalla haluaja on ollut omistaja, VR-Yhtymä, joka on maksanut mieluummin pienemmän summan korjaamisesta kuin isomman uushankinnasta. Sm-junien kohdalla halukas maksaja on vaikkapa kaupunki tai kuntayhtymä, joka haluaa käynnistää junaliikenteen, mutta jolla ei ole suuria rahoja uuden kaluston hankintaan eikä mahdollisuuksia sitoutua kalustoon 4050 vuodeksi. Minä kysyn sinulta, kenen etu on olla näitä molempia haluja vastaan?

Antero

----------


## Antero Alku

> Idea on kyllä hyvä mutta kaluston on oltava parempaa kuin Sm1. Sm2 vielä menettelisi.


Matkustajan kannalta Sm1 ja Sm2 ovat täsmälleen sama asia. Onko runko alumiinia vai terästä ei näy ulos. Sivuseinien poimuilla ei ole merkitystä tarjottuun palveluun.

Antero

----------


## Mikle

> Matkustajan kannalta Sm1 ja Sm2 ovat täsmälleen sama asia. Onko runko alumiinia vai terästä ei näy ulos. Sivuseinien poimuilla ei ole merkitystä tarjottuun palveluun.


Mä en tätä ikiliikkujamaista aihetta jaksa enää enempiä kommentoida, mutta väittäisin matkustajan kannalta olevan hyvinkin paljon noiden kyydissä eroa. :Smile:

----------


## Antero Alku

> Mä en tätä ikiliikkujamaista aihetta jaksa enää enempiä kommentoida, mutta väittäisin matkustajan kannalta olevan hyvinkin paljon noiden kyydissä eroa.


Kyllä, varmasti nykyään, kun toiset on juuri peruskorjattu ja toisten huolto laiminlyödään, kun ne halutaan romuttaa. Mutta nämä eivät ole junien eroja, vaan ylläpidon eroja. Ihan samanlaiset erot kuin vihreäksi maalatulla Sr1:llä ja kauhtuneen punaisella, jossa luukkujakin on teipattu kiinni ilmastointiteipillä.

Antero

----------


## Mikle

> Kyllä, varmasti nykyään, kun toiset on juuri peruskorjattu ja toisten huolto laiminlyödään, kun ne halutaan romuttaa. Mutta nämä eivät ole junien eroja, vaan ylläpidon eroja. Ihan samanlaiset erot kuin vihreäksi maalatulla Sr1:llä ja kauhtuneen punaisella, jossa luukkujakin on teipattu kiinni ilmastointiteipillä.


Joka kerta kun yritän väittää pidättäytyväni kommentoimasta, kommentoin näköjään silti. :Redface:  
Tarkoitin lähinnä ilmajousia, jotka tuo mukavuutta. Eivät liity peruskorjauksiin.

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Mä en tätä ikiliikkujamaista aihetta jaksa enää enempiä kommentoida, mutta väittäisin matkustajan kannalta olevan hyvinkin paljon noiden kyydissä eroa.


Minä en matkustajana edes erota näitä kahta toisistaan. Ja kun en ole junabongari niin en ole viitsinyt opetella mallikohtaisia tuntomerkkejä.

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 12:29 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 12:27 ----------




> Joka kerta kun yritän väittää pidättäytyväni kommentoimasta, kommentoin näköjään silti. 
> Tarkoitin lähinnä ilmajousia, jotka tuo mukavuutta. Eivät liity peruskorjauksiin.


Ei ilmajousilla välttämättä ole sanottavaa eroa matkustajan kannalta. Ei ainakaan siinä tilanteessa, kun kysytään liikennöidäänkö ilmajousilla vai ei ollenkaan. Kyllä silloin jousittamaton vaihtoehto on parempi.

----------


## tlajunen

> Ei ilmajousilla välttämättä ole sanottavaa eroa matkustajan kannalta. Ei ainakaan siinä tilanteessa, kun kysytään liikennöidäänkö ilmajousilla vai ei ollenkaan. Kyllä silloin jousittamaton vaihtoehto on parempi.


Tuota noin. Oletko koskaan matkustanut Sm2-yksiköllä, jossa on jostain telistä ilmajouset tyhjentyneet? Siinä on nimittäin penkillä pysymisessä tekemistä.

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Tuota noin. Oletko koskaan matkustanut Sm2-yksiköllä, jossa on jostain telistä ilmajouset tyhjentyneet? Siinä on nimittäin penkillä pysymisessä tekemistä.


Väitätkö että Sm1 = Sm2, josta on ilmajouset rikki? Ensimmäinen on juna joka on suunniteltu toimivaksi ilman ilmajousia, jälkimmäinen taas epäkunnossa oleva juna. Eivät liene sama asia? Kaipa epäkunnossa olevassa junassa voikin olla epämiellyttävä matkustaa. En ole matkustanut niin paljon lähiliikenteessä, että olisi tullut vastaan.

Yhtä loogista olisi sanoa, että IC2-vaunu, josta on ilmastointi rikki = sauna. Silti vain jälkimmäiseen menisin alasti ja löylykauhan kanssa.  :Wink: 

Pakko lisätä vielä, että sepäs vasta onkin huisin hauskaa, kun Pendolinossa on kallistusjärjestelmä rikki. Ainakin silloin kun kallistelee väärissä kohdissa. Tällaista tilannetta ajatellen juna ilman kallistusmekanismia on parempi, vaikka toki periaatteessa kallistuksesta on katsottu olevan etua (silloin kun se toimii, mikä ilmeisesti talvikaudesta alkaen lienee "ei koskaan" , kun sen varaan ei enää aikatauluja lasketa).

----------


## Count

> Ei ilmajousilla välttämättä ole sanottavaa eroa matkustajan kannalta. Ei ainakaan siinä tilanteessa, kun kysytään liikennöidäänkö ilmajousilla vai ei ollenkaan. Kyllä silloin jousittamaton vaihtoehto on parempi.


Jos taas kysytään "maakuntien miehiltä" liikennöidäänkö vanhoilla pk-seudun romuilla vai ei ollenkaan, saattaa vastaus yllättäen ollakin "ei ollenkaan", maakuntien miehillä (ja naisilla) kun ne autot jo on.

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Jos taas kysytään "maakuntien miehiltä" liikennöidäänkö vanhoilla pk-seudun romuilla vai ei ollenkaan, saattaa vastaus yllättäen ollakin "ei ollenkaan", maakuntien miehillä (ja naisilla) kun ne autot jo on.


Mitä jos jättäisit tuohon vastaamisen "maakuntien miehille" itselleen. Ei tarvita helsinkiläisiä (sanan laajassa merkityksessä) tällä tavoin "puolustamaan" "maakuntien miesten" oikeutta mahdollisimman mukavaan, mutta käytännössä olemattomaan lähijunaliikenteeseen.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Jos taas kysytään "maakuntien miehiltä" liikennöidäänkö vanhoilla pk-seudun romuilla vai ei ollenkaan, saattaa vastaus yllättäen ollakin "ei ollenkaan", maakuntien miehillä (ja naisilla) kun ne autot jo on.


Tämä nimenomaan on se oleellinen seikka. Sekö se että maakunnissa linja-autokyytikin on mukavempaa kuin Sm1-junan rytkytys.

Suurimmat erot Sm1 ja 2:ssa ovat:
- Sm1:llä kyyti huojuvampaa kovassa vauhdissa
- Sm1:sillä ikää 10 vuotta enemmän keskimääriin, ja saneeraukset tehty 10 vuotta aiemmin, verhoilu kuluneempi
- Sm1:ssä ilmanvaihto tunkkaisempi
- Sm1:ssä melu on kovempi ja sietämätöntä kompressori-/laitekaapin viereisessä osastossa
- lastenvaunupaikkoja Sm1:ssä selvästi vähemmän, ja polkupyöräpaikkoja ei lainkaan
- Sm1:n päätyosaston (entinen tupakkaosasto) ohjaamoa lähinnä olevissa istuimissa istutaan kasvot päätyseinää päin

Kaupunkiolosuhteissa sähköllä kulkevan raideliikennekaluston käyttöikä on maailmanlaajuiseesti keskimäärin 40 vuotta je enimimllään 50, ja sen ikäisiä Sm1:t alkavat olla pian. Samoin Helsingin vanhimmat nivelraitiovaunut jotka kanssa taidetaan romuttaa heti kun uusia raitiovaunuja on saatu hankituksi. 

t. Rainer

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Tämä nimenomaan on se oleellinen seikka. Sekö se että maakunnissa linja-autokyytikin on mukavempaa kuin Sm1-junan rytkytys.


Ei ole. Onko 40 min bussikyyti pehmeällä penkillä pieniä sivuteitä mutkitellen muka jotenkin parempi kuin 10-15 min junakyyti huojuvassa, tärisevässä ja rymisevässä, mutta suorassa ja nopeassa lähijunassa? No ei varmasti ole.

----------


## Count

> Mitä jos jättäisit tuohon vastaamisen "maakuntien miehille" itselleen. Ei tarvita helsinkiläisiä (sanan laajassa merkityksessä) tällä tavoin "puolustamaan" "maakuntien miesten" oikeutta mahdollisimman mukavaan, mutta käytännössä olemattomaan lähijunaliikenteeseen.


Pidätkö sinä, *Tamperelainen*, jotenkin itseäsi sellaisena auktoriteettina joka pystyy sanomaan oikeasti maaseudulla asuvalle henkilölle että pidäpä suusi kiinni? Lääkkeet!

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Pidätkö sinä, *Tamperelainen*, jotenkin itseäsi sellaisena auktoriteettina joka pystyy sanomaan oikeasti maaseudulla asuvalle henkilölle että pidäpä suusi kiinni? Lääkkeet!


Lähijunia on kaavailtu mm. Tampereen seudulle eikä minnekään syvälle maaseudulle. Siinä mielessä katson että näkemykselläni on painoarvoa ainakin silloin kun pyydän olemaan meidän puolestamme väittämättä, että Sm1 on meille liian huono juna.

----------


## kouvo

> oikeasti maaseudulla asuvalle henkilölle


Tiedä sitten mitä tuolla "oikeasti maaseudulla asuvalla henkilöllä" tässä yhteydessä tarkoitetaan. Mutta Tampereen lähijunaa ei kyllä olla viemässäkään mihinkään pusulalaismaiseen idylliin, vaan siellä on linjojen varsilla ihan merkittäviäkin (Suomen mittakaavassa) väestökeskittymiä.

----------


## petteri

> Ei ole. Onko 40 min bussikyyti pehmeällä penkillä pieniä sivuteitä mutkitellen muka jotenkin parempi kuin 10-15 min junakyyti huojuvassa, tärisevässä ja rymisevässä, mutta suorassa ja nopeassa lähijunassa? No ei varmasti ole.


Nyt mennään jo aika teoreettisiin vaihtoehtoihin. Jos ollaan Helsingin seudun ulkopuolella, mistäköhän radanvarren merkittävästä asukastihentymästä ei mene aika suoraa tietä läheisiin kaupunkeihin, mutta rata menee?

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Nyt mennään jo aika teoreettisiin vaihtoehtoihin. Jos ollaan Helsingin seudun ulkopuolella, mistäköhän radanvarren merkittävästä asukastihentymästä ei mene aika suoraa tietä läheisiin kaupunkeihin, mutta rata menee?


Kyllä tie menee mutta bussireitit mutkittelevat kun halutaan joka maitolaiturilta kerätä viimeinenkin matkustaja. Tämä tilanne on esim. Nokialla.

----------


## Kaid

> Suurimmat erot Sm1 ja 2:ssa ovat:
> - Sm1:llä kyyti huojuvampaa kovassa vauhdissa
> - Sm1:sillä ikää 10 vuotta enemmän keskimääriin, ja saneeraukset tehty 10 vuotta aiemmin, verhoilu kuluneempi
> - Sm1:ssä ilmanvaihto tunkkaisempi
> - Sm1:ssä melu on kovempi ja sietämätöntä kompressori-/laitekaapin viereisessä osastossa
> - lastenvaunupaikkoja Sm1:ssä selvästi vähemmän, ja polkupyöräpaikkoja ei lainkaan
> - Sm1:n päätyosaston (entinen tupakkaosasto) ohjaamoa lähinnä olevissa istuimissa istutaan kasvot päätyseinää päin


Silläkin uhalla, että tämä ketju muuttuu vieläkin pahemmin eipäs-juupas -väittelyksi: Sm1- ja Sm2-junia vuosia päivittäin käyttäneenä ainoa listaamistasi eroista jonka olen huomannut on Sm1:n kovempi melu kompressori-/laitekaapin viereissä eteisessä. Muissa osissa junia ei mielestäni ole havaittavaa eroa. Verhoilun kulumisessa ei ole sanottavaa eroa; oman kokemukseni mukaan ennemminkin Sm1-vaunujen sisustus vaikuttaa siistimmältä, vaikka se onkin iäkkäämpää. Ja mitä tulee lastenvaunu- ja pyöräpaikkojen puutteeseen, muistaakseni ainoa ero on ohjausvaunun pyörä/vaunuosasta, jollaista ei ole Sm1-sarjassa. Tämähän hoituu helposti lohkaisemalla matkustajaosastosta vastaavan kokoinen pala kuin Sm2-junissa ja muuttamalla se vastaavaksi osastoksi.

----------


## petteri

> Kyllä tie menee mutta bussireitit mutkittelevat kun halutaan joka maitolaiturilta kerätä viimeinenkin matkustaja. Tämä tilanne on esim. Nokialla.


Kuinka realistista on ajaa junaliikennettä jos jo nyt busseihinkin pitää etsimällä etsiä matkustajia?

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Kuinka realistista on ajaa junaliikennettä jos jo nyt busseihinkin pitää etsimällä etsiä matkustajia?


Kiertely johtuu osaltaan liikennelupamallista, joka kannustaa pakkokäyttäjien palveluun. Samalla huono palvelutaso karkottaa muut kuin pakkokäyttäjät. Esimerkiksi Nokialta saatiin heti kaukojuniinkin matkustajia Tampereen suuntaan, kun rupesivat pysähtymään, vaikkei vuoroja ole kuin muutama päivässä. Nuo matkustajat eivät välttämättä halua istua bussissa koko pitkää matkaa, kun auto on nopeampi. Mutta juna päihittää autonkin, erityisesti ruuhka-aikana, eikä tarvitse murehtia pysäköintiä.

----------


## tlajunen

> Väitätkö että Sm1 = Sm2, josta on ilmajouset rikki?


En väitä. Ymmärsin sanomasi siten, että tarkoitit verrata seuraavia asioita keskenään: a) Sm2 toimivilla jousillaan, b) vastaava juna ilman minkäänlaisia jousia.

----------


## janihyvarinen

> En väitä. Ymmärsin sanomasi siten, että tarkoitit verrata seuraavia asioita keskenään: a) Sm2 toimivilla jousillaan, b) vastaava juna ilman minkäänlaisia jousia.


Tarkoitin verrata Sm1:tä ja Sm2:ta, joista siis annetun tiedon mukaan ensin mainitussa ei ole ilmajousia ja jälkimmäisessä on. Pointtini oli, että vaikka ilmajouset sitten olisivat ihan mukavia olemassa niin Sm1 kelpaisi hyvin esim. Tampereen lähiliikenteeseen vaikkei siinä ole ilmajousia. Varsinkin jos vaihtoehto on, että liikennettä ei voida ajaa kun ei ole junia. Tuollahan esitettiin mielipide, että ilmajousien puuttuminen on niin paha puute, että siksi matkustajia ei saataisi kyytiin. Ei varmasti ole.

----------


## petteri

> Tarkoitin verrata Sm1:tä ja Sm2:ta, joista siis annetun tiedon mukaan ensin mainitussa ei ole ilmajousia ja jälkimmäisessä on. Pointtini oli, että vaikka ilmajouset sitten olisivat ihan mukavia olemassa niin Sm1 kelpaisi hyvin esim. Tampereen lähiliikenteeseen vaikkei siinä ole ilmajousia. Varsinkin jos vaihtoehto on, että liikennettä ei voida ajaa kun ei ole junia. Tuollahan esitettiin mielipide, että ilmajousien puuttuminen on niin paha puute, että siksi matkustajia ei saataisi kyytiin. Ei varmasti ole.


Sm1:t alkavat olla ruosteisia ja kuluneita junia, joiden jousitusrakenteet ovat kohta lopussa ja jotka sähkövikojen vuoksi sammahtelevat talvella miten sattuu. Toki noilla ajetaan Helsingin seudulla ilmeisesti vielä kymmenisen vuotta kun uusia junia tulee aika hitaasti. Noiden vanhojen junien ylläpitokin vaatii enemmän työtä, osia ja resursseja kuin nykyisen kaluston ja pitää olla paljon lämmintä tilaa, ettei sähköihin pääse liikaa kosteutta. Ovitoiminnotkin vaativat konduktöörin, joten henkilökulutkin ovat pakosta tuplat siihen mihin uudella kalustolla päästään. Korkea lattia vielä extraetuna. Aika idealisti pitää olla, että tuollaisella kalustolla haluaa käynnistää paikallisliikennettä uudella alueella.

Hei, mutta tuohan onkin hyvä idea, jota voisi laajemminkin hyödyntää! Helsingin seudultahan poistetaan busseja, ihan hyviähän nuo ovat, kun Venäjällä tai Kazakhstanissa kulkevat ihan sen jälkeen kun ne sinne viedään. Suomessa onkin paljon alueita, joissa noita voisi hyödyntää, kalustokustannukset tipahtavat kun Tampereelle, Turkuun eikä muuallekaan maaseudulle ei turhaan osteta turhaan uusia busseja, vaan hyödynnetään Helsingin seudun kierrätyskalustoa, eihän busseja kuitenkaan käytä kuin pakkokäyttäjät. Eikö olekin loistoidea?  :Wink: 

Ja Tampereen ja Turun pikaratikkasuunnitelmissakin löytyy selkeä säästön paikka. Keski-Euroopasta löytynee sopivaa poistokalustoa noihinkin tarpeisiin, mitä sitä turhaan uusia vaunuja ostamaan. Pelkkää säästöä.  :Wink:

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Hei, mutta tuohan onkin hyvä idea, jota voisi laajemminkin hyödyntää! Helsingin seudultahan poistetaan busseja, ihan hyviähän nuo ovat, kun Venäjällä tai Kazakhstanissa kulkevat ihan sen jälkeen kun ne sinne viedään. Suomessa onkin paljon alueita, joissa noita voisi hyödyntää, kalustokustannukset tipahtavat kun Tampereelle, Turkuun eikä muuallekaan maaseudulle ei turhaan osteta turhaan uusia busseja, vaan hyödynnetään Helsingin seudun kierrätyskalustoa, eihän busseja kuitenkaan käytä kuin pakkokäyttäjät. Eikö olekin loistoidea? 
> 
> Ja Tampereen ja Turun pikaratikkasuunnitelmissakin löytyy selkeä säästön paikka. Keski-Euroopasta löytynee sopivaa poistokalustoa noihinkin tarpeisiin, mitä sitä turhaan uusia vaunuja ostamaan. Pelkkää säästöä.


Huumoriahan tuo lienee, mutta tosikkomaisesti vastaan että lähijunassa ja ratikassa on se ero, että Tampereella harvavuorovälinen lähiliikenne voitaisiin aloittaa periaatteessa lähes heti ilman suuria investointeja. Lisäksi se kerännee alkuun niukahkosti matkustajia. Tällaisissa oloissa on järkevä käynnistää liikenne käytetyllä, edullisella kalustolla. Raitiotie taas vaatii isohkon infrainvestoinnin mutta takuuvarmasti kerää paljon matkustajia. Siksi raitiotielle voi ja kannattaa hankkia uutta kalustoa.

----------


## sane

> Aika idealisti pitää olla, että tuollaisella kalustolla haluaa käynnistää paikallisliikennettä uudella alueella.


Njoo, esimerkiksi Oulun lähistöltä löytyy mahdollisia yhteysvälejä (Raahe - Haukipudas, Muhos - Kemi), joilla mielelläni näkisin lähijunaliikennettä ~1 h vuorovälillä. Mikäli lähijunat mahtuisivat nykyisten junien sekaan, olisi tarvittavat investoinnit lähinnä kalustoinvestointeja. Näin ollen halpa kalusto varmasti pienentää aloituskynnystä merkittävästi, ja pitkällä asemavälillä luulisi "lahoamistakin" tapahtuvan huomattavasti pk-seudun lähiliikennettä vähemmän. Toki ensiksi pitäisi ratkaista vähintään kompressorin melu, ennen kuin pidemmän matkan matkustajia voisi kyytiin ottaa.

Toki asian voi nähdä myös niin, ettei kalustoinvestointi olisi hukkainvestointi, vaikka reittiä ei kannattaisikaan pitkään ajaa, kun pk-seudun liikenne imee mielellään lisää kalustoa - kaluston voisi siinä tapauksessa siirtää sinne, mikäli reitti lakkutetaan.

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Toki asian voi nähdä myös niin, ettei kalustoinvestointi olisi hukkainvestointi, vaikka reittiä ei kannattaisikaan pitkään ajaa, kun pk-seudun liikenne imee mielellään lisää kalustoa - kaluston voisi siinä tapauksessa siirtää sinne, mikäli reitti lakkutetaan.


Itse näkisin tämän ehkä mieluummin niin, että edullinen kalusto poistaa nimenomaan sen aloituskynnyksen, kun rahoitustarve pienenee. Jälkimarkkinat on toissijainen juttu, jos rahaa alkuinvestointiin ei löydy kalliin kaluston vuoksi. Samalla edullinen kalusto parantaa itse liikennöinnin kannattavuutta, kenties jopa sen rajan yli missä liikennöinnistä tulee ainakin yhdyskuntatalouden näkökulmasta kannattavaa. Käynnistysvaihe voi uudella liikenteellä olla hyvinkin pitkä, ja jotenkin pitää pärjätä siihen asti, kunnes uusi kalusto on realistinen vaihtoehto taloudellisesti.

Vähän pessimististä olisi ajatella, että kokeillaan nyt ja lopetetaan, jos ei näytä kannattavan. Lähtökohdan pitää tietysti olla, että liikenne aloitetaan pysyvästi eikä kokeiluna. Silti ensimmäiset vuodet ovat tavallaan kokeilun kaltaista aikaa, jolloin kannattaa pyrkiä alhaiseen investointitasoon.

Tämä tunnin vuorovälillä toimiva lähiliikenne voisi olla sopiva tapa lähteä liikkeelle monessakin paikassa ympäri Suomea. Se ei monesti vaadi juuri mitään investointeja. Kun liikenne lähtee kasvuun, investoinneille on perusteet. Tällaisen liikenteen parjaaminen liian harvana ja ei-palvelevana on vähän omituista: tiheään vuoroväliin ei voi suoraan hypätä -- se vaatii isot investoinnit, ja kestihän Helsingin seudullakin vuosikymmeniä saada sellainen. Jos tämä lähtökohta tiheästä vuorovälistä edellytyksenä muualla Suomessa hyväksytään kritiikittömästi, se tarkoittaa ettei lähiliikennettä saada ikinä käynnistettyä. Tämä on puhdas taloudellinen realiteetti.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Hei, mutta tuohan onkin hyvä idea, jota voisi laajemminkin hyödyntää! Helsingin seudultahan poistetaan busseja, ihan hyviähän nuo ovat...


Valitettavasti olet ideasi kanssa myöhässä. Jo vuosikymmeniä ovat bussiharrastajat pitäneet kirjaa siitä, mihin Suomen kaupunkeihin päätyvät pääkaupunkiseudun yhtiöiden bussit, kun ne poistuvat alkuperäisiltä kotikulmiltaan.

Antero

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

Kalustoasiaan yleisemmin:
- Kaluston siirtäminen eri liikenteisiin on ihan yleinen eurooppalainen käytäntö. Kalustoa siirtyy kaupungeista ja seuduilta toisille. Käytettyjä busseja siirretään, ja esimerkiksi Turun liikenteessä käytetään aiemmin HSL-liikenteessä tai esimerkiksi muiden pohjoismaiden liikenteessä käytettyjä busseja, jos ne täyttävät asetetut kaluston ikä- toimivuus- ja päästövaatimukset. Käytettyjä raitiovaunuja siirretään, ja kun esimerkiksi Saksassa saa valtionavun korvaavan kaluston hankintaan 25 vuoden käytön jälkeen, on esimerkiksi Puolaan saatu varsin laadukasta siirrettyä kalustoa, joka samalla on päivitetty nykyaikaa vastaavammaksi esimerkiksi matalalattiaosin.
- Kaluston siirtoon vaikuttaa mm. pääoman ja huoltoon käytettävän työvoiman suhde. Kalusto, joka on epätaloudellista edullisen pääoman ja kalliin työvoiman maassa (esim. Suomi, Saksa) voi olla taloudellista maassa, jossa pääoma on kalliimpaa ja työvoima halvempaa (esimerkiksi "uudet" EU-maat, Venäjä)
- Bussin taloudellinen käyttöikä on rajallinen, koska tärinä hajottaa auton. Siitä huolimatta kalustoa voi kannattaa siirtää useampaankin kertaan. Esimerkiksi Helsinki -> Turku -> linjalupaliikenne -> Venäjä.
- Raideliikennekaluston käyttöikä asiallisella radalla ei ole samalla tavalla rajallinen johtuen mm. huomattavasti suuremmista materiaalipaksuuksista ja siitä, että tärinä ei ole yhtä suuri ongelma.

Bussiliikenteestä ja raideliikenteestä esimerkiksi Tampereen seudulla on esitetty erittäin asiantuntemattomia kommentteja. 3.12.2009 siirtymävaiheen sopimuksiksi muutetusta linjalupaliikenteestä ei voi tehdä päätelmiä siitä, mikä on asiallisesti järjestetyn bussi- tai raidejoukkoliikenteen käyttöpotentaali. Linjalupaliikenteen rahoitus lipputuen kautta on ohjannut sitä suuntaan, jossa ei ole tavoiteltukaan korkeita matkamääriä tai houkuttelevuutta työ- ja asiointimatkoilla. Lipputuki kannustaa noukkimaan jokaisen tuetun matkustajan mahdollisimman pienin suorittein eli kiertelemällä. Siirtyminen tilaaja-tuottaja-malliin tervehdyttää tilanteen, mikäli on poliittista tahtoa panostaa houkuttelevaan joukkoliikenteeseen.

Siitä, että nyt ei ole paikallisjunaliikennettä, ei voi tehdä mitään päätelmiä sen kannattavuudesta tai toimivuudesta tulevaisuudessa. Muun Suomen kuin Helsingin paikallisjunaliikenteen lakkauttamisesta tehtiin puhtaasti poliittinen päätös, joka ei ensisijaisesti perustunut mahdolliseen tulevaan kannattavuuteen, vaan tulevaisuudenkuvaan, jossa oli tarkoitus lisätä yksityisautoliikennettä, sen energiankulutusta ja suoritteita BKT:n kasvattamiseksi, ja samalla hyväksyttiin kritiikittä tästä aiheutuva saasteiden, melun ja päästöjen lisääntyminen. Ongelma on vain ollut, että meillä ei ole vieläkään kaikkialla tajuttu tämän päätöksen vastuuttomuutta. Tällä en väitä, että kaikki ennen 1965 ollut paikallisjunaliikenne olisi ollut edelleen perusteltua 2011, vaan että järkevämpi ja paremmin tosiasioihin tukeutuva ratkaisu olisi ollut paikallisjunaliikenteen kehittäminen kaikilla kasvaviksi suunnitelluilla seuduilla.

Sm1 - 2 - kaluston osalta mielestäni järjetöntä on sellainen toimintamalli, missä ko. kaluston uudiskäyttö estetään. 

Olen itse epäileväinen sen suhteen, että Sm1-2 - kalustolla olisi kovin suurta merkitystä esimerkiksi Varsinais-Suomen tai Pirkanmaan paikallisjunaliikenteessä.
Toiminnallisesti edullisemmaksi tulee aloittaa pilottiliikenne kohdistamalla 2-3 Sm4/5 - junaa kullekin seudulle ja käynnistää uuden nykyaikaisen kaluston hankinta.
Silti; pidän selvänä, että Sm1 - junia tulisi edes tarjota myytäväksi käyttökuntoisina tai saneerattavaksi, sitten nähtäisiin, voiko niistä tehdä kokonaistaloudellisesti järkevän ratkaisun. Samoin toimintakuntoiset Sm1:t voivat olla esimerkiksi modernimpien junien varakalustoa.

Käytetyn kaluston hankinta uudelle raitiotielle ei ole mikään naureskeltava vaihtoehto. Näin on jo tehty useissa pääomaköyhissä kaupungeissa, ja välillisesti Helsingissäkin on hoidettu liikenteen laajennusten kalustotarvetta vanhalla, käyttökelpoisella kalustolla. Nähdäkseni kuitenkin Suomi on sen verran rikas maa, että meille tulee edullisemmaksi hankkia Tampereen ja Turun raitioteille uudet vaunut, joiden suunnitellaan kestävän 40-50 vuotta.

----------


## petteri

> Siitä, että nyt ei ole paikallisjunaliikennettä, ei voi tehdä mitään päätelmiä sen kannattavuudesta tai toimivuudesta tulevaisuudessa. Muun Suomen kuin Helsingin paikallisjunaliikenteen lakkauttamisesta tehtiin puhtaasti poliittinen päätös, joka ei ensisijaisesti perustunut mahdolliseen tulevaan kannattavuuteen, vaan tulevaisuudenkuvaan, jossa oli tarkoitus lisätä yksityisautoliikennettä, sen energiankulutusta ja suoritteita BKT:n kasvattamiseksi, ja samalla hyväksyttiin kritiikittä tästä aiheutuva saasteiden, melun ja päästöjen lisääntyminen. Ongelma on vain ollut, että meillä ei ole vieläkään kaikkialla tajuttu tämän päätöksen vastuuttomuutta. Tällä en väitä, että kaikki ennen 1965 ollut paikallisjunaliikenne olisi ollut edelleen perusteltua 2011, vaan että järkevämpi ja paremmin tosiasioihin tukeutuva ratkaisu olisi ollut paikallisjunaliikenteen kehittäminen kaikilla kasvaviksi suunnitelluilla seuduilla.


Paikallisliikenteen lakkauttaminen muualla kuin Helsingin seudulla perustui pieniin ja voimakkaasti laskeviin matkustajamääriin, huonoon ratakapasiteettiin, joka tarvittiin kaukoliikenteelle, nopeasti vanhentuvaan kalustoon sekä siihen että kaikki investointirahat tarvittiin kaukoliikenteen pelastamiseen sekä Helsingin seudun lähiliikenteeseen. Noissa molemmissa oli kunnon matkustajapotentiaalia.

Käsitykseni mukaan rautateiden paikallisliikenteen uudelleen aloittaminen tai kehittäminen vaikuttaa matkustajapotentiaalin pohjalta tällä hetkellä perustellulta lähinnä Nokia - Lempäälä ja Tampere - Kangasala välillä ja tuokin hanke vaatisi minusta tuekseen ratikkaa eikä paikallisliikenne taida oikein mahtua nykyisille raiteille, jos Tampereelle ei haluta tehdä uutta rataverkon pullonkaulaa. Muualla kysyntä taitaa olla nykyisellä yhteiskuntarakenteella liian heikkoa. 

Toki esimerkiksi Turun seudun rautatieliikenteestä on laadittu raportti, jossa potentiaalisiksi matkustajiksi on saatu kovin korkeita lukuja. On kai oletettu, että kaikilla radan vieressä asuvilla on työ- tai opistelupaikka myös aseman vieressä. Ikävä kyllä suuri osa työ- ja opiskelupaikoista sijaitsee turhan kaukana nykyisistä radoista.

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

Petteri: Esität väärää tietoa uskomustesi tueksi.

On toki totta, että varsinaisesti "syvällä maaseudulla" paikallisjunaliikenteen kehittämiseen tai säilyttämiseen ei ollut edellytyksiä maaltamuuton seurauksena. 

Sen sijaan suurilla ja keskisuurilla kaupunkiseuduilla kyse oli yksinkertaisesti väärien ulkomaalaisten mallien kömpelöstä soveltamisesta väärin Suomen olosuhteisiin. Asiasta on jo tehty osittain tutkimusta, harmi kyllä käsittääkseni Mikko Itälahden gradu aiheesta ei ole vielä valmistunut. Tehtiin virheellinen valinta keskittyä vain kaukoliikenteeseen ja Helsingin paikallisjunaliikenteeseen, kun oikeampi ja taloudellisesti paras ratkaisu olisi ollut sisällyttää kehitettäviin myös muiden kehittyvien kaupunkiseutujen ja kaupunkiketjujen paikallisjunaliikenne.

Vanheneva kalusto on yksinkertaisesti väärä väite. Lakkautukset aloitettiin 1964 juuri silloin, kun Dm7 - kalusto oli saatu kokonaisuudessaan käyttöön. Kalusto oli käyttökelpoista pitkälle 1980-luvulle. 1980-luvun lakkautukset toki liittyvät Dm7-kaluston vanhenemiseen. Sitä korvaavan kaluston hankinta mokattiin, mahdollisesti osin tahallaan. 

Liikenteen lakkauttamiseksi käytetyt taloudelliset perusteet osoitettiin merkittävältä osin vääriksi jo 1970-luvun alussa eduskunnan asetettua asiaa tutkimaan komitean, joka osoitti rautatiehallituksen käyttämät laskentaperusteet vääriksi erityisesti Dm7 - kaluston ja linja-autokaluston välisen vertailun osalta. Ikävä kyllä tuolloin ei löytynyt sellaisia tekijöitä, jotka olisivat pystyneet näyttämään kehittämishankkeille suuntaa. Minulla ei ole nyt käsillä ko. lähdettä, mutta se oli varsin selkeä tämän asian osalta. Liikennetaloudellisten laskelmien väärentäminen poliittisesti halutun tuloksen saamiseksi ei ole mikään poikkeus Suomessa. Esimerkiksi Turun raitioteiden lakkautus, Länsimetro ja useimmat Suomen moottoritiet on rakennettu laskelmia tarkoituksellisesti manipuloimalla. 

Ratakapasiteetin osalta VR yhtymän virheelliset käytännöt ja eräät teknisten ratkaisujen puutteet syövät ratakapasiteetin käytön tehokkuutta. Minusta on aivan korrektia vaatia Suomessa yhtä hyvää teknistä osaamista raideliikenteessä kuin vaikkapa Saksassa, Sveitsissä ja Japanissa. 

Turun paikallisjunaliikenteen matkustaja-arviot ovat varsin alhaisia verrattuna Turun seudun bussiliikenteen käyttäjämääriin tilaaja-tuottaja-mallisessa liikenteessä, ja erityisen alhaisia verrattuna käytännön kokemukseen vastaavanlaisessa yhdyskuntarakenteessa Ruotsissa ja Saksassa. Lisäksi on nyt vain fakta, että noin 30-40% seudun työpaikoista on kävelyetäisyydellä Turun asemasta ja Kupittaan asemasta, samoin pääosa korkeakoulu-opiskelupaikoista.

----------


## Timppak

> Olet aivan oikeassa, että Sm1-2 -junien sähkötekniikka tasavirtamoottoreineen on vanhanaikaista. Lisäksi niistä puuttuu sähköjarru, joka sekä nostaa käyttökuluja että lisää vikaantumisriskiä. Mutta on turha väittää, että Sm1-2 -sarja on kelpaamaton nykyisiin liikenteen vaatimuksiin, kun suorituskyky on 1- ja 2-sarjoissa sama, mutta vain 1-sarja on muka kelvoton kun 2-sarja on ihan kelvollinen. Sama asia koskee korkeata lattiaa.


Ei Sm2:kaan mikään kovin kelvollinen ole, osin samat syythän siihenkin pätevät kuin Sm1:iin (korkea lattia, ilmastoinnin puute, tehottomuus), Sm1 vain on se epäkelvompi näistä kahdesta ja sen takiahan nämä ollaankin siirtämässä naulatehtaalle ensimmäisenä, onneksi. Jos molemmat sarjat hylättäisiin ja hankittaisiin modernia kalustoa tilalle olisi mahdollista pienentää ajoaikoja kaikilla linjoilla, ja osalla jopa nostaa käytettäviä nopeuksia. Mutta ei voida kun aikataulut pitää suunnitella näiden ikäloppujen raatojen mukaan, jolloin uudemmat junat ajelevat puoliteholla.




> Tunneliliikenteessä on eri luokan vaatimukset mm. paloturvallisuudelle. Uutta kalustoa tilattaessa tunnelivaatimuksista tulee tuntuva hintalisä. En ymmärrä mitään syytä, miksi VR-Yhtymä olisi Sm4:n tilauksessa halunnut maksaa tarpeettomista tunnelivarustuksista. Vastuullinen ja osaava ostaja ei tilaa ja maksa turhasta.


Edelleen olisi kiva tietää mitä tarvittavia ominaisuuksia Sm4:stä mahtaa puuttua ettei sillä voi tunneleissa ajaa? Suuri ja paha monopoliyhtiö nimittäin meinaa ajella myös Sm4 kalustolla tarvittaessa Kehäradan tunneleissa, joten voinet varmaan valaista meitä ja kertoa mitä määräyksiä VR on unohtanut noudatttaa? 

Ja kuinka paljon palonsuojavaatimuksista Sm5:een tuli lisäkustannuksia?




> Dieselvetureiden tekniikka on ylipäätään vanhempaa kuin Sm-junissa ja ylläpito kalliimpaa, jolloin uusimiskynnys on teknistaloudellisesti alhaisempi kuin sähkökalustolla. Ja dieseleitä koskevat ympäristömääräykset ovat kiristyneet oleellisesti, minkä olisi myös pitänyt merkitä tarvetta uusia kalustoa vanhan korjaamisen sijasta. Silti olen sitä mieltä, että VR-Yhtymä on Dv12-sarjan kanssa toiminut liiketalouden näkökulmasta aivan oikein. Vaikka uuden kaluston ylläpito olisikin halvempaa, se ei luultavasti dieseleiden osalta sitä ole siinä määrin, että ero kattaisi uushankinnan kustannukset verrattuna vanhan modernisointiin. Lisäksi Dv12-vetureiden suorituskykyvaatimukset eivät ole muuttuneet 1960-luvun alusta, joten uushankinnalla ei ole toiminnallista hyötyä operaattorille.


Tiukentuneet ympäristömääräykset koskevat vain uutta kalustoa, joten niihin vetoaminen ei oikein toimi. Eihän muuten saisi enää ajella vanhoilla busseillakaan missään. Veikkaanpa ettei Sm1 kalustokaan täytä nykyisiä melunormeja, ainakaan moottorivaunussa telin päällä istuessa ei välillä kuule omia ajatuksiaankaan, jos siis ylipäänsä pystyy kunnolla istumaan siinä vatkaamisessa.





> Kuka kaiken haluaa maksaa? Dv12-vetureiden kohdalla haluaja on ollut omistaja, VR-Yhtymä, joka on maksanut mieluummin pienemmän summan korjaamisesta kuin isomman uushankinnasta. Sm-junien kohdalla halukas maksaja on vaikkapa kaupunki tai kuntayhtymä, joka haluaa käynnistää junaliikenteen, mutta jolla ei ole suuria rahoja uuden kaluston hankintaan eikä mahdollisuuksia sitoutua kalustoon 4050 vuodeksi. Minä kysyn sinulta, kenen etu on olla näitä molempia haluja vastaan?
> 
> Antero


Jos kuntayhtymä on köyhä, se ei siitä rikkaammaksi muutu vaikka se hankkisikin itselleen muutamaksi vuodeksi vanhoja raatoja liikennöimään, jossain vaiheessa se investointi uuteen kalustoon on tehtävä kuitenkin. Lopetetaanko liikennöinti sitten muutaman vuoden päästä kun rahat uuden kaluston investointiin pitäisi jostain haalia ja kuntayhtymä on edelleen köyhä? 

Eikä 40 vuotta vanha kalusto houkuttele matkustajia asiakkaiksi jossei ole pakko kun on tarjolla matalalattiaisia ja hiljaisempia busseja tai se oma auto. Idea on sama kuin jos hankittaisiin kuvitteelliselle kuntayhtymälle bussiliikenteen aloittamista varten busseiksi Veljekset Salmelan koko kalusto, sen varmaan saisi aika halvalla ja kansa varmasti rientäisi innolla kyytiin.  :Razz:  Houkuttelevuus ainakin noissa 70- ja 80-luvun busseissa on samaa tasoa kuin vanhoissa sähkömoottorijunissa, mutta kieltämättä hieno esitys siitä että vanhaakin kalustoa voi ikuisesti pitää kunnossa jos jääräpäisyyttä löytyy ja jopa muutamia pakosta noita käyttämään joutuvia matkustajiakin.

Minun puolestani kyllä VR voi vanhan kalustonsa myydä jollekkin hölmölle kuntayhtymälle jos he tuollaista kalustoa välttämättä haluavat hankkia. Sääliksi vain käy asukkaita jotka ko. junista joutuvat kärsimään.

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

> Tiukentuneet ympäristömääräykset koskevat vain uutta kalustoa, joten niihin vetoaminen ei oikein toimi


Ympäristö nyt olisi hivenen syytä huomioida kaikessa operoinnissa. 




> Eikä 40 vuotta vanha kalusto houkuttele matkustajia asiakkaiksi jossei ole pakko kun on tarjolla matalalattiaisia ja hiljaisempia busseja tai se oma auto..


Minun nähdäkseni on kohtuullisen ilmeistä, että suurelle osalle matkustajista asiallinen 40 vuotta vanha bussi tai raitiovaunu on houkuttelevampi kuin 0 vuotta vanha bussi. Varsinkin silloin, kun nykyisen bussilinjan matka-aika on 30-40 minuuttia ja paikallisjunan 10-15 minuuttia. Erot useilla Tampereen ja Turun seudun asemanseuduilla ovat ihan tätä luokkaa.  Se ei poista sitä, että uusi tai 15 vuotta vanha moderni juna tai raitiovaunu on tätäkin houkuttelevampi, ja tietystikään todellinen romu ei ole houkutteleva. Lisäksi on myös totta, että Sm1-2 - junien esteettömyys nykyisellään ei ole asiallisella tasolla.

En sinällään pidä Sm1-2 junien käyttöä muuna kuin varakalustona ratkaisevana esimerkiksi Varsinais-Suomen ja Pirkanmaan paikallisjunien kannalta. 

Kuitenkin tämä keskustelu on kirvoittanut aika kummallisia kommentteja yleisemminkin junaliikenteestä ja bussiliikenteestä.

----------


## kouvo

> Edelleen olisi kiva tietää mitä tarvittavia ominaisuuksia Sm4:stä mahtaa puuttua ettei sillä voi tunneleissa ajaa? Suuri ja paha monopoliyhtiö nimittäin meinaa ajella myös Sm4 kalustolla tarvittaessa Kehäradan tunneleissa, joten voinet varmaan valaista meitä ja kertoa mitä määräyksiä VR on unohtanut noudatttaa? 
> 
> Ja kuinka paljon palonsuojavaatimuksista Sm5:een tuli lisäkustannuksia?


Palonsuojavaatimuksista kuulisin kyllä mielelläni itsekin lisätietoja. Ei taidettu edes Sm1-2 -kaluston kohdalla mainita, että paloturvallisuus estäisi niiden liikennöinnin kehäradalla?




> Minun puolestani kyllä VR voi vanhan kalustonsa myydä jollekkin hölmölle kuntayhtymälle jos he tuollaista kalustoa välttämättä haluavat hankkia. Sääliksi vain käy asukkaita jotka ko. junista joutuvat kärsimään.


Ikävä kyllä Suomen lainsäädäntö lyö ikävästi kapuloita rattaisiin tälle vaihtoehdolle. Vaikka ehkä rantaradan kermatakapuolikatumaastoautoilijat Sm1-2 -junille nenäänsä nyrpistelevätkin, niin muualla kyllä otettaisiin ilomielin vastaan tällainen vähän nostalgisempikin kalusto. Varsinkin jos/kun vaihtoehtona on 0 kpl pakastavedettyjä junia liikenteen käynnistämiseksi

----------


## j-lu

> Kuitenkin tämä keskustelu on kirvoittanut aika kummallisia kommentteja yleisemminkin junaliikenteestä ja bussiliikenteestä.


Vr-uskoisten kiihkeä yhtiönsä puolustaminen on toki huvittavaa, mutta niin tuttua muista ketjuista, että ei sitä niin kummallisena enää osaa pitää.

Olen matkustanut lähijunilla tuhansia kertoja, mutta sen vertaa junabongaria minussa ei ole, että erottaisin sm1 ja sm2 -junat kulun perusteella. Myöskään en matkustajana pidä eroa esim. sm5:een niin suurena, että päiväni menisi piloille tai alkaisi paremmin sen mukaan, viettääkö aamulla kymmenminuuttisen missä junassa. En edes yritä kiistää, etteikö sm5 olisi matkustusmukavuudeltaan hyvä juna, mutta aika vähän lyhyitä matkoja tekevänä osaan antaa sellaiselle arvoa. Jos kulkisin rullatuolilla, raahaisin lastenvaunuja tai ikä painaisi rapuissa, voisin ajatella toisin. 

Sikäli kun VR haluaa paalata vanhat junat, niin ihan yhtä hyvin se voitaisiin velvoittaa myymään junat romun hinnalla perustettaville kalustoyhtiöille. Jos siis olisi mahdollista Suomen erikoisolosuhteissa. Tämän suhteen ei mielestäni ole hyviä perusteita väittää toisin.

----------


## Count

> Tiedä sitten mitä tuolla "oikeasti maaseudulla asuvalla henkilöllä" tässä yhteydessä tarkoitetaan. Mutta Tampereen lähijunaa ei kyllä olla viemässäkään mihinkään pusulalaismaiseen idylliin, vaan siellä on linjojen varsilla ihan merkittäviäkin (Suomen mittakaavassa) väestökeskittymiä.


En minä sillä itseäni tarkoittanut, jos sitä mietit  :Laughing: 

Minusta on vaan surkuhupaisaa että joku kaupunkiasukas voi jyrähtää ex cathedra että saatte nyt junalla toteutettua lähiliikennettä PK-seudun vanhoilla raadoilla tykkäsitte siitä tai ette ja vielä samaan hengenvetoon tunnustaa, että matkustajia olisi niukahkosti ja vuoroväli olisi harva.

Ihmekös tuo olisi ettei tuote oikein vedä kun laadusta ei olisi tietoakaan. Aika monessa keskustelussa tällä foorumilla on painotettu laatutekijöitä liikennejärjestelmiä vertaillessa, ja jos verrataan 40 vuotta vanhaa, ilmastoimatonta ruosteista junanrähjää ja muutamaa vuotta vanhaa, pehmeillä penkeillä, ilmastoinnilla ja mahdollisesti jopa langattomalla internet-yhteydellä varustettuun linja-autoon joka ottaa kyytiin ja jättää kyydistä sillä lähipysäkillä...tarvitseeko vielä jatkaa miksi ajatus tuntuu minusta käsittämättömältä, paitsi jos nenällä on erittäin voimakkaat junaliikennesilmälasit?

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

Ihmetyttää todellakin, että kuka valitsisi bussin ilmastoinnin ja wlanin perusteella, jos sen matka-aika on 35-45 minuuttia ja sen vanhan sähköjunan 10-15 minuuttia, käytännössä samoin kävelymatkoin. Tai kuka valitsisi bussin, jota menee muutama vuoro päivässä, kun vaihtoehtona on juna tunnin välein.

Kumman ruusuisia käsityksiä joillakin seudullisen bussiliikenteen arjesta.

Paikallisjunaliikenteen käynnistäminen Pirkanmaalla ja Varsinais-Suomessa ei edellytä Sm1-2:n käyttöä niillä, mutta kyllä niistä ainakin varakalustoksi olisi.

----------


## petteri

> Ihmetyttää todellakin, että kuka valitsisi bussin ilmastoinnin ja wlanin perusteella, jos sen matka-aika on 35-45 minuuttia ja sen vanhan sähköjunan 10-15 minuuttia, käytännössä samoin kävelymatkoin. Tai kuka valitsisi bussin, jota menee muutama vuoro päivässä, kun vaihtoehtona on juna tunnin välein.
> 
> Kumman ruusuisia käsityksiä joillakin seudullisen bussiliikenteen arjesta.


Jos bussille löytyy kysyntää vain muutaman kerran päivässä, miten ihmeessä kerran tunnissa kulkevalle junalle löytyy järkevä määrä matkustajia? Kannattaa muistaa, että korpeen muuttaneet ovat jo valmiiksi asennoituneet henkilöauton käyttöön ja usein pari autoa löytyy pihasta.

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

Ensinnäkin, junayhteys voi olla varsin eri luonteinen kuin nykyinen bussilinja. Esimerkiksi Turku - Loimaa - Toijala - Tampere - suunnalla juna sopii bussia paremmin radan varteen rakentuvaan olevaan yhdyskuntarakenteeseen. Usein kysymys on siitä, että juna tarjoaa taajamasta yhteyksiä kahteen suuntaan, kun nyt tarjotaan vain seutukeskukseen. Näin esimerkiksi Paimiossa. Taustalla on se, että useissa paikoissa juna kulkee kylän tai pikkukaupungin keskuksen keskellä, kun taas maantie kulkee taajaman ohi.

Toiseksi: mielestäni on kyseenalaista ajatella, että nykyinen siirtymäkauden liikennöintisopimuksiin perustuvan entisen linjalupaliikenteen matkamäärät kuvaisivat mitenkään kovin hyvin joukkoliikenteen potentiaaleja. Arkinen fakta on esimerkiksi se, että Turun pohjoisilla alueilla joukkoliikenteen käyttö ja tarjonta ovat nykyisin 3-4 kertaa suurempia suhteessa väestöpohjaan kuin vastaavilla alueilla, joita ei vielä ole liitetty Turkuun tai seudullisen joukkoliikenneviranomaisen toimialueeseen.

En tietenkään väitä, että juniin olisi helppoa tai yksinkertaista saada paljon matkustajia, mutta kulkevaan junaan voi saada aika paljon helpommin matkustajia kuin sellaiseen junaan, jota ei ole. 
Ruotsista ja Saksasta on Etelä-Suomea vastaavasta yhteiskunnasta ja yhteiskuntarakenteesta hyvät taustatiedot siitä, millaiseen liikenteeseen ihmiset haluavat tulla.

Kahdesta autosta toinen saattaa jäädä junan liityntäparkkiin, vaikka sitä ei jätettäisikään linja-auton liityntäparkkiin.

Lisäksi palaute, että junan olisi syytä kulkea, tulee nimenomaan niiltä ihmisiltä, jotka asuvat radan varressa.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Mutta ei voida kun aikataulut pitää suunnitella näiden ikäloppujen raatojen mukaan, jolloin uudemmat junat ajelevat puoliteholla.


Asemaväleihin eivät kaluston huippunopeudet vaikuta. Asemavälit ovat aikataulujen ratkaiseva tekijä.




> Edelleen olisi kiva tietää mitä tarvittavia ominaisuuksia Sm4:stä mahtaa puuttua ettei sillä voi tunneleissa ajaa? Suuri ja paha monopoliyhtiö nimittäin meinaa ajella myös Sm4 kalustolla tarvittaessa Kehäradan tunneleissa, joten voinet varmaan valaista meitä ja kertoa mitä määräyksiä VR on unohtanut noudatttaa?


Eiköhän avointa ja rehellistä tiedotuspolitiikkaa noudattava yhtiö kerro nämä asiat hankkimastaan kalustosta. En ole ollut tekemässä sen enempää Sm4- kuin Sm5-kauppojakaan, joten minulla ei ole toimitussopimuksia. Odotan mielenkiinnolla, mitä kerrot, kun olet selvittänyt nämä mieltäsi kiehtovat asiat. Lentoradan yhteydessä kaluston tunneliominaisuuksien puute sentään mainittiin.




> Tiukentuneet ympäristömääräykset koskevat vain uutta kalustoa, joten niihin vetoaminen ei oikein toimi.


Tiukentuneet ympäristötavoitteet eli päästöjen alentaminen koskee koko liikennettä. Siis ei liikennettä ainoastaan sillä ehdolla, että päästöjä tuottavaa kalustoa poistetaan. Esim. HSL tilaa liikennettä ja edellyttää mm. busseilta päästöehtoja. Ei bussiyrittäjä voi vedota siihen, että heidän tarjouksensa on hyväksyttävä vaadittua suurempine päästöineen, koska heillä ei ole vähäpäästöistä kalustoa.




> Jos kuntayhtymä on köyhä, se ei siitä rikkaammaksi muutu vaikka se hankkisikin itselleen muutamaksi vuodeksi vanhoja raatoja liikennöimään, jossain vaiheessa se investointi uuteen kalustoon on tehtävä kuitenkin. Lopetetaanko liikennöinti sitten muutaman vuoden päästä kun rahat uuden kaluston investointiin pitäisi jostain haalia ja kuntayhtymä on edelleen köyhä?


Nuoret miehetkin jättävät auton ostamatta täytettyään 18 vuotta, kun ei ole rahaa Ferrariin tai edes Bemariin? He eivät koskaan osta jotain riisikupin raatoja eivätkä ruosteisia saksalaisiakaan?

Vanhaan kalustoon ei olisi pakko turvautua, jos Suomessa olisi vapaat rautatieliikenteen markkinat bussi-, lento- ja vesiliikenteen tapaan. Ongelma on siinä, että monopoliyhtiö haluaa estää junaliikenteen laajentamisen kaikin keinoin. Se on monopoliyhtiön voiton maksimoinnin kannalta tarkoituksenmukaista, mutta kansalaisten hyvinvoinnin, elintason ja kestävän kehityksen vastaista. Vapailla markkinoilla kunta ensinnä saisi itse järjestää liikenteen ja toiseksi voisi kilpailuttaa operoinnin ja kaluston. Halutessaan kunta voisi vuokrata kalustoa, jolloin se pääsee vielä vähemmällä investoinnilla kuin ostamalla käytettyä kalustoa. Eihän HSL:kään omista ensimmäistäkään bussia, eli sen ei ole tarvinnut investoida busseihin lainkaan. Junia se joutui ostamaan juuri siksi, että ei ole vapaita markkinoita joilla olisi voinut kilpailuttaa junien vuokrauksen. Junien hankintaa ei VR-yhtymän monopoli sentään estä.




> Eikä 40 vuotta vanha kalusto houkuttele matkustajia asiakkaiksi jossei ole pakko kun on tarjolla matalalattiaisia ja hiljaisempia busseja tai se oma auto.


Helsingissä ajetaan Sm-junien kanssa saman ikäisillä metrojunilla ja raitiovaunuilla. Eikä vaikuta mitään. Ties kuinka monennen kerran: Kyse ei ole kaluston iästä, vaan ylläpidosta. Miksi et vastannut kysymykseeni siitä, onko vihreäksi maalattu Sr1 erinomaisen kelvollista kalustoa jossa ikä ei haittaa mutta kauhtuneessa punaisessa värissä ilmastointiteipillä paikatuin luukuin oleva on aivan liian vanha ja se pitäisi heti romuttaa?




> ...mutta kieltämättä hieno esitys siitä että vanhaakin kalustoa voi ikuisesti pitää kunnossa jos jääräpäisyyttä löytyy ja jopa muutamia pakosta noita käyttämään joutuvia matkustajiakin.


Jos tuntisit tätä alaa, tietäisit, että modernisointi on Keski-Euroopassa merkittävä teollisuuden ala, joka markkinoi palveluitaan raideliikenteen kansainvälisillä messuilla. Maallikot ja harrastajat eivät tästä tiedä, koska eivät mistään erota, miten vanhassa vaunussa kulkevat. Sen kyllä erottavat, onko jätetty siivoamatta ja huoltamatta. Tulos on aivan sama tänä vuonna hankitussa kuin 1970-luvulla valmistetussa vaunussa.




> Minun puolestani kyllä VR voi vanhan kalustonsa myydä jollekkin hölmölle kuntayhtymälle jos he tuollaista kalustoa välttämättä haluavat hankkia. Sääliksi vain käy asukkaita jotka ko. junista joutuvat kärsimään.


Odotan kuulevani tämän johtaja Arolta. Tulkitsenko oikein, että sinusta on parempi, etteivät nämä asukkaat matkusta junilla vaan omilla autoillaan?




> Aika monessa keskustelussa tällä foorumilla on painotettu laatutekijöitä liikennejärjestelmiä vertaillessa, ja jos verrataan 40 vuotta vanhaa, ilmastoimatonta ruosteista junanrähjää ja muutamaa vuotta vanhaa, pehmeillä penkeillä, ilmastoinnilla ja mahdollisesti jopa langattomalla internet-yhteydellä varustettuun linja-autoon joka ottaa kyytiin ja jättää kyydistä sillä lähipysäkillä...tarvitseeko vielä jatkaa miksi ajatus tuntuu minusta käsittämättömältä, paitsi jos nenällä on erittäin voimakkaat junaliikennesilmälasit?


Ensinnä, mieti hetki, paljonko maksaa maalaus, ilmastointi ja langaton interetyhteys kun ne tehdään vanhaan kalustoon. Ja vertaa sitä uuden kaluston hintaan. Ostatko ehkä itsekin uuden asunnon, kun haluat vaihtaa nopeampaan laajakaistaan tai tahdot uudet tapetit? Pehmeiden penkkien hinnasta en puhu, sillä Sm 1-2 -junissa on ollut pehmustetut penkit alusta lähtien. Ainoa kovapenkkinen juna Suomessa on HKL:n metro. Myös uusimpien junien penkit ovat kovia.

Toiseksi voin vaikka omasta kokemuksesta kertoa, että mieluummin matkustan millä hyvänsä junalla kuin uusimmallakaan bussilla. Sen bussin nettiyhteydestä on kovin vähän iloa, kun läppäri ei mahdu avonaisena syliin. Olen matkustanut Pendolino-lipulla bussissa, kun rata oli poikki tuulenkaatojen vuoksi. Suurin laadun heikennys oli ahtaus, seuraavaksi epätasainen kulku. Oikealla etupenkissä oli tilaa läppärille, mutta aika arpomista oli niin hiiren kuin näppiksenkin kanssa. Ja nettiyhteys oli omani.




> Jos bussille löytyy kysyntää vain muutaman kerran päivässä, miten ihmeessä kerran tunnissa kulkevalle junalle löytyy järkevä määrä matkustajia? Kannattaa muistaa, että korpeen muuttaneet ovat jo valmiiksi asennoituneet henkilöauton käyttöön ja usein pari autoa löytyy pihasta.


No mitenkäs ne sitten niihin busseihinkaan tulee? Mutta varsinainen vastaus kysymykseesi: palvelutaso. Juna nyt vain on eri asia kuin bussi, nimenomaan sen matkustajan mielestä. Kaluston iästä riippumatta. Toisaalta, niin Tampereen kuin Turunkin seudulla kyse on siitä, että yhdyskuntarakennetta halutaan mutta ei voida kehittää autosta riippumattomaan suuntaan, koska monopoliyhtiön intressit estävät valtion ratojen käytön liikenteeseen. Kun yhdyskuntarakennetta ei voida tiivistää radan palvelualueelle, rakenne hajaantuu pitkin korpia. Eikä siellä pärjää bussitkaan.

Antero

----------


## petteri

> Helsingissä ajetaan Sm-junien kanssa saman ikäisillä metrojunilla ja raitiovaunuilla. Eikä vaikuta mitään. Ties kuinka monennen kerran: Kyse ei ole kaluston iästä, vaan ylläpidosta. Miksi et vastannut kysymykseeni siitä, onko vihreäksi maalattu Sr1 erinomaisen kelvollista kalustoa jossa ikä ei haittaa mutta kauhtuneessa punaisessa värissä ilmastointiteipillä paikatuin luukuin oleva on aivan liian vanha ja se pitäisi heti romuttaa?


Ero on, että NRI kalustossa ei ole yhtä paljon merkittäviä heikkouksia kuin Sm1:ssä. Samoin M100 on hyvää kalustoa. Sm1 ja Sm2 eivät ole kovin hyviä junia. Toki Sm2:ssa on mm. alumiinikori, ilmajousitus ja parempi äänieristys ja ne ovat suurelta osin 15 vuotta nuorempiakin, mutta merkittävästi Sm1:n heikkouksiakin on jäljellä.




> Jos tuntisit tätä alaa, tietäisit, että modernisointi on Keski-Euroopassa merkittävä teollisuuden ala, joka markkinoi palveluitaan raideliikenteen kansainvälisillä messuilla. Maallikot ja harrastajat eivät tästä tiedä, koska eivät mistään erota, miten vanhassa vaunussa kulkevat. Sen kyllä erottavat, onko jätetty siivoamatta ja huoltamatta. Tulos on aivan sama tänä vuonna hankitussa kuin 1970-luvulla valmistetussa vaunussa.


Modernisointi on ihan hyvä idea, kun modernisoitava kalusto on perusominaisuuksiltaan riittävän hyvää. Näin on mm. Helsingin nivelratikoiden tai metrojunien osalta. Mutta mm. Sm1:t eivät ole niin hyvää kalustoa, että niitä kannattaisi perusteellisesti uudistaa nykyajan tarpeisiin, parempi on ostaa uutta paremmin toimivaa kalustoa.

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 15:48 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 15:40 ----------




> No mitenkäs ne sitten niihin busseihinkaan tulee? Mutta varsinainen vastaus kysymykseesi: palvelutaso. Juna nyt vain on eri asia kuin bussi, nimenomaan sen matkustajan mielestä. Kaluston iästä riippumatta. Toisaalta, niin Tampereen kuin Turunkin seudulla kyse on siitä, että yhdyskuntarakennetta halutaan mutta ei voida kehittää autosta riippumattomaan suuntaan, koska monopoliyhtiön intressit estävät valtion ratojen käytön liikenteeseen. Kun yhdyskuntarakennetta ei voida tiivistää radan palvelualueelle, rakenne hajaantuu pitkin korpia. Eikä siellä pärjää bussitkaan.


Yhdyskuntarakenneongelmaan on olemassa ihan hyviä lääkkeitä. Kuntien pakkoliitokset, uudisrakentamisen rajoittaminen pääosin nykyisten alueiden tiivistämiseen ja kaiken muun kuin maatalouteen liittyvän hajarakentamisen kieltäminen kaupunkien lähialueella. Asumista olisi syytä tiivistää lähellä keskustoja, nyt vaan Suomen mieletön kuntarakenne johtaa himmelityyppiseen kehitykseen kun joka kunta kaavoittaa omaa taajamaa tai paria. Hulluin tilanne on Turun seudulla, joka riutuu kun kuntarakenne on keskiajalta. Toivottavasti tämä hallitus saa tehtyä reilusti kuntien pakkoliitoksia, se rajoittanee automaattisesti myös taajamamäärää sekä haja-asutusta.

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

Petteri: Sinänsä yhdyskuntarakennetta koskevat pointtisi ovat muuten oikeita, mutta sivuutat kaksi asiaa:

1) Suomessa on lainsäädännöllä kielletty kuntia paitsi HSL-alueella päättämästä paikallisjunaliikenteestä yksin tai yhteenliittyminä.
2) Suomessa oli 3.12.2009 asti lainsäädännöllä pääsääntöisesti estetty kuntia järjestämästä seudullinen joukkoliikenne tarkoituksenmukaisella tavalla, koska ko. päivämäärään asti voimassa ollut laki antoi bussiyrityksille etuoikeuden määritellä, mihin liikenteeseen hakea linjalupia. Asiasta oli poikkeuksena YTV/HSL-alue sekä Tampereen ja Turun sisäinen liikenne.

Ei joukkoliikenteeseen tukeutuvaa maankäyttöä voi suunnitella, jos ei voi päättää joukkoliikenteestä.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> -- Tampereella harvavuorovälinen lähiliikenne voitaisiin aloittaa periaatteessa lähes heti ilman suuria investointeja. Lisäksi se kerännee alkuun niukahkosti matkustajia. Tällaisissa oloissa on järkevä käynnistää liikenne käytetyllä, edullisella kalustolla.


Toisaalta tämä toteutuakseen edellyttää, että VR hinnoittelee Sm1:ien käytön väärin. Jos kalustoissa todella on käyttöikää jäljellä, ei VR siitä ilmaiseksi luovu. Kaluston arvohan on siinä vaiheessa sen lopun käyttöiän käytön arvon verran. Siksi vanhan kaluston käyttäminen ei välttämättä ole edes yhtään halvempaa. Paitsi tietysti siinä mielessä, että käyttöominaisuuksiltaan huonommasta kalustosta ei toki tarvitse maksaa yhtä paljon kuin paremmasta.

Mutta se, että VR on jo maksanut Sm1:t, ei tarkoita, että niitten käyttö olisi ilmaista. Aina sillä on vaihtoehtoiskustannus.

----------


## kouvo

> Tai kuka valitsisi bussin, jota menee muutama vuoro päivässä, kun vaihtoehtona on juna tunnin välein.
> 
> Kumman ruusuisia käsityksiä joillakin seudullisen bussiliikenteen arjesta.
> 
> Paikallisjunaliikenteen käynnistäminen Pirkanmaalla ja Varsinais-Suomessa ei edellytä Sm1-2:n käyttöä niillä, mutta kyllä niistä ainakin varakalustoksi olisi.


Tiedä sitten Turkkusest, mutta ainakin Pirkanmaalla "lähijunareiteillä" suhaa kyllä nykyään useampikin bussi tunnissa.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Mutta mm. Sm1:t eivät ole niin hyvää kalustoa, että niitä kannattaisi perusteellisesti uudistaa nykyajan tarpeisiin, parempi on ostaa uutta paremmin toimivaa kalustoa.


Se on kuitenkin parempaa kalustoa kuin ei mikään kalusto. Ja joka tapauksessa, Sm 1-2 -junat kelpaavat huomenaamullakin Helsingin seudun liikenteeseen. Sen kummemmin modernisoimatta.




> Mutta se, että VR on jo maksanut Sm1:t, ei tarkoita, että niitten käyttö olisi ilmaista. Aina sillä on vaihtoehtoiskustannus.


Kyllä. Mutta sille, joka käyttää Sm1-junia ne tai mikä hyvänsä käytetty kalusto on helpompi investointi, koska ei tarvitse maksaa esim. 40 vuoden vaan esim. 10 vuoden käyttöiästä.

Antero

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Kyllä. Mutta sille, joka käyttää Sm1-junia ne tai mikä hyvänsä käytetty kalusto on helpompi investointi, koska ei tarvitse maksaa esim. 40 vuoden vaan esim. 10 vuoden käyttöiästä.


Siis sillä oletuksella, että jos hypoteettisesti Tampere päättäisi lopettaa lähijunaliikenteen 10 vuoden päästä sen aloittamisesta, niille uusille junille ei löytyisi muuta käyttöä Suomesta eikä ostajaa ulkomailta vaan ne pitäisi romuttaa (tai ainakin kalusto, jota ne sen jälkeen korvaisivat). En oikein jaksaisi uskoa tähän.

----------


## Ville O. Turunen

Käytetty kalusto ei välttämättä ole kokonaistaloudellisesti järkevin valinta liikennettä aloitettaessa, mutta ennen kaikkea se pienentää aloittamiseen liittyvää riskiä. Yksityisille toimijoille tämä on iso asia, alalle tulemisen kynnys on hyvin korkea ilman mahdollisuutta ostaa käytettyä kalustoa tai liisamismahdollisuutta. Kuntayhtymille asia ei ole sellainen ongelma, koska niiden rahkeet kyllä riittävät tarpeellisten pääomien hankintaan uuden kaluston ostamista varten. Kuntayhtymän kohdalta ongelmallista onkin ennen kaikkea mitoitus: kun paikallisliikennettä raiteilla ei aikoihin ole ajettu, on hyvin vaikea tarkasti arvioida matkustajamääriä ja sitä kautta kalustotarvetta. Olisi varmasti helpompi aloittaa ensin käytetyllä kalustolla jokin liikenne jossain ja toteutuneiden matkustajamäärien perusteella arvioida kalustontarve. Käytetty kalusto jää sitten luontevasti varakalustoksi ja ruuhka-ajan täydennykseksi.

----------


## hmikko

Yksi tyhmä kysymys tähän väliin, kun aiheesta keskusteluun on käytetty jo monta bittiä. Hypoteettinen tilanne: Tampereen tai Turun seudun kunnanisät, -äidit ja kansanedustajat lyövät päänsä kollektiivisesti rautatiekiskoon, kokevat valaistuksen ja päättävät yhtenä päättäjänä käynnistää lähiliikenteen hetikohta. Valtioneuvosto, liikenneministeriö ja VR hyppäävät hankeeseen innolla ja estoitta mukaan. Kuinka kauan menee tarvittavien lakimuutosten tekemiseen, tilaajaorganisaatioiden pystyttämiseen ja infrastruktuurin kohentamiseen (oletan, että pysäkkejä ja liityntäparkkeja yms. täytyy jonkin verran rakentaa, mahdollisesti jopa ohituspaikkoja)? Kuinka vanhoja Sm1-yksiköt olisivat liikenteen käynnistymishetkellä? Voitaisiinko niitä oikeasti vapauttaa Pääkaupunkiseudun liikenteestä?

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Kuinka kauan menee tarvittavien lakimuutosten tekemiseen, tilaajaorganisaatioiden pystyttämiseen ja infrastruktuurin kohentamiseen (oletan, että pysäkkejä ja liityntäparkkeja yms. täytyy jonkin verran rakentaa, mahdollisesti jopa ohituspaikkoja)? Kuinka vanhoja Sm1-yksiköt olisivat liikenteen käynnistymishetkellä? Voitaisiinko niitä oikeasti vapauttaa Pääkaupunkiseudun liikenteestä?


Lakimuutos ei liene teknisesti monimutkainen asia. Muutama sana lisää joukkoliikennelakiin mahdollistamaan seudullisille joukkoliikenneviranomaisille myös junaliikenteen järjestäminen. Seudulliset joukkoliikenneviranomaiset puolestaan ovat jo olemassa ja toiminta käynnistyy varsinaisesti vuonna 2014. Tampereen seudulle ei tarvita lisäraiteita, kenties muutama uusi laituri täytyy rakentaa seisakkeille. Jopa Tampereen henkilöratapihan kapasiteetti riittää kunnollisella aikataulusuunnittelulla. Muutoksia kaukojunien kulkuun ei tarvita. Jos muutama junayksikkö saadaan niin periaatteessa kai nuo muutamat lisälaiturit ovat kriittisellä polulla aikataulullisesti. Mutta kaipa sitä vuodessa-parissa viimeistään olisi junia kulussa. Vai osaako joku tarkentaa asiantuntevammasta näkökulmasta?

Ai niin, meinasi unohtua se VR:n ja LVM:n yksinoikeussopimus 10 vuodeksi, jos meinataan että operaattori on muu kuin VR. Mutta sopimus ei välttämättä ole este. Tulkitsen että se on yksityisoikeudellinen sopimus kahden valtiota edustavan tahon välillä. Jos valtio rikkoo sopimuksen niin normaalisti siitä seuraisi sopimussanktio. Mutta onko sellaista tekstissä edes määritelty? Ja ainahan valtio voi omistajaohjauksen kautta kieltää VR:ää nostamasta kannetta oikeudessa sopimusrikkomuksesta. Toki yksityisen junafirman käynnistäminen voi kestää pari vuotta. Mutta kuvittelisin että tältäkin kannalta 1.1.2014 voisi liikenne käynnistyä.

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

> Tiedä sitten Turkkusest, mutta ainakin Pirkanmaalla "lähijunareiteillä" suhaa kyllä nykyään useampikin bussi tunnissa.


Riippuu yhteydestä. Esimerkiksi Kangasalan asemalta, Ruutanasta ja Suinulasta ei todellakaan kulje kovin paljoa liikennettä. 
Viittasin Turunkin osalta tämänkaltaisiin tapauksiin tyyliin esimerkiksi Kyrö ja Mellilä.

Useasta paikasta, josta kulkee nykyisin monta bussia tunnissa, matka-aikojen ero on tasoa juna 10-15 minuuttia, bussi 30-45 minuuttia. Näin vaikkapa Turun seudulta Piikkiö ja Aura, Tampereen seudulta vaikkapa Lempäälä ja Nokia.

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 9:32 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 9:28 ----------

Asetelmaan muuten:

Mielestäni nykyisellä hallituskokoonpanolla realistinen vaihtoehto, joka saadaan nykyisellä hallituspohjalla läpi, on seuraava:
- Sovitaan järjestely, jolla seudulliset joukkoliikenneviranomaiset (= kunnat) ja valtio voivat yhdessä tilata paikallisjunaliikennettä
- 2019 asti paikallisjunia ajaa VR yhtymä, lukuunottamatta ehkä yksinoikeussopimuksen ulkopuolisia ratoja (Turku - Uusikaupunki, Jyväskylä-Äänekoski, Pori-Rauma, Lahti-Heinola nyt lähinnä).
- VR yhtymästä siirretään kalustoyhtiölle nykyisin ostoliikenteessä käytettävä kalusto eli kaikki Sm1,2,4 - junat, kaikki Dm12-junat sekä tarvittava määrä muuta kalustoa. 
- Kalustoyhtiö hoitaa jatkossa uudet kalustohankinnat.
- Valtio ja kunnat investoivat yhdessä paikallisjunaliikenteen tarvitsemiin pysäkkeihin ja kohtausraiteisiin.

Periaatteessa tällainen järjestely onnistuu noin vuodessa Liikennepoliittisen selonteon hyväksymisen keväällä 2012 jälkeen, jos voidaan käyttää olevaa Sm1/2/4/5 ja Dm12 - kalustoa. Kalustohankinta kestää minimissään 2-3 vuotta.

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 9:44 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 9:32 ----------

Lisäksi tiedoksi: VR yhtymän kanssa on keskusteltu näistä asioista. VR yhtymän edustajat ovat tuonut esille, että uuden paikallisjunaliikenteen aloittamisen yksi edellytys on se, että mahdollinen uusi kalusto hankitaan kalustoyhtiölle.

Lisäksi ylläolevan perusteella on selvää, että mikäli perustetaan uuteen kalustoon perustuvaa paikallisjunaliikennettä, siihen tulee periaatetasolla sitoutua 30-40 vuodeksi siten, että jos liikenne lakkautetaan ennen kaluston kuoletusajan loppumista, liikennettä halunneet kunnat ja valtio maksavat pääomatappiot. Periaatteessa uudella kalustolla käynnistettävässä paikallisjunaliikenteessä kunnan ja valtion on siis otettava riski, joka vastaa kaluston jäännösarvoa liikennöinnin ensimmäisen sopimuskauden loppuessa. Syy siihen, miksi modernisoidusta Sm1/2 - kalustosta ylipäätään puhutaan, on se, että peruskorjatun Sm1/2 - kaluston jäännösarvo tilanteessa H + 10 v on 0 e, kun taas vaikkapa uuden Sm5 - kaluston jäännösarvo on tilanteessa H+10 v 30-40 vuoden - 10 v kuoletus.

Pidän vääränä väitettä, että 1524 mm / 25 kV 50 Hz - kalustolle ei voisi löytyä tällaisessa tapauksessa jatkokäyttöä, koska ko. perusominaisuudet ovat käytössä suuressa osassa entisen Neuvostoliiton rataverkkoa mm. Liettuassa ja eri puolilla Venäjää. Vaikeuksia toki voi tulla.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Siis sillä oletuksella, että jos hypoteettisesti Tampere päättäisi lopettaa lähijunaliikenteen 10 vuoden päästä sen aloittamisesta, niille uusille junille ei löytyisi muuta käyttöä Suomesta eikä ostajaa ulkomailta vaan ne pitäisi romuttaa (tai ainakin kalusto, jota ne sen jälkeen korvaisivat). En oikein jaksaisi uskoa tähän.


Ongelma ei ole liikenteen lopettaminen, vaan puhtaasti aloituskynnyksen madaltaminen, kuten Ville O. Turunen jo kirjoitti. Helsingin hulvaton rahankäyttö metroon tai puheet 750 M Pisarasta itsestäänselvyytenä harhauttavat käsityksen siitä, mikä on todellisuus muualla (kuin myös Helsingissä). Tampereen tai Turun seudulla, puhumattakaan pienemmistä kaupungeista, jotka voivat olla yhden Helsingin lähiön kokoluokkaa, muutamankin uuden junayksikön hankinta on kova pala.

Esimerkiksi Tampereella liikenteen loppuminen ei ole edes keskustelun aihe, koska seudun rakennemallin eli tulevan rakenteen kehityksen lähtökohtana on junaliikenne. Ajatus siitä, että rakennetaan ratojen varsiin uutta rakennuskantaa junaliikenteen varaan, mutta sitten junaliikenne yhtäkkiä lopetettaisiin, on yhtä absurdia kuin pohtia, että metroliikenne Vuosaareen lopetettaisiin siksi, että sen matkamäärä ei mitenkään perustele kallista rataa.




> Yksi tyhmä kysymys tähän väliin, kun aiheesta keskusteluun on käytetty jo monta bittiä. Hypoteettinen tilanne: Tampereen tai Turun seudun kunnanisät, -äidit ja kansanedustajat lyövät päänsä kollektiivisesti rautatiekiskoon, kokevat valaistuksen ja päättävät yhtenä päättäjänä käynnistää lähiliikenteen hetikohta. Valtioneuvosto, liikenneministeriö ja VR hyppäävät hankeeseen innolla ja estoitta mukaan. Kuinka kauan menee tarvittavien lakimuutosten tekemiseen, tilaajaorganisaatioiden pystyttämiseen ja infrastruktuurin kohentamiseen (oletan, että pysäkkejä ja liityntäparkkeja yms. täytyy jonkin verran rakentaa, mahdollisesti jopa ohituspaikkoja)? Kuinka vanhoja Sm1-yksiköt olisivat liikenteen käynnistymishetkellä? Voitaisiinko niitä oikeasti vapauttaa Pääkaupunkiseudun liikenteestä?


Mikko Laaksonen jo aika tyhjentävästi vastasikin, mutta itse olisin jopa vielä rohkeampi: Liikenne saadaan käyntiin vaikka seuraavaan aikataulukauden vaihteeseen. Tarvittaessa nopeamminkin, mutta juuri tämän hetken pullonkaula voisi olla henkilökunta. Siitähän on ollut pulaa nykyisenkin liikenteen pyörittämisessä.

Perustelen tämän seuraavasti:

LVM:n ja VR-Yhtymän yksinoikeussopimus on puhdas muodollisuus. Molemmissa organisaatioissa valta on samassa paikassa, valtioneuvostossa. Kun hallitus päättää, että sopimus puretaan, silloin sekä LVM että VR-Yhtymä ovat asiasta samaa mieltä ja se on siinä. VR-Yhtymässä voi joku johtaja alkaa kiukutella ja vaikka ottaa eron kuten kävi taannoin. Mutta se on yhdentekevä asia ihan oikeasti.

LiVi:n byrokratia hyväskyä uusia operaattoreita on osoittautunut käytännössä kestämättömäksi. Siksi se on hidas tie. Siten uuden liikenteen täytyy käynnistyä VR-Yhtymän toimiluvan alaisuudessa. Mikään ei rajoita VR-Yhtymää käyttämästä alihankintaa, joten Tampereen Junaliikenne Oy voidaan perustaa hallitsemaan kalustoa ja palkkaamaan kuljettajia ja konnareita. Muodollisesti se vain myy palvelunsa VR-Yhtymälle, joka on vastuullinen liikennöitsijä.

Kalustoa on tarjolla. Sitä mukaa kun Junkalusto Oy:n Sm5-junia tulee lisää, VR-Yhtymältä jää jouten Sm1-junia, jotka se siirtää seisomaan ja joiden ylläpidon yhtymä lopettaa. Se ei muodosta estettä näiden junien ottamiselle käyttöön. Ne vain huolletaan ja pannaan ajoon. Kalustolla on valmiiksi tyyppihyväksyntä, joten niiden saaminen ajoon kestää muutaman päivän. Minkä hyvänsä muun kaluston, uuden, käytetyn tai vuokratun hankintaan liittyvä byrokratia johtaa vähintään vuoden ihmettelyyn.

Jos tavitaan uusia liikennepaikkoja, niiden tekeminen vanhojen liikennepaikkojen kohdalle kestänee muutaman viikon. Kyse on rappiolle jätettyjen ja mahdollisesti osin purettujen rakenteiden palauttamisesta. Mutta aivan kuten vaikkapa maanteiden siltatöiden kohdalle tehdään kiertoteitä muutamassa päivässä, syntyvät uudetkin liikennepaikat muutamassa päivässä. Jos kaavoitus ei ole kunnossa, rakenteet voidaan tehdä tilapäisinä ja em. kiertoteitä vastaavalla lupamenettelyllä, jonka aikana voidaan hoitaa pysyvä kaavoitus ja katusuunnittelu.

Normaalit lakimuutokset, joissa ei vaadita perustuslain säätämisjärjestystä, menevät Suomessa läpi muutamassa päivässä, kun niin halutaan. Siten joukkoliikenteen vastuuviranomaiskysymyksissä hitaampaa voi olla organisaation perustaminen kuin Joukkoliikennelain muuttaminen. Rautatielakiahan ei tarvitse muuttaa, sillä VR-Yhtymän monopoli ei enää ole laissa vaan ainoastaan alussa mainitussa LVM-VR -sopimuksessa.

Eli kysymys on täysin pelkästä halusta.

Antero

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

Aikataulun suhteen pitäisin kuitenkin realistisena, että ensin pitäisi tehdä pysäkeistä hankesuunnitelmat ja sisällyttää ne budjettiin. Investoinnit ovat kuitenkin sitä kokoluokkaa, että ne pitää käsitellä budjetissa ja sitä ennen liikennepoliittisessa selonteossa. Raami on kuitenkin Turun seudullakin n. 5-15 miljoonaa euroa/ratasuunta.

----------


## hmikko

> Aikataulun suhteen pitäisin kuitenkin realistisena, että ensin pitäisi tehdä pysäkeistä hankesuunnitelmat ja sisällyttää ne budjettiin. Investoinnit ovat kuitenkin sitä kokoluokkaa, että ne pitää käsitellä budjetissa ja sitä ennen liikennepoliittisessa selonteossa. Raami on kuitenkin Turun seudullakin n. 5-15 miljoonaa euroa/ratasuunta.


Tämä kyllä kuulostaa ainakin Turun osalta realistisemmalta kuin Anteron esitys, että pysäkit polkaistaisiin pystyyn muutamassa viikossa. Turun seudulla on uusia asuinalueita ratojen lähettyvillä paikoissa, joissa ei ole koskaan asemaa ollutkaan ja kauan sitten hylättyjen asemien yhteydessä ei oikein ole enää mitään nykymittarilla laituriksi tunnistettavaa jäljellä. Lisäksi esim. Naantalin rata vaatisi sähköistyksen rakentamisen (niin lyhyt pätkä olisi varmaan mahdollisuuksien rajoissa).

----------


## Antero Alku

> Tämä kyllä kuulostaa ainakin Turun osalta realistisemmalta kuin Anteron esitys, että pysäkit polkaistaisiin pystyyn muutamassa viikossa. Turun seudulla on uusia asuinalueita ratojen lähettyvillä paikoissa, joissa ei ole koskaan asemaa ollutkaan ja kauan sitten hylättyjen asemien yhteydessä ei oikein ole enää mitään nykymittarilla laituriksi tunnistettavaa jäljellä. Lisäksi esim. Naantalin rata vaatisi sähköistyksen rakentamisen (niin lyhyt pätkä olisi varmaan mahdollisuuksien rajoissa).


Aivan oikein. Vastasinkin kysymykseen minimiajasta. Minimiajassa ei tehdä uusia kaupungiosia, joten niihin liittyvien pysäkkien ja liikenteen kanssa ei ole ongelmia. Kaavoitus ja rakentaminen kestävät kauemmin kuin junaliikenteen järjestäminen. LVM-VR -yksinoikeussopimuksetkin ehtivät loppumaan ennen kuin yhtäkään uutta kaupunginosaa on rakennettu.

Itse asiassa uusien kaupunginosien kanssa voisi menetellä jopa siten kuin muualla maailmassa tai meillä aikanaan aluerakentamissopimusten kanssa niin, että rakentamissopimus sisältää myös pysäkin sekä junaliikenteen rahoituksen. Siinä, missä rakentaja sitoutuu tekemään katuja ja julkisia rakennuksia, se voi yhtä hyvin tehdä ratoja, laitureita ja ostaa junakalustoa.

Nopea eteneminen on tarpeen siellä, missä on kysyntää ja halua junan käyttöön jo nyt. Turun seudulla tällaiset rataosat ovat TurkuSalo ja TurkuLoimaa. Laitureiden palautus on kymmenien tuhansien eurojen asia, johon riittänevät LiVi:n ja kuntien ylläpidon ja satunnaisten kustannusten budjetit.

Perusteluillani halusin osoittaa, että meillä vallitsee vain asennevääristymä. Asenne on se, että junaliikenne on jotain ihmeellistä, vaikeaa, ellei peräti mahdotonta. Ja siksi vastataan aina EI ja keksitään perusteluita sille, miksi junaliikenne ei ole mahdollista tai ainakin sen järjestäminen kestää pikemmin vuosikymmeniä kuin edes kuukausia. Tragikoomista on tässä se, että kunhan vain puhutaan tarpeeksi kalliista tunnelihankkeesta, sillä saa toki olla jokin rakentamisaika, mutta mitään harkintaa ja arviointia ei tarvita, kun ollaan kuorossa huutamassa että tämä asia tehdään.

Kun puhutaan asioista asioiden nimillä, niin oikeasti Tampereen ja Turun paikallisjunaliikenteen järjestäminen ja aloittaminen on noin 100 kertaa yksinkertaisempi, helpompi, nopeampi ja halvempi asia kuin Pisara tai Kehärata. Silti poliitikot ja virkamiehet selittävät, miten on vaikeata, mahdotonta, kestää kauan ja ties mitä, että tyhjälle ratakapasiteetille pantaisiin ajoon jouten seisovia junia. Ja ettei rahaa löydy mistään muutaman betonielementin, sorakuorman ja laituripinnan asfaltoinnin verran, mutta miljardi tunneliin ei ole minkäänlainen ongelma tai este. Pisaran suunnitteluunkin oltaneen valmiit laittamaan enemmän rahaa kuin yhden kaupungin paikallisjunaliikenteen perustamiseen.

Antero

----------


## petteri

> Lakimuutos ei liene teknisesti monimutkainen asia. Muutama sana lisää joukkoliikennelakiin mahdollistamaan seudullisille joukkoliikenneviranomaisille myös junaliikenteen järjestäminen. Seudulliset joukkoliikenneviranomaiset puolestaan ovat jo olemassa ja toiminta käynnistyy varsinaisesti vuonna 2014. Tampereen seudulle ei tarvita lisäraiteita, kenties muutama uusi laituri täytyy rakentaa seisakkeille. Jopa Tampereen henkilöratapihan kapasiteetti riittää kunnollisella aikataulusuunnittelulla. Muutoksia kaukojunien kulkuun ei tarvita. Jos muutama junayksikkö saadaan niin periaatteessa kai nuo muutamat lisälaiturit ovat kriittisellä polulla aikataulullisesti. Mutta kaipa sitä vuodessa-parissa viimeistään olisi junia kulussa. Vai osaako joku tarkentaa asiantuntevammasta näkökulmasta?


Onko Tampereen seudulla todella ratakapasiteettia järkevään eli ruuhka-aikoina puolen tunnin välein kulkevaan liikenteeseen? Jo nyt rataverkossa on pullonkauloja Pasilan ja Helsingin välillä, Riihimäen ja Keravan välillä sekä yksiraiteisilla osuuksilla. Riihimäen ja Keravan välille ovat suunnitteilla lisäraiteet kun junilla on ongelmia pysyä aikataulussa. Tampere - Toijala välillä kulkee enemmän kauko- ja tavarajunia kuin Kerava - Riihimäki välillä. Saako tuolle välille vielä ruuhka-aikaan puolen tunnin välein kulkevan tiheästi pysähtyvän junan mahtumaan, mielellään tasaminuutti aikataululla ilman lisäraiteita? Epäilen vahvasti, samoin Tampereen aseman jälkeen on aika hankala osuus.

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

Petteri; millä perusteella sinä määrittelet "järkevän vuorovälin" nimenomaan 30 minuutiksi. En kiistä, etteikö 30 minuutin vuoroväli olisi parempi palvelutaso kuin 60 minuuttia, mutta nykyisin Tampereelta Porin, Oriveden ja Jyväskylän suuntaan ei ole Tampereen seutua palvelevaa paikallisjunaliikennettä ja Tampereelta Riihimäen/Helsingin suuntaan on 7 tai 8 vuoroa päivässä. 
Aloitus 60 minuutin vuorovälillä olisi merkittävä parannus nykytilanteeseen verrattuna. Siihen voi hyvinkin riittää VR yhtymän olevan kaluston käytön tehostaminen.
Tunnin vuoroväli onnistuu kiistatta, jos kohtaukset Tampereella ovat esimerkiksi puolelta. Puolen tunnin vuoroväli voi onnistua, jos junakohtaukset Tampereella 15 yli ja 45 yli onnistuvat. Tämä voisi kuitenkin vaatia Tampereella kääntyvien junien siirtymistä ohjausvaunukäyttöön.

Suurin ratakapasiteetin pullonkaula kaikkialla Suomessa ovat VR yhtymän liikennöintikäytännön puutteet. Niitä saa toki korjattua, kuten ehdotus Helsingin ratapihan tilanteen parantamiseksi osoittaa. Tampereella tilannetta helpottaisi ohjausvaunukäyttö Turun ja Helsingin suunnasta Jyväskylän suuntaan kääntyvillä junilla sekä Porin taajamajunien kierron yhdistäminen muihin kiertoihin.

----------


## hmikko

> Minimiajassa ei tehdä uusia kaupungiosia


Tulin näköjään kirjoittaneeksi "uusia kaupunginosia", kun tarkoitin olemassa olevia, mutta sellaisia, jotka on rakennettu paikallisliikenteen lopettamisen jälkeen. Pointti oli siis, että pysäkkejä tarvittaisiin myös paikkoihin, jossa niitä ei ole koskaan ennen ollut. Totta varmaan on se, että yksinkertaisen laiturin saa tarvittaessa rakennettua nopeasti, eikä Turun seudulla tarvise mennä 230 metrin laituristandardin mukaan.

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Onko Tampereen seudulla todella ratakapasiteettia järkevään eli ruuhka-aikoina puolen tunnin välein kulkevaan liikenteeseen? Jo nyt rataverkossa on pullonkauloja Pasilan ja Helsingin välillä, Riihimäen ja Keravan välillä sekä yksiraiteisilla osuuksilla. Riihimäen ja Keravan välille ovat suunnitteilla lisäraiteet kun junilla on ongelmia pysyä aikataulussa. Tampere - Toijala välillä kulkee enemmän kauko- ja tavarajunia kuin Kerava - Riihimäki välillä. Saako tuolle välille vielä ruuhka-aikaan puolen tunnin välein kulkevan tiheästi pysähtyvän junan mahtumaan, mielellään tasaminuutti aikataululla ilman lisäraiteita? Epäilen vahvasti, samoin Tampereen aseman jälkeen on aika hankala osuus.


Katso tästä:
http://www.rautatiematkustajat.fi/Tamperekanta.pdf

Käsitykseni mukaan tarvittava ratakapasiteetti löytyy eli pitäisi onnistua. Vastaan saa väittää perustellusti. Perustelut mielellään pohjautuen konkreettisiin (graafisiin) aikatauluihin.

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

Jos kannanotossa esitetyt parametrit ovat oikein, pitäisi onnistua myös puolen tunnin vuoroväli yhdellä linjalla tai parhaimmillaan puolen tunnin vuoroväli kahdella linjalla niin, että ne ajavat yhteisellä osuudella suojastusvälin verran erotettuina. Tampereen asema on kuitenkin isoin pullonkaula. Toiseksi ongelmaksi voi tulla se, että paikallisjuna hitaammalla nopeudella "jää jalkoihin" jossakin kohdassa Toijala - Tampere - välillä. Tosin pitkällä osalla ko. väliä on kolme raidetta.

----------


## Antero Alku

Tulkoon nyt vielä kerratuksi (kun ei varmaankaan ole uusi asia tälläkään foorumilla), että Tampereen asema on Suomen rataverkon henkilöliikenteen pulssiaikataulun keskeinen solmu. Mikä tarkoittaa sitä, että Tampereen asemalla on tasatunnein joka suunnasta tulevia ja joka suuntaan lähteviä junia. Tasatuntien välillä Tampereen asemalla ei ole paljon mitään.

Tasatunneilla laituritila on tehokkaassa käytössä, jopa niin että pitkiä laitureita on jaettu kahteen osaan ja niillä on kaksi junaa. Toinen lähdössä etelään ja toinen pohjoiseen. Tällöin asemalla ei ole tilaa paikallisliikenteen junille, mutta 10 minuuttia ennen ja jälkeen paljon muuta kuin tilaa ei olekaan. Tästä on jo RHK aikanaan tehnyt oman selvityksensä, jossa on todettu milloin tilaa on ja milloin ei. Ei nyt vain ole kuulunut VR-Yhtymän intresseihin korostaa sitä, että tasatuntien välillä tilaa on. Mikä ei kuitenkaan tarkoita, että tilaa ei olisi.

Muuten paikallijunaliikenteen palvelun voisi käynnistää jo sillä, että VR-Yhtymä liittyy seutulippujärjestelmään niin, että seutulipulla saa matkustaa niissä junissa, jotka jo nyt kulkevat. Siihen ei tarvita eurokaan kalusto- tai rataverkkoinvestointeihin.

Antero

----------


## petteri

> Tasatunneilla laituritila on tehokkaassa käytössä, jopa niin että pitkiä laitureita on jaettu kahteen osaan ja niillä on kaksi junaa. Toinen lähdössä etelään ja toinen pohjoiseen. Tällöin asemalla ei ole tilaa paikallisliikenteen junille, mutta 10 minuuttia ennen ja jälkeen paljon muuta kuin tilaa ei olekaan. Tästä on jo RHK aikanaan tehnyt oman selvityksensä, jossa on todettu milloin tilaa on ja milloin ei. Ei nyt vain ole kuulunut VR-Yhtymän intresseihin korostaa sitä, että tasatuntien välillä tilaa on. Mikä ei kuitenkaan tarkoita, että tilaa ei olisi.


Entäs silloin kun joku noista kaukojunista on myöhässä? Nykyäänhän junat usein odottavat vähän aikaa, jotta vaihtoyhteydet eivät mene poikki. Kuinka paljon pelivaraa se vaatii erityisesti talvella? Vaatisiko lähiliikenteen käynnistäminen kaukoliikenteen vaihtoyhteyksien luotettavuuden heikentämistä?

----------


## Antero Alku

> Entäs silloin kun joku noista kaukojunista on myöhässä? Nykyäänhän junat usein odottavat vähän aikaa, jotta vaihtoyhteydet eivät mene poikki. Kuinka paljon pelivaraa se vaatii erityisesti talvella? Vaatisiko lähiliikenteen käynnistäminen kaukoliikenteen vaihtoyhteyksien luotettavuuden heikentämistä?


Valtionrautateillä oli periaate, että luvattu matka toteutuu, ja junaliikenne toimi tosiasiassa sekvenssiaikataululla. Eli edellisen junan saapuminen laukaisi seuraavien junien lähdön. Tietenkin tällöinkin lähtökohtana oli, että sekvenssit olivat kellonaikoihin sidotut, mutta jos jossain tuli myöhästyminen, vaihtoyhteydet pitivät.

Nykyään tämä ei ole lähtökohta, eikä usein tarvitsekaan, koska tarjonta on tiheämpivuorovälistä. Ja kun se on tiheämpivuorovälistä, myöhästymiskäytäntö on tarkoituksenmukaisempaa järjestää toisin. Eli ajallaan kulkevat junat pidetään ajallaan, myöhästynyt juna väistää muita, jotta ei sekoiteta koko järjestelmää, vaan häiriö rajoitetaan mieluiten vain yhteen junaan.

Ei voi ajatella, että Tampereella koko hubi pysähtyisi odottamaan yhtä myöhässä olevaa junaa, joka siten sekoittaisi koko valtakunnan junaliikenteen. Näin ei tehdä, vaan voi syntyä jopa tilanne, jossa aikataulussa myöhempi juna kulkee todellisuudessa aiempaa edellä. Jatkoyhteyksissä VR-Yhtymä järjestää mieluummin korvaavan palvelun, bussin tai taksin, myöhässä ajosta kärsivien matkustajien määrän mukaan. Olen itsekin joutunut kokemaan molempia. Siis saanut jatkokyydiksi taksin sekä matkustanut seuraavalla junalla, koska paikkalippuni mukainen juna oli tulossa vasta sen jälkeen. Ja sattumoisin molempia olen saanut kokeilla Tampereelta.

Lähiliikenteen käynnistäminen ei siis mitenkään heikennä kaukoliikenteen vaihtoyhteyksiä, vaan noudatetaan samaa käytäntöä kuin nytkin.

Antero

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

Vaihtoyhteyskäytäntöjen osalta pitäisi siirtyä siihen, että tuntitahdilla tai tiheämmin liikennöitävien yhteyksien Helsingistä Turkuun, Tampereelle ja Kouvolaan junat eivät odota myöhässä olevia yhteyksiä paitsi viimeisen junan osalta. Eli yksinkertaistettuna: 2-3-4 h vuorovälillä liikennöivät kaukojunat odottavat myöhästyneitä, 1 h välein kulkevista vain viimeinen.

Paikallisjunaliikenteen käynnistäminen helpottaa tätä vaihtoruljanssia, kun osaan kohteista tulee vaihtoehtoinen, tiheästi liikennöivä yhteys. Niin esimerkiksi Turku - Helsinki - junien ei tarvitse odottaa vaihtomatkustajia Saloon. 

Periatteessa ajatuksenani on, että "taajamajunat" ja "siniset pikajunat" Turku - Tampere ja Tampere - Pori (+Rauma) - väleillä korvattaisiin Sm4/5 tai vastaava - kalustolla tunnin välein liikennöitävillä RE - junilla, joissa toki olisi parempia penkkejä ja ainakin osan aikaa "kahvilakärry" - tyyppisiä palveluilla. Tämä helpottaisi edelleen vaihtoyhteyksien ongelmaa, kun Tampere-Turku ja Tampere - Pori/Rauma - yhteyksillä olisi tuntitahti. 

Tämä ei toki ole mahdollista Sm1/2 -kalustoon tukeutuen.

----------


## Count

> Ihmetyttää todellakin, että kuka valitsisi bussin ilmastoinnin ja wlanin perusteella, jos sen matka-aika on 35-45 minuuttia ja sen vanhan sähköjunan 10-15 minuuttia, käytännössä samoin kävelymatkoin. Tai kuka valitsisi bussin, jota menee muutama vuoro päivässä, kun vaihtoehtona on juna tunnin välein.


Veikkaisin että ne, jotka eivät asu ihan rautatieaseman vieressä ja jotka ovat liikkeellä silloin kun bussikin kulkee (eli menevät / palaavat töistä).

Hiukan huvittavaa, että metro(a vastustavissa)viestiketjuissa mainostetaan suu vaahdossa kuinka bussi palvelee paljon paremmin kun se vie ovelta ovelle eikä tarvitse liityntäliikennöidä sinne pahan raskasraiteen radan varteen, mutta nyt kun vaihtoehtona onkin liikennöidä vanhoilla romuilla että maalaistolloille saataisiin armopalana junaliikennettä, onkin bussi huono, todella huono, eihän sellaista nyt kukaan käytä, niin harvoin kulkeekin että.




> Ensinnä, mieti hetki, paljonko maksaa maalaus, ilmastointi ja langaton interetyhteys kun ne tehdään vanhaan kalustoon.


Halvempaa se varmaankin on kun ostaa uusia. Mutta jostain syystä kuitenkin aina silloin tällöin tulee investoitua uuteen kalustoon vanhan tekohengittämisen sijasta. Lisäksi pelkkä maalaus ei teräsrunkoisten junien ruostevaurioita korjaa. Voisi kuvitella, että junarunkojen pellitysten uusiminen ei ole investointina enää ihan pikkurahaa kun katsotaan myös kaluston muuta teknistä kestoikää, kustannuspuolelle kun tulee muutakin 1,5mm paksuisen pellin neliöhinnan lisäksi.

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

Count:ille:
Kukaan ei ole ehdottanut, että Tampereen ja Turun ympäristöön toteutettaisiin varsinaista liityntäliikenne + paikallisjuna - ratkaisua. Bussilinjoja ei olla poistamassa, vaan päin vastoin halutaan tarjota kokonaisuutena palvelevampi linjasto, jossa bussi voi hoitaa tienvarsien peruspalvelun ja juna asemanympäristöjen nopean palvelun. Tampereen ja Turun seutuliikenteessä on tarpeen 3-4 kertaistaa tarjottu kapasiteetti jotta päästään samalle palvelutasolle kuin Tampereen ja Turun rajojen sisällä.

Fakta vain on, että eräiltä alueilta juna tuottaisi 10-15 minuutin matka-ajan ja tunnin vuorotiheyden verrattuna 30-45 minuutin matka-aikoihin useilla ja hyvin harvaan bussitarjontaan eräillä alueilla. Vertailu on siis tosiasiallisen palvelutason välillä. Eräissä tapauksissa on todellakin oletettavissa, että nopeasti kulkevalle junalle voidaan kävellä tai pyöräillä jonkin verran pidempi matka kuin hitaalle bussilinjalle. Eräissä tapauksissa jotkut käyttäjät voisivat jopa pysäköidä auton pysäkeille. Näillä reiteillä puhutaan kuitenkin kokonaismatkana 2-3 pidemmistä matkoista kuin Helsingin metron varrella.

Kuten on todettu, minä en ole vaatimassa paikallisjunaliikenteen käynnistämistä Sm1/2 - kalustolla. Oma mielipiteeni on kuitenkin, että vanha, mutta toimiva juna on useille käyttäjille houkuttelevampi kuin tuliterä bussi.

----------


## hmikko

Sattumoisin Oslon kalustoyhtiö on pistänyt myyntiin 6 kpl n. 16 v. vanhoja kahden vaunun T2000-metrojunayksikköjä. Moottorivaunut ovat olleet ajossa 1995-2008 Holmenkollenin radalla.  Muuten kiva, mutta ovat vaan joka tavalla epäyhteensopivia täkäläisten ratojen kanssa: raideleveys, laiturikorkeus, ajolangan jännite, kuormaulottuvuuskin on vissiin vähäsen yli suomalaisen standardin. Ks.

http://www.vognselskapet.no/links/Me...s_document.pdf

----------


## Piirka

> Sattumoisin Oslon kalustoyhtiö on pistänyt myyntiin 6 kpl n. 16 v. vanhoja kahden vaunun T2000-metrojunayksikköjä.
> 
> Muuten kiva, mutta ovat vaan joka tavalla epäyhteensopivia täkäläisten ratojen kanssa


Muuten kiva, mutta olisivat muutenkin huono hankinta. Ovat seisseet pari vuotta ulkosalla Hønefossin lähellä. Ruostevaurioiden korjaaminen ja muu kunnossapito vaatisi n. 50 miljoonan NOKin (yli 6 miljoonaa ) investoinnin, jotta liikennöintiä voitaisiin jatkaa viidellätoista vuodella. Varaosiakaan ei ole enää saatavilla, niitäkin pitäisi valmistuttaa erikseen.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Muuten kiva, mutta olisivat muutenkin huono hankinta. Ovat seisseet pari vuotta ulkosalla Hønefossin lähellä. Ruostevaurioiden korjaaminen ja muu kunnossapito vaatisi n. 50 miljoonan NOKin (yli 6 miljoonaa ) investoinnin, jotta liikennöintiä voitaisiin jatkaa viidellätoista vuodella. Varaosiakaan ei ole enää saatavilla, niitäkin pitäisi valmistuttaa erikseen.


Kenen tekemä arvio on miljoonan euron korjauskustannus junaa kohden? Ottaen huomioon kaluston rakenteen ja iän, ei vaikuta oikein uskottavalta. Kiskokalusto ei ole kuin autot, joihin myydään varaosia kaupassa. Varaosia ei edes kannata ostaa kalustohankinnan yhteydessä koko elinajaksi, vaan niiden valmistus tarpeen mukaan on normaali käytäntö. Eli varaosat ovat käytännössä osien valmistusdokumentit.




> Lisäksi pelkkä maalaus ei teräsrunkoisten junien ruostevaurioita korjaa. Voisi kuvitella, että junarunkojen pellitysten uusiminen ei ole investointina enää ihan pikkurahaa kun katsotaan myös kaluston muuta teknistä kestoikää, kustannuspuolelle kun tulee muutakin 1,5mm paksuisen pellin neliöhinnan lisäksi.


Tietäminen olisi kuvittelua hyödyllisempää. Kuten jo edellä sanoin, kiskokalusto ei ole kuin autot. Ei niissä ole eikä niihin tule sellaisia ruostevaurioita kuin autoihin. Eikä kiskokaluston korjaamisen ja uuden hankinnan hintojen suhde ole sama kuin autossa. Eli että samalla hinnalla saa ostetuksi katsastetun auton kuin maksaisi ruostevaurioiden korjaus. Mietipä hetki, miten on mahdollista, että HKL peruskorjaa ja pitää edelleen käytössä Sm1-2 -junien ikäisiä raitiovaunuja, jotka ovat kylpeneet ikänsä suolavellissä.

Antero

----------


## Timppak

> Asemaväleihin eivät kaluston huippunopeudet vaikuta. Asemavälit ovat aikataulujen ratkaiseva tekijä.


Kuka täällä on puhunut vain huippunopeudesta? Aikatauluihin vaikuttaa myös kaluston kiihtyvyys ja jarrutuskyky. Jarrutuskyky vanhoilla junilla lienee kunnossa mutta kiihtyvyydessä ollaan eri planeetalla nykykalustolla ja Sm1/2 kalustolla. Eikä nyt tarvitse alkaa puhumaan pokan kaatumisesta kun Sm1/2 kalusto ei siihen kykene lähellekkään yli kävelyvauhdin. Lisäksi Rekolan pohjoispuolella voidaan käyttää korkeampia huippunopeuksia kuin 120 km/h mikäli kalusto siihen kykenee. 




> Eiköhän avointa ja rehellistä tiedotuspolitiikkaa noudattava yhtiö kerro nämä asiat hankkimastaan kalustosta. En ole ollut tekemässä sen enempää Sm4- kuin Sm5-kauppojakaan, joten minulla ei ole toimitussopimuksia. Odotan mielenkiinnolla, mitä kerrot, kun olet selvittänyt nämä mieltäsi kiehtovat asiat. Lentoradan yhteydessä kaluston tunneliominaisuuksien puute sentään mainittiin.


Avointa tiedotuspoltiikkaa noudattava yhtiö varmasti kertookin asiat, sen takia ihmettelen mistä nämä esittämästi väitteet olet keksinyt? Kun ei niitä ihan helpolla löydy mistään lähteistä. Sm4 käyttön tunneleissa mahdollistavat syyt kyllä tiedän, mutta Sm5 lisäkustannukset ovat minulle melkoisen tuntematonta aluetta. Olettaisin kuitenkin että alkuperäisten väitteiden esittäjä nämä Sm4 tunneleissa käytön estävät asiat ja Sm5 tunnelikulkemisesta tulleet lisäkustannukset esittää kun näin on väittänyt tai sitten tunnustaa puhuneensa höpöjä.  :Razz: 




> Tiukentuneet ympäristötavoitteet eli päästöjen alentaminen koskee koko liikennettä. Siis ei liikennettä ainoastaan sillä ehdolla, että päästöjä tuottavaa kalustoa poistetaan. Esim. HSL tilaa liikennettä ja edellyttää mm. busseilta päästöehtoja. Ei bussiyrittäjä voi vedota siihen, että heidän tarjouksensa on hyväksyttävä vaadittua suurempine päästöineen, koska heillä ei ole vähäpäästöistä kalustoa.


Tiukentuneet päästövaateet toki koskevat mikäli tilaaja näin esittää, mutta onko yksikään tavarakuljetusten tilaaja tällaista tehnyt? Veikkaisin että ei koska kuljetuksien kustannus on ainoa mikä asiakkaita kiinnostaa. Henkilöjunissahan ei vanhaa dieselkalustoa ole enää vakituisesti juuri käytetty Seinäjoki-Vaasa osuutta ja viikonloppuja lukuunottamatta enää vuosiin. Tämä tosin ei johdu päästövaatimuksista vaan dieselkaluston tehottomuudesta ja polttoainesyöppöydestä nykykalustoon verrattuna. Kevyissä tavarajunissahan nämä vanhat dieseljunat ovat ihan päteviä.




> Odotan kuulevani tämän johtaja Arolta. Tulkitsenko oikein, että sinusta on parempi, etteivät nämä asukkaat matkusta junilla vaan omilla autoillaan?
> 
> Antero


Minusta asukkaiden olisi hyvä kulkea junilla, mutta voit tulkita asian myös siten että ikivanha kalusto ei houkuttele näitä oman auton käyttäjiä juniin jos siellä on tarjolla vain ikäloppuja museovehkeitä tarjolla. 

Tulkitsenko oikein että sinusta esim. Keppi-Karioita olisi tullut kunnostaa ja ylläpitää ikuisesti sekä myydä näitä romuttamisen sijasta esim. tampereen pikaratikkaliikenteeseen, nämähän olivat Helsingin kaupungin kansallisomaisuutta, jotka ilkeä HKL-monopoli meni romuttamaan kun niitä olisi aivan yhtä hyvin voitu käyttää ikuisesti vain tilaamalla tarvittavia varaosia? Nämähän ovat Sm1 kanssa aikalailla vastaavalla tekniikalla toteutettuja Sm1 modernimpaa tehonsäätöä lukuunottamatta.

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 4:22 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 3:32 ----------




> Nuoret miehetkin jättävät auton ostamatta täytettyään 18 vuotta, kun ei ole rahaa Ferrariin tai edes Bemariin? He eivät koskaan osta jotain riisikupin raatoja eivätkä ruosteisia saksalaisiakaan?


Tässä on se ero, että 18v teineillä ei ole rahaa siihen uuteen bemariin mutta käytyään useamman vuoden töissä siihen uuteen autoon saattaa olla varallisuutta. Tämä sama logiikka harvoin pätee kuntiin, jotka eivät yleensä rikastu vaikka muutama vuosi kuluisikin. Kuntien kassan kertymä ei noudatele lainkaan samaa kaavaa nuoren henkilön palkkakehitykseen verrattuna, sinunhan pitäisi kunnallispolitiikassa mukana olevana tämä kyllä tietää  :Wink:  Yleensä kunnallispoliitikot hoitavat kuntien rahaongelmat johonkin todella tärkeään siltarumpuun oman asujaimiston lähelle, mikäli rahaa sattuisi jostain syystä jäämäänkin kunnan kassaan. Eli edelleenkään sillä kunnalla ei siihen uuteen kalustoon ole sen enempää varaa silloin kun liikenne aloitetaan tai sitten 5 v päästä kun ikäloppuna hankittu kalusto on ajettu täysin loppuun ja pitäisi uutta hankkia. Ainoa millä tätä voidaan perustella on että saadaan liikenne aloitettua ja sitten joudutaan parin vuoden päästä investoimaan uuteen kalustoon ettei liikennöintiä tarvitse lopettaa, mutta tämä on lähinnä todellisten kustannusten piilottamista maksavilta asiakkailta eli kuntalaisilta. 




> Helsingissä ajetaan Sm-junien kanssa saman ikäisillä metrojunilla ja raitiovaunuilla. Eikä vaikuta mitään. Ties kuinka monennen kerran: Kyse ei ole kaluston iästä, vaan ylläpidosta. Miksi et vastannut kysymykseeni siitä, onko vihreäksi maalattu Sr1 erinomaisen kelvollista kalustoa jossa ikä ei haittaa mutta kauhtuneessa punaisessa värissä ilmastointiteipillä paikatuin luukuin oleva on aivan liian vanha ja se pitäisi heti romuttaa?
> 
> Antero


Metrot ovat 10 vuotta uudempia ja tekniikaltaan paljon modernimpia. Metrossahan käytetään junissa oikosulkumoottoreita ja taajuusmuttajakäyttöjä, mitkä ovat tunneli- ja talviolosuhteissa paljon luotettavampia kuin Sm1/2 kalustossa käytetyt tasavritamoottorit. Metroissa on lisäksi lattia samalla tasolla kuin laituri ja harvemmin olen kuullut kenenkään valittavan metrojen olevan kuin saunoja kesäisin. Tämähän johtuu tietysti siitä että suuri osa matkasta kuljetaan tunnelissa, joten kalusto ei pääse lämpenemäänkään liiaksi. Eli kyse on siitä miten kalusto soveltuu käytettäviin olosuhteisiin, ei kaluston varsinaisesta iästä. 

Miksi HKL on suunnittelemassa Nr I kaluston poistamista liikenteestä kun saavat uusia ratikoita muutaman vuoden päästä? Eikö näitäkin pitäisi pitää ikuisesti liikenteessä ja myydä tarvittaessa vaikka Tampereen pikaratikkaliikenteeseen? Vai onko tässä kyse siitä että paha monopoliyhtiö rautateillä on jotenkin enemmän paheksuttavampi kuin vastaavaa toimintaa harrastava kaupungin liikennelaitos? Miksei täällä foorumilla huudeta kirkuvin kirjaimin Nr I:ten säilyttämisen puolesta tai pidetä suurena monopolin toteuttamana vääryytenä Karialaisten romuttamista? 

Ja ei, Sr1 ei ole sen kelvollisempi vaikka siinä olisi ruma viherväri pinnassa kulahtaneen punavalkoisen sijasta. Sr1 alkaa olemaan vanhentunut nopeaan liikenteeseen ja sen vuoksi sitä ei juurikaan enää käytetä  henkilöliikenteessä Helsinki-Turku, Helsinki-Tampere/Seinäjoki ja Helsinki- Kouvola väleillä, vaan käyetään nopeampaa ja tehokkaampaa Sr2 kalustoa. Ja uutta kalustoa ollaan hankkimassa jotta päästään Sr1:stä eroon muillakin rataosilla missä se vielä tehonsa puolesta olisi sopiva, mutta kuten Sm1/2 kalustossakin ikä alkaa painaa jolloin kunnossapito ei ole enää järkevää ja lisäksi kalusto ei vastaa täysin nykypäivän vaatimuksia. Kuten varmasti tiedät, vetureita voidaan laittaa useampi samaan junaan, jolloin saadaan lisää tehoa ja vetovoimaa samaan junaan silloin kun tarvetta on. Tämä ei moottorijunilla toteudu, vaan teho painoyksikköä kohden on aina sama. Tämän vuoksi vanhempaa veturikalustoakin voidaan vielä käyttää vaikka se ei tehoiltaan enää olisikaan modernia vastaavaa. Ja rahtijuniin Sr1 on vielä ihan kelvollinen siinä kauhtuneessa punavalkoisessakin maalissa.  :Wink: 

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 4:42 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 4:22 ----------




> Kenen tekemä arvio on miljoonan euron korjauskustannus junaa kohden? Ottaen huomioon kaluston rakenteen ja iän, ei vaikuta oikein uskottavalta. Kiskokalusto ei ole kuin autot, joihin myydään varaosia kaupassa. Varaosia ei edes kannata ostaa kalustohankinnan yhteydessä koko elinajaksi, vaan niiden valmistus tarpeen mukaan on normaali käytäntö. Eli varaosat ovat käytännössä osien valmistusdokumentit.
> 
> 
> Tietäminen olisi kuvittelua hyödyllisempää. Kuten jo edellä sanoin, kiskokalusto ei ole kuin autot. Ei niissä ole eikä niihin tule sellaisia ruostevaurioita kuin autoihin. Eikä kiskokaluston korjaamisen ja uuden hankinnan hintojen suhde ole sama kuin autossa. Eli että samalla hinnalla saa ostetuksi katsastetun auton kuin maksaisi ruostevaurioiden korjaus. Mietipä hetki, miten on mahdollista, että HKL peruskorjaa ja pitää edelleen käytössä Sm1-2 -junien ikäisiä raitiovaunuja, jotka ovat kylpeneet ikänsä suolavellissä.
> 
> Antero


Joo, tämähän on aivan törkeätä jos oma arvio ei olekaan sama kuin pahan virallisen tahon tekemä arvio kunnostamisesta. Tässä(kin) on selkeästi takana pahan monopolin salaliitto kun ei ilmaiseksi saakkaan kaikkea kuntoon. 

Ja kuten mainitsit kiskokalusto ei ole kuin autot. Autoihin tehdään varaosia satoja/kymmeniätuhansia kappaleita jolloin varaosien yksikkökustannus on huomattavan paljon pienempi kuin piensarjoina/yksittäiskappaleina tehdyt kiskokaluston varaosat. Autoja ei lisäksi kovin usein pidetä ajokunnossa yhtä kauan kuin ratikoita/junia. Oletko koskaan koittanut etsiä 40 vuotta vanhaan autoon varaosia? Voin kertoa että ei ole välttämättä kovin helppa eikä ainakaan halpaa. Ruoste kyllä iskee autoihin ja ratikoihin ihan vastaavasti, ero on vain käytetyssä pellin paksuudessa ja sen uusimistahdissa. Autoon ei paljon kannata peltiä uusia, ratikkaan sen sijaan kannattaa tiettyyn rajaan asti. HKl on peruskorjannut Nr I kaluston jo pariin kertaan verrattuna Sm1/2 kaluston yhteen kertaan. Silti sekä HKL että VR ovat poistamassa vanhinta kalustoaan suurinpiirtein samassa aikataulussa kun uutta ja modernia kalustoa saadaan raiteille. Mietippä sitä miten tämä on mahdollista.

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Minusta asukkaiden olisi hyvä kulkea junilla, mutta voit tulkita asian myös siten että ikivanha kalusto ei houkuttele näitä oman auton käyttäjiä juniin jos siellä on tarjolla vain ikäloppuja museovehkeitä tarjolla.


Kyllä houkuttaa paremmin kuin se, että kalustoa ei olisi eikä tuota liikennettä ajettaisi. Sitäpaitsi ei se matkustajakokemus niin surkea edes ole kuin väität tavallisen maallikkomatkustajan kannalta. Ja kuten jo aiemmin todettiin, karkottaako tämä kalusto matkustajia tällä hetkellä Helsingin lähiliikenteestä?




> Eli edelleenkään sillä kunnalla ei siihen uuteen kalustoon ole sen enempää varaa silloin kun liikenne aloitetaan tai sitten 5 v päästä kun ikäloppuna hankittu kalusto on ajettu täysin loppuun ja pitäisi uutta hankkia. Ainoa millä tätä voidaan perustella on että saadaan liikenne aloitettua ja sitten joudutaan parin vuoden päästä investoimaan uuteen kalustoon ettei liikennöintiä tarvitse lopettaa, mutta tämä on lähinnä todellisten kustannusten piilottamista maksavilta asiakkailta eli kuntalaisilta.


Voi voi. Ennen tällaisia kommentteja kannattaisi kyllä hankkia perustiedot kustannuslaskennasta yleisesti.

Edullinen hankintahinta tarkoittaa edullista kalustopoistoa. (Tietysti jos kaluston poistoaika olisi sama kuin sen absoluuttinen käyttöikä niin sitten poisto olisi sama. Mutta kun poistot tehdään yleensä jonkin verran nopeammin niin sitten kun kalusto myydään romun hinnalla, ostaja saa sillä käyttöikää suhteellisesti hieman edullisemmin.) Muistettakoon että poistot ovat kustannus. Ne tulevat normaalien käyttökustannusten päälle muodostettaessa liikennöinnin kokonaiskustannusta. Näin kokonaiskustannus jää alemmaksi kuin jäisi uudella kalustolla.

Pitkällä aikavälillä tämä ei välttämättä ole kestävää (ellei sitten aiota ikuisesti ajaa muiden vanhalla kalustolla), mutta liikenteen käynnistysvaiheen kuolemanlaakson yli selviämisessä merkitys voi olla huomattava: alussa matkustajamäärät eivät ole vielä päässeet kasvamaan täyteen määräänsä, kun prospektiiviset matkustajat eivät ole vielä ehtineet muuttaa radan varrelle. Siksi alussa lipputulot ovat niukemmat kuin myöhemmin. Liikenteen kannattavuuden ja mahdollisen subventiotarpeen kannalta on erittäin merkityksellistä, jos kustannustasoa onnistutaan tuolloin hillitsemään. Eikä se ole linssiin viilaamista, koska jos uuden kaluston hankintaa voidaan lykätä vaikka 10 vuotta, niin sen kustannukset lykkääntyvät myös 10 vuotta. Samoin uuden kaluston käyttöikä siirtyy tulevaisuuteen 10 vuodella eli tämä lykkää seuraavaa uusimistarvetta 10 vuodella.

Vähintään varakalustona käyvät jopa melkoiset "romutkin" (jos nuo edes romuja oikeasti ovat), eikä varakalusto juuri vaikuta matkustuskokemuksen houkuttavuuteen, vaikka vaikuttaakin kustannuksiin.

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

Janin viesti summaa eräitä asioita ihan järkevästi.

Käytännössä on kolme skenariota Helsingin ulkopuolisen paikallisjunaliikenteen aloittamiseen.

Kaikkien välttämätön edellytys on kaluston omistavan kalustoyhtiön perustaminen tai Pääkaupunkiseudun Junakalusto Oy:n toimialueen laajentaminen.

1. Sm1/2 kalustoa saneerataan ko. liikenteen käyttöön
Saneeraus suunnitellaan n. 10 vuoden käyttöä varten ja talous lasketaan tälle pohjalle.
Kustannus on vaunujen hankinta romun hintaan ja kunnostuskustannukset 10 vuoden aikana kuoletettuna.
Ratkaisun ongelmana on Sm1/2 kaluston sn 120 km/h ja mahdolliset suorituskyvyn puutteet.
Kenenkään ei tarvitse sitoutua yli 10 vuodeksi

2. Sm4/5 kaluston kohdentaminen ko. liikenteeseen
Muuten helpohko vaihtoehto, mutta kalustoa ei välttämättä ole kuitenkaan vapaana kuin muutama yksikkö.
Ei ilman lisäkalustohankintaa ole kuin muutaman vuoden ratkaisu.

3. Teknisesti Sm5 - kalustoa vastaavan kaluston hankinta
Hankinta kestää vähintään 2-3 vuotta. Liikenteen tilaajien pitää sitoutua kaluston pääomatappioihin, jos liikenne lopetetaan ensimmäisen 10 vuoden sopimuskauden jälkeen. Käytännössä siis valtion ja kuntien on sitouduttava koko kaluston pääomakustannuksen verran, käytännössä joko 30-40 vuodeksi tai alaskirjaukseen sopimuskauden jälkeen.

En kuitenkaan usko Jani Hyvärisen mainitsemaan "kuolemanlaaksoon". Tehdyt matkustusennusteet ovat kuitenkin hyvin niukkaa matkustusta verrattuna radan varren nykyiseen asukaspohjaan. Radan varren asukkaat ovat keskustelujen perusteella kiinnostuneita ja innokkaita. Hyvällä markkinoinnilla homma onnistuu, ja liikenne on alusta alkaen menestystarina.

Kokonaan eri asia olisi tiheä, 10-20 minuutin vuorovälinen paikallisjunaliikenne, mutta ei tässä nyt ole siitä puhuttukaan.

----------


## janihyvarinen

> En kuitenkaan usko Jani Hyvärisen mainitsemaan "kuolemanlaaksoon". Tehdyt matkustusennusteet ovat kuitenkin hyvin niukkaa matkustusta verrattuna radan varren nykyiseen asukaspohjaan. Radan varren asukkaat ovat keskustelujen perusteella kiinnostuneita ja innokkaita. Hyvällä markkinoinnilla homma onnistuu, ja liikenne on alusta alkaen menestystarina.
> 
> Kokonaan eri asia olisi tiheä, 10-20 minuutin vuorovälinen paikallisjunaliikenne, mutta ei tässä nyt ole siitä puhuttukaan.


Kuolemanlaakso on yleisesti käytetty termi, jolla viitataan uuden bisneksen käynnistämisessä tapahtuvaan kannattavuusnotkahdukseen, kun menot kehittyvät etupainotteisesti tulovirtaan nähden. En ota kantaa siihen miten suuri menestys lähijunista tulee heti aloittamisen jälkeen, mutta näkisin että joka tapauksessa pitkällä aikavälillä matkustajamäärät nousevat huomattavasti eikä mahdollisesti nihkeästäkään alusta voi tehdä liian pitkälle meneviä negatiivisia johtopäätöksiä. Ja olen toki itsekin sinänsä optimistinen jo alkuvaiheen kysynnästä, koska indikaatiot ovat että nimenomaan asukkaat haluavat tätä palvelua.

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

Jani: Pointti on siinä, että käynnistettäessä paikallisjunaliikenne sen pitää olla kokonaan rahoitettu ensimmäiseksi esim. 10 vuoden sopimuskaudeksi. Silloin "kuolemanlaakso" taloudellisena terminä ei aiheuta ongelmaa. Oma arvioni on, että oikein toteutettuna kapasiteetin rajallisuus on suurempi ongelma kuin liian pienet matkamäärät.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Kuka täällä on puhunut vain huippunopeudesta? Aikatauluihin vaikuttaa myös kaluston kiihtyvyys ja jarrutuskyky.


Huippunopeutta painotti mm. PNu. Mutta se tai erot kiihtyvyydessä eivät muuta sitä, että linjanopeuden ratkaisee pysähdysten määrä. Jos osaat, niin kokeile laskemalla, mitä vaikuttaa muuttaa kiihtyvyyttä, huippunopeutta ja pysähdysten määrää. Huomaat, että pysähdysten määrä vaikuttaa eniten. Voit tietenkin selittää, että tämä on vain teoriaa, käytännössä asia on toinen. Laskeminen on tietenkin teoriaa, se on jäljitelty malli todellisuudesta. Voit toki yrittää sopia VR-Yhtymän kanssa, että mitä jos kokeillaan käytännössä. Arvelen, että sinulle vastataan, että miksi, koska asian voi aikataulusuunnittelija selvittää laskemallakin, paljon yksinkertaisemmin ja halvemmalla. Ja lisäksi, käytännön kokemusta on jo. Esimerkiksi Oikoradan Z-vuorojen ajosta Sm1-2 -kalustolla.




> Avointa tiedotuspoltiikkaa noudattava yhtiö varmasti kertookin asiat, sen takia ihmettelen mistä nämä esittämästi väitteet olet keksinyt?


Ole hyvä ja perehdy raideliikennekalustoa koskeviin määräyksiin. Sen jälkeen voit jutella kalustovalmistajien myyntimiesten kanssa. Ja jos asia Sm4- ja Sm5-junien kohdalla sinua niin kovasti kiusaa, niin miksi et kysy VR-Yhtymästä, täyttävätkö Sm4:t tunneliliikenteen vaatimukset vai eivät. En minä sitä tiedä, enkä ole väittänyt tietäväni. Olen vain arvellut, että ei täytä, kun ei niitä ole tarvinnut tunneliliikennettä varten tilata.




> Tiukentuneet päästövaateet toki koskevat mikäli tilaaja näin esittää, mutta onko yksikään tavarakuljetusten tilaaja tällaista tehnyt?


Vaikuttaa siltä, että et ole ymmärtänyt ilmastonmuutosta ja siihen liittyviä päästövaatimuksia. Asenteesi vaikuttaa siltä, että ilmastonmuutos ei nyt vain koske sinua tai jotain, mikä liittyy sinuun. Ilmastonmuutos ja päästövaatimukset ovat muiden ongelma ja vain viranomaisten asettama pakko on sinulle syy vähentää päästöjä. Niin kauan kuin sääntöjä voi kiertää tai rikkoa jäämättä kiinni, päästöistä ei tarvitse välittää. Olenko ymmärtänyt oikein?

Ilmastonmuutos on yhtä lailla sinun, junaoperaattorin kuin operaattorin asiakkaankin asia. Vastuulliset toimijat ymmärtävät oman pitkän ajan etunsa ja siirtyvät päästöjen supistamiseen toimissaan. Haluttomia ohjataan määräyksillä ja sanktioilla.




> Tulkitsenko oikein että sinusta esim. Keppi-Karioita olisi tullut kunnostaa ja ylläpitää ikuisesti sekä myydä näitä romuttamisen sijasta esim. tampereen pikaratikkaliikenteeseen, nämähän olivat Helsingin kaupungin kansallisomaisuutta, jotka ilkeä HKL-monopoli meni romuttamaan kun niitä olisi aivan yhtä hyvin voitu käyttää ikuisesti vain tilaamalla tarvittavia varaosia? Nämähän ovat Sm1 kanssa aikalailla vastaavalla tekniikalla toteutettuja Sm1 modernimpaa tehonsäätöä lukuunottamatta.


Et tulkitse oikein, etkä ymmärrä, mikä ero on HKL:llä ja VR-Yhtymällä. Etkä näytä edes olevan perillä siitä, mitä HKL on Nr1-sarjan raitiovaunuilla tehnyt ja tekemässä.

Ei Sm1-2 -junien kanssa ole itsetarkoitus se, että niitä pitää käyttää ikuisesti, vaan kysymys on siitä, että VR-Yhtymä ei halua uutta paikallisliikennettä ja yhtenä syynä selittää, ettei sellaiseen ole kalustoa. Ja jotta ei olisi, se kiireellä romuttaa vapaata kalustoa, koska muutenhan kaikki ymmärtävät, että väite kalustopuutteesta ei pidä paikkaansa. Tämä on VR-Yhtymälle jo tavanomainen käytäntö, jota on noudatettu näyttävästi mm. makuuvaunujen ja yöjunaliikenteen kanssa. On ollut helppo torjua kaupunkien, seutujen ja ministerin vaatimukset yöjunaliikenteestä sanomalla, ettei ole vaunuja, kun vaunut kiireesti romutettiin välittömästi (siis tuntien kuluessa) siitä, kun viimeiset vuorot oli ajettu.

Kukaan ei ole halunnut käyttää HKL:n poistamia raitiovaunuja missään. Ratti-Kariat eivät todellakaan ole rakenteeltaan samanlaisia kuin Sm1-2 -junat. Mekaaninen tehonsäätö ei ole ainoa ero 20 vuotta aiemmin valmistettujen raitiovaunujen ja Sm1-2 -junien rakenteessa. Nr-vaunut on tehty samaan aikaan Sm1-2 -junien kanssa, eikä Nr-vaunuja ole vielä poistettu ainoatakaan. Päin vastoin, osaan vaunuista asennetaan matala väliosa.

Eikä kyse ole siitäkään, etteikö uuden junan ja Sm1-2 -junien ylläpitokustannuksissa olisi eroja. Totta kai on, ja kuuluukin olla. Siksi tekniikkaa kehitetään, ja ylläpidon ja siten elinkaaren aikaisten kokonaiskustannusten aleneminen on tavallinen syy poistaa vanhaa kalustoa. Siis ei se, että vanha kalusto muuttu yhtäkkiä romuksi, kuten sinä ja VR-Yhtymä esittävät.

Siksi toiseksi, jos VR-Yhtymä olisi kiinnostunut toimintansa laajentamisesta eikä supistamisesta, se hankkisi uutta ja käyttökustannuksiltaan edullista kalustoa muun Suomen paikallisjunaliikennettä varten. Ettei tarvitsisi selitellä, että on vain romuja.




> Tässä on se ero, että 18v teineillä ei ole rahaa siihen uuteen bemariin mutta käytyään useamman vuoden töissä siihen uuteen autoon saattaa olla varallisuutta. Tämä sama logiikka harvoin pätee kuntiin, jotka eivät yleensä rikastu vaikka muutama vuosi kuluisikin.


Et näytä olevan perillä kuntataloudesta etkä kunnan toiminnasta muutenkaan.

Kunnan yksi tehtävä on huolehtia sekä nykyisten että tulevien asukkaidensa liikkumismahdollisuuksista ja tarpeista. Kunta ei saa kasvavaa palkkaa kuten teini valmistuttuaan ammattiin, vaan kunnan tuloja ovat verotulot. Kunta ei voi tehdä niin, että se ei huolehdi tehtävistään muutamaan vuoteen vaan vasta joskus, jos sille sattuu lankeamaan jostain rahaa, kunhan kunta valmistuu ammattiinsa. Lisäksi kunnan päätöksenteon aikajänne kunnan kehittämisessä on suunnilleen 50 vuotta.

Kasvavan kunnan ongelma on menojen etupainotteisuus. Kun kunta haluaa asukkaidensa toiveen mukaisesti tarjota junaliikennettä ja rakentaa uusia asuntoja junaliikenteen varaan, kunnalle on taloudellisesti helpompaa investoida ensin esim. 10 vuoden liikennetarpeeseen ja sitten 10 vuoden päästä, kun verotulotkin kasvun myötä ovat nousseet, kunta kykenee investoimaan seuraaviin 40 vuoteen. Tätä Janihyvärinen ja Mikko Laaksonen jo selvittivät.




> Metrot ovat 10 vuotta uudempia ja tekniikaltaan paljon modernimpia. Metrossahan käytetään junissa oikosulkumoottoreita ja taajuusmuttajakäyttöjä, mitkä ovat tunneli- ja talviolosuhteissa paljon luotettavampia kuin Sm1/2 kalustossa käytetyt tasavritamoottorit. Metroissa on lisäksi lattia samalla tasolla kuin laituri ja harvemmin olen kuullut kenenkään valittavan metrojen olevan kuin saunoja kesäisin.


Et liene pahemmin metroilla matkustanut, kun et tiedä, miten kuuma niissä tänäkin kesänä oli. VR olisi voinut tilata Sm2:t vaihtovirtakäytöillä, mutta kuten jo aiemmin totesin, molempien junasarjojen ylläpidon kokonaisuuden kannalta VR itse halusi Sm2:t tasavirtakäytöillä. Sinä ja VR-Yhtymä nykyään väittätte, että tasavirtakäytöt ovat kelvottomia. Eivät olleet Sm2-junia tilattaessa. Eivätkä ne ole olleet HKL:n raitiovaunuissa, jotka ajavat paljon vaikeammissa olosuhteissa. Laiturin korkeus ei vaikuta junien tekniikkaan, ainoastaan matkustajien palvelutasoon. Ja sekin asia on osin korjattavissa, jos halutaan, kuten asiaa on korjannut HKL.




> Miksi HKL on suunnittelemassa Nr I kaluston poistamista liikenteestä kun saavat uusia ratikoita muutaman vuoden päästä? Eikö näitäkin pitäisi pitää ikuisesti liikenteessä ja myydä tarvittaessa vaikka Tampereen pikaratikkaliikenteeseen? Vai onko tässä kyse siitä että paha monopoliyhtiö rautateillä on jotenkin enemmän paheksuttavampi kuin vastaavaa toimintaa harrastava kaupungin liikennelaitos? Miksei täällä foorumilla huudeta kirkuvin kirjaimin Nr I:ten säilyttämisen puolesta tai pidetä suurena monopolin toteuttamana vääryytenä Karialaisten romuttamista?


Kuten edellä jo kirjoitin, osaan Nr1-vaunuista asennetaan matalalattiainen väliosa. Uusia vaunuja HKL tilaa ensisijassa siksi, että raitioliikenteen toiminta laajenee, jolloin tarvitaan enemmän vaunuja. Kaikista jatketuistakin Nr-vaunuista hankkiudutaan 1520 vuodessa eroon siksi, että uusien vaunujen ylläpito ja kokonaistalous on edullisempi kuin Nr-vaunuissa, ja uudet vaunut ovat kokonaan matalalattiaisia.

Tämä aikataulu ei oikein sovellu Tampereen ja Turun ratikkahankkeisiin. Ja toisaalta, sekä Tampere että Turku ovat sen kokoisia kaupunkeja, ettei niiden taloudelle ole ylivoimaista hankkia uusia vaunuja, mikä kokonaistalouden kannalta on parempi ratkaisu kuin käyttää ylläpidoltaan kalliimpia mutta investointia halvempia käytettyjä vaunuja. Mutta HKL ei ole missään vaiheessa julistanut, että se ei suostu myymään vanhoja vaunuja muihin kaupunkeihin toisin kuin VR-Yhtymä julistaa.




> Ja ei, Sr1 ei ole sen kelvollisempi vaikka siinä olisi ruma viherväri pinnassa kulahtaneen punavalkoisen sijasta. Sr1 alkaa olemaan vanhentunut nopeaan liikenteeseen ja sen vuoksi sitä ei juurikaan enää käytetä  henkilöliikenteessä Helsinki-Turku, Helsinki-Tampere/Seinäjoki ja Helsinki- Kouvola väleillä, vaan käyetään nopeampaa ja tehokkaampaa Sr2 kalustoa.


Hyvä. Miksi samaa periaatetta ei voi soveltaa Sm1-2 -kalustoon? Eli siirtää sitä käyttöön sinne, missä sen ominaisuudet ovat riittävät  jos ne eivät Helsingin seudulla riitä, vaikka niitä täällä aiotaankin käyttää vielä vähintään 15 vuotta.




> Joo, tämähän on aivan törkeätä jos oma arvio ei olekaan sama kuin pahan virallisen tahon tekemä arvio kunnostamisesta. Tässä(kin) on selkeästi takana pahan monopolin salaliitto kun ei ilmaiseksi saakkaan kaikkea kuntoon.


Siis eikö ole sopivaa kysyä, kuka on tehnyt kunnostusarvion, jonka mukaan noin 3 M:n arvoisen ajokuntoisen moottorijunan kunnostaminen ajokuntoon makssa miljoona euroa? Holmenkollenin junien myyntiesitteessä ei ollut kunnostusarviota, ja luku on minun tietoni ja kokemukseni mukaan täysin päätön.




> Oletko koskaan koittanut etsiä 40 vuotta vanhaan autoon varaosia? Voin kertoa että ei ole välttämättä kovin helppa eikä ainakaan halpaa.


En, enkä yritäkään. Autoja ei ole tehty 40 vuoden käyttöä varten, joten miksi niihin pitäisi olla kaupan hyllyllä varaosia 40 vuodeksi. Entisöinti on eri asia kuin käyttöaikainen ylläpito. Toisaalta, tietääkseni maailmassa on jopa osien uustuotantoa museoautoja varten. Mutta kiskokalustoa ostetaan 40 vuoden käyttöön, joten tietenkin niiden varaosahuolto järjestetään myös 40 vuoden ajaksi.




> Ruoste kyllä iskee autoihin ja ratikoihin ihan vastaavasti, ero on vain käytetyssä pellin paksuudessa ja sen uusimistahdissa. Autoon ei paljon kannata peltiä uusia, ratikkaan sen sijaan kannattaa tiettyyn rajaan asti. HKl on peruskorjannut Nr I kaluston jo pariin kertaan verrattuna Sm1/2 kaluston yhteen kertaan. Silti sekä HKL että VR ovat poistamassa vanhinta kalustoaan suurinpiirtein samassa aikataulussa kun uutta ja modernia kalustoa saadaan raiteille. Mietippä sitä miten tämä on mahdollista.


Ei se ruoste vaan ole sama asia autossa ja ratikassa tai junassa. Kiskokaluston rakenteelliset vaatimukset ovat aivan erilaiset kuin autoissa, mikä johtaa siihen, että ruoste on kiskokalustossa käytännössä kosmeettinen ongelma. Lisäksi ruoste on junissa estettävissä huomattavasti helpommin, kun ratoja ei suolata.

Kuten edeltä voit huomata, HKL ja VR-Yhtymä eivät ole poistamassa kalustoa samassa aikataulussa. HKL on tehnyt mittavia modernisointitoimia ja VR-Yhtymä on alentanut ylläpitotasoa ja poistanut kalustoa liikenteestä.

Antero

----------


## Piirka

> Kenen tekemä arvio on miljoonan euron korjauskustannus junaa kohden? Ottaen huomioon kaluston rakenteen ja iän, ei vaikuta oikein uskottavalta. Kiskokalusto ei ole kuin autot, joihin myydään varaosia kaupassa. Varaosia ei edes kannata ostaa kalustohankinnan yhteydessä koko elinajaksi, vaan niiden valmistus tarpeen mukaan on normaali käytäntö. Eli varaosat ovat käytännössä osien valmistusdokumentit.


Vaunut omistaa paikallinen kalustoyhtiö *Oslo Vognselskap*, joka vuokraa ratikat ja metrovaunut liikenteen tilaajalle *Ruter AS*. Liikenteen tilaaja vuokraa vuorostaan eteenpäin liikennöitsijälle, metrokaluston kohdalla *Oslo T-banedrift AS*:lle. En ole vielä löytänyt sitä tahoa, jonka mukaan T-2000 -kalusto oli kelvonta, kenties virkamiehistö? Oslon kaupunginvaltuusto päätti vuonna 2009, ettei niillä enää liikennöidä. Kalustoyhtiö ei hyväksynyt päätöstä ja tilaaja maksoikin seisovasta kalustosta vuokraa NOK 23 miljoonaa (lähes 3 miljoonaa ) viime vuodelta. Tämän vuoden alussa tilaaja lopetti maksamisen tyhjästä ja kalustoyhtiö pisti vaunut myyntiin. Tuloksetta ja siksi eri osapuolet riitelevät siitä, kenelle romutuskulut kuuluvat.

Luin tuon myyntirapparin. Siitä selvisi, että vaunujen korit ovat alumiinisia. Eli niissä ei ole ruostevaurioita vaan korroosivaurioita. Ja kuulemma pahoja sellaisia. Siitä syystä vaunut pitäisi rakentaa kauttaaltaan uusiksi. Ja koska vaunuja on vain kuusi paria, ei liikennöitsijä ollut niistä kiinnostunut, koska kaikki metrovuorot pystytään hoitamaan M3000:lla.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Ongelma ei ole liikenteen lopettaminen, vaan puhtaasti aloituskynnyksen madaltaminen --


Ja tämäkään ei ole ongelma, koska maailmasta löytyy kyllä rahaa, joka vain odottaa sille koron maksajaa. Pääomainvestoija voi hankkia ja leasata ne junat. Toki se vähän nostaa hintaa, koska se investoija haluaa rahalleen tuoton. Mutta kyseessä on aika pieniriskinen investointi, joten erityisen kallista rahaa se ei olisi.

----------


## petteri

> Ole hyvä ja perehdy raideliikennekalustoa koskeviin määräyksiin. Sen jälkeen voit jutella kalustovalmistajien myyntimiesten kanssa. Ja jos asia Sm4- ja Sm5-junien kohdalla sinua niin kovasti kiusaa, niin miksi et kysy VR-Yhtymästä, täyttävätkö Sm4:t tunneliliikenteen vaatimukset vai eivät. En minä sitä tiedä, enkä ole väittänyt tietäväni. Olen vain arvellut, että ei täytä, kun ei niitä ole tarvinnut tunneliliikennettä varten tilata.


Sinuahan se tässä on tuntunut kovasti kiinnostavan. Toki nykyään Euroopan lähiliikenneradoilla tunneleita ja katettuja asemia niin suuressa osassa isommista Saksan kaupungeista, että eiköhän Stadlerin Sm5 kalusto ole perusratkaisuiltaan ihan tunnelikelpoista, lisähintaa maksamalla voi sitten saada tunnelikelvotontakin kalustoa jos sellaista haluaa ostaa.

----------


## hmikko

> En ole vielä löytänyt sitä tahoa, jonka mukaan T-2000 -kalusto oli kelvonta, kenties virkamiehistö? Oslon kaupunginvaltuusto päätti vuonna 2009, ettei niillä enää liikennöidä.


Aiheen vierestä, mutta Wikipedian T2000-sivun mukaan sarjassa on enemmän teknisiä ongelmia kuin vanhemmissa T1000-yksiköissä. Johtuneeko prototyyppiluonteesta? Ilmeisesti pienen sarjan suhteessa korkeita huoltokustannuksia ei haluttu maksaa, ja jostain itselleni on tullut semmoinen käsitys, että asiaan liittyi myös poliittista intoa kiillottaa Oslon julkikuvaa siivoamalla kaikki vanhat vaunut pois. Hiihtokisatkin oli tulossa ja silleen.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Ja tämäkään ei ole ongelma, koska maailmasta löytyy kyllä rahaa, joka vain odottaa sille koron maksajaa. Pääomainvestoija voi hankkia ja leasata ne junat. Toki se vähän nostaa hintaa, koska se investoija haluaa rahalleen tuoton. Mutta kyseessä on aika pieniriskinen investointi, joten erityisen kallista rahaa se ei olisi.


Aivan. Näinhän tämä toimii Keski-Euroopassa, kun on avoimet markkinat. Meillä ei ole. Ja kun VR-Yhtymällä on monopoli, eikä se halua ajaa, niin ei siinä ratkaise se, onko liisaajia tarjolla vai ei.




> Sinuahan se tässä on tuntunut kovasti kiinnostavan.


No joo, ihan niin. Minä nyt vain satun tietämään, että tunneliturvallisuus maksaa. Varmaankin tiedän sen, koska olen kiinnostuut asiasta. Sinä vaan et suostu sitä asiaa näemmä uskomaan, vaan väität, että halvemalla saa junan, joka ei täytä tunnelivaatimuksia. Ehkä Lentoradan suunnittelijoiden ongelma onkin, että he eivät tiedä, mitä suomalaisesta junakalustosta pitäisi purkaa pois, jotta niillä voisi ajaa 35 km:n pituisessa tunnelissa. Minulla on heille hyvä ehdotus: matkustajat.  :Very Happy: 

Antero

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Ja kun VR-Yhtymällä on monopoli, eikä se halua ajaa, niin ei siinä ratkaise se, onko liisaajia tarjolla vai ei.


VR:kin voi halutessaan liisata itselleen kalustoa, jos haluaa. Vuokraahan se Junakalusto Oy:nkin junia. Yhtä hyvin voidaan Tampereelle perustaa kalustoyhtiö ulkomaisen pääomasijoittajan avulla tai vaikka hoitaa vuokraus junan valmistajalta. Mutta jos puhutaan VR:n haluttomuudesta, niin sittenhän ei enää puhuta siitä, kuinka iso kynnys se kaluston hankkiminen on. Onko se kaluston hankkiminen nyt siis iso kynnys vai eikö ole? Onko nyt kysymys siitä, että pitäisi ajaa vanhoilla junilla, koska se olisi jotenkin helpompaa, vai onko nyt kysymys taas vain VR:n haluttomuudesta? Voidaanko tämän perusteella jo siis todeta, ettei olekaan mitään syytä roudata vanhoja Sm1-junia Tampereelle?

Vähäisin ongelma liikenteen aloittamisessa on se, etteikö olisi varaa investoida juniin. Ja nimenomaan kunnon juniin. Kunnon junien hinta on vain isompi käyttökustannus, itse investointi on helppo muuttaa vain rahan aikakustannukseksi. Se ei toimi infrainvestointiin, jota ei voi jälleenmyydä, mutta toimii varsin hyvin yleispätevään kalustoon.

Eikä muutenkaan anna oikeaa viestiä, jos liikenne aloitetaan vanhalla kalustolla siksi, että ollaan epävarmoja liikenteen jatkumisesta. Nyt puhutaan ihmisten arkirutiinien merkittävästä muuttamisesta, mikä on ihan tarpeeksi vaikeaa ilman ristiriitaisia viestejäkin.

----------


## tlajunen

> Lisäksi Rekolan pohjoispuolella voidaan käyttää korkeampia huippunopeuksia kuin 120 km/h mikäli kalusto siihen kykenee.


Tähän tarkennuksena, että tällä hetkellä ei voida käyttää, koska kaupunkiraiteiden nopeusrajoitus on koko matkaltaan korkeintaan 120 km/h. Eri asia sitten on, mitä keinoja raiteiden nopeudennosto vaatii, ja mitä se maksaa.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Sinuahan se tässä on tuntunut kovasti kiinnostavan. Toki nykyään Euroopan lähiliikenneradoilla tunneleita ja katettuja asemia niin suuressa osassa isommista Saksan kaupungeista, että eiköhän Stadlerin Sm5 kalusto ole perusratkaisuiltaan ihan tunnelikelpoista, lisähintaa maksamalla voi sitten saada tunnelikelvotontakin kalustoa jos sellaista haluaa ostaa.


Ja mustammehan että Stadler on sveitsiläinen junavalmistaja ja Sveitsissähän ei ole lainaan tunneleita vai mitä?  :Laughing:

----------


## Antero Alku

> Ja mustammehan että Stadler on sveitsiläinen junavalmistaja ja Sveitsissähän ei ole lainaan tunneleita vai mitä?


Niin. Ja kun Sveitsissä on talvikin, niin varmaan he myyvät saudeillekin kaiken talvivarusteltuna.




> Onko se kaluston hankkiminen nyt siis iso kynnys vai eikö ole? Onko nyt kysymys siitä, että pitäisi ajaa vanhoilla junilla, koska se olisi jotenkin helpompaa, vai onko nyt kysymys taas vain VR:n haluttomuudesta? Voidaanko tämän perusteella jo siis todeta, ettei olekaan mitään syytä roudata vanhoja Sm1-junia Tampereelle?


Onhan iso kynnys hankkia uusia junia verrattuna siihen, että käytetään junia, jotka ovat 2 tunnin ajon päässä Tampereelta.

Kaikkein yksinkertaisinta olisi, että Tampereen seudun joukkoliikenneviranomaisella olisi oikeus järjestää ja tilata junaliikennettä ja VR-Yhtymällä olisi monopolisopimukseen kuuluva velvollisuus myydä junaliikennepalveluita ja vielä kohtuulliseen hintaan. Nyt olaan kuitenkin täysin päinvastaisessa tilanteessa. Tampereen viranomaisella ei ole järjestämis- eikä tilausoikeutta, VR-Yhtymän monopoli estää viranomaista järjestämästä itse tai ketään muutakaan järjestämästä liikennettä, VR-Yhtymä ei halua liikennettä, ja se hävittää liikenteen tarpeeseen tarjolla olevan kaluston eikä tilaa uutta.

Vanhoilla junilla ajaminen ei ole itsetarkoitus, se on vaan yksinkertaisempaa, helpompaa, joustavampaa ja halvempaa. Ei ole kyse siitä, onko liikenne pysyvää vai väliaikaista, vaan myös siitä, että kuntienkin resurssit ovat rajalliset ja kyky sitoutua 40 vuoden taloudelliseen sopimukseen on heikko.

Myös pääomasijoittajan kannalta, on sitten kyse ulkomaisesta tai kotimaisesta pääomasta, tilanne on huono. On aivan sama, sitoutuuko kunta pankilta otettavaan lainaan vai sijoittajan leasingsopimukseen. Sijoittajan näkökulmasta on epävarmaa liiketoimintaa investoida 40 vuoden ajaksi markkinoihin, joilla on yksi asiakas (Suomessa käytössä olevaa junaa ei ole yhtä helppo siirtää toiseen maahan kuin Keski-Euroopan maiden kesken) eikä minkäänlaista sijoitushistoriallista tietoa sijoitustoiminnan tuottavuudesta. Erityisesti tilanteessa, jossa ainoa historia on sijoituksen kannalta negatiivista: poliitikot, jotka säätävät lakeja ja päättävät junaliikenteeseen liittyvistä strategioista, ovat tukeneet monopolia ja junaliikenteen supistamista, rahoittaneet infraa ja sen ylläpitoa heikosti tai taitamattomasti jne.

Tämä on yhdenlainen munan ja kanan ongelma. Sellaiset on yleensä helpompi ratkaista, jos ne ovat pieniä. Olemassa olevien junien käyttö on pienenpi asia kuin hankkia uusia.

Sitten on myös käytännöllinen näkökulma. Kun kysyntä on kasvava, on helppo ottaa ensin käyttöön pari junaa ja sitten lisää kysynnän kasvaessa. Uutta kalustoa ei voi hankkia samalla tavalla pari ensin ja sitten vähän ajan päästä taas pari lisää. Toisaalta ei ole kovin järkevää tilata useita junia olemaan jouten odottamassa tarpeen kasvua.

Antero

----------


## Compact

> LiVi:n byrokratia hyväksyä uusia operaattoreita on osoittautunut käytännössä kestämättömäksi.


Byrokraatti taitaa kuitenkin olla nimeltään Trafi?

----------


## Ville O. Turunen

> Ja tämäkään ei ole ongelma, koska maailmasta löytyy kyllä rahaa, joka vain odottaa sille koron maksajaa. Pääomainvestoija voi hankkia ja leasata ne junat. Toki se vähän nostaa hintaa, koska se investoija haluaa rahalleen tuoton. Mutta kyseessä on aika pieniriskinen investointi, joten erityisen kallista rahaa se ei olisi.


Periaatteessa juuri näin, mutta ongelmaksi taitaa tulla toimivien jälkimarkkinoiden puute. Meikäläinen kalusto noudattaa muuten eurooppalaisia standardeja paitsi raideleveyden osalta. Tämäntapaisen käytetyn kaluston kysyntä on vähäistä, tietysti myös tarjontakin, joten on epätodennäköistä, että mikään yksityinen taho olisi valmis junia liisaamaan kilpailukykyiseen hintaan. Eli investoijalle jäisi tosiasiassa melko iso riski, että kalusto jää liisausajan jälkeen käsiin vailla tuottavaa käyttöä.

Jos me haluamme avata markkinoita, valtion melkein pitäisi perustaa oma kalustoyhtiö, joka sitten liisaisi junia. Jos tällainen yhtiö olisi olemassa, sillä voisi olla etuosto-oikeus vr:n poistettavaan kalustoon. Milloin vr poistaisi kalustoa, yhtiö voisi selvittää, löytyykö mitään tahoa, joka tuota kalustoa vielä voisi käyttää, sellaisenaan, peruskorjattuna vaiko modernisoituna.

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Jos me haluamme avata markkinoita, valtion melkein pitäisi perustaa oma kalustoyhtiö, joka sitten liisaisi junia. Jos tällainen yhtiö olisi olemassa, sillä voisi olla etuosto-oikeus vr:n poistettavaan kalustoon. Milloin vr poistaisi kalustoa, yhtiö voisi selvittää, löytyykö mitään tahoa, joka tuota kalustoa vielä voisi käyttää, sellaisenaan, peruskorjattuna vaiko modernisoituna.


Sopii tietysti kysyä onko junien omistaminen VR:n core competence (anteeksi taas bisnesslangi, mutta en osaa sanoa tätä sujuvasti suomeksi). Omistajaohjaus voisi määrätä VR:n luovuttamaan kaiken kalustonsa kalustoyhtiölle ja vuokraamaan takaisin sieltä. Näin saataisiin VR:n toiminnasta vähemmän pääomavaltaista sekä lisää tehoa kaluston käyttöön. Ja kalustoyhtiö tietysti vuokraisi kalustoaan kenelle tahansa halukkaalle operaattorille.

Tämä voisi olla järkevä veto myös siltä kannalta, että suuren omaisuusmassan päällä istuminen ei kannusta operatiiviseen tehokkuuteen läheskään niin hyvin kuin hallittu kädestä suuhun eläminen, josta on vain hyötyä bisneksen kannalta - varsinkin KUN kilpailu avataan (minkä soisi tapahtuvan mahdollisimman pian).

----------


## hmikko

Jaahas, ABC Nyheterin mukaan Oslon vaunut ovatkin menossa romutettaviksi. Ostajaa ei löytynyt ja kalustossa on ilmeisesti tuntuvia luotettavuusongelmia. Lehti käyttää tilanteesta sanaa skandaali. Tuohon verrattuna Sm1-yksiköiden n. 45 vuoden palvelusaika olisi ihan kohtuullinen.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> -- core competence (anteeksi taas bisnesslangi, mutta en osaa sanoa tätä sujuvasti suomeksi) --


Ydinosaaminen. Terv. Finnish Business Communication student.

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 15:00 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 14:54 ----------




> Jos me haluamme avata markkinoita, valtion melkein pitäisi perustaa oma kalustoyhtiö, joka sitten liisaisi junia.


On mielestäni heitetty myös mahdollisuus, että Junakalusto Oy olisi se. Turku ja Tampere voisivat hyvin liittyä osakkaiksi. Pienempien kuntien ei välttämättä ole edes tarpeen liittyä osakkaiksi. Olisiko siitä mitään edes hyötyä, että valtio olisi tässä osakkaana, kun sen sijaan kuntien kautta se olisi asiakasomisteinen (eli voisiko VR:n potkia ulos)?

----------


## Antero Alku

> On mielestäni heitetty myös mahdollisuus, että Junakalusto Oy olisi se. Turku ja Tampere voisivat hyvin liittyä osakkaiksi. Pienempien kuntien ei välttämättä ole edes tarpeen liittyä osakkaiksi. Olisiko siitä mitään edes hyötyä, että valtio olisi tässä osakkaana, kun sen sijaan kuntien kautta se olisi asiakasomisteinen (eli voisiko VR:n potkia ulos)?


Edellisen liikenneministerin asettama kilpailutustyöryhmä päätyi myös kalustoyhtiön kannalle ja taisi toivoa Junakalusto Oy:stä kansallista yhtiötä. Mihin Junakalusto Oy:stä vastattiin, ettei kiinnosta. Voi nimittäin yhtä hyvin kuin VR-Yhtymän tehtävästä kysyä, onko kalustoon investoiminen kuntien ydintoimintaa, etenkään muiden kuntien hyväksi. No, nythän Helsingin kaupunki on investoimassa jotain puolitoista sataa milliä Espoon kaupungin tarpeisiin. Kun Espoolla ei taida olla sitäkään rahaa metronsa tekemiseen, mikä minusta helsinkiläisenä veronmaksajana ei ole oikein mukavaa. Joka tapauksessa, Helsinki yksin toimii seudullisena Metrokalusto Oy:nä.

Minusta voisi olla nykyoloissa sopivampaa, että kansallisen kalustoyhtiön perustaisivat ja rahoittaisivat valtio yhdessä yksityisten kanssa. Kotimaisista rahoittajista mukana voisivat olla eläkeyhtiöt, jotka etsivät matalan riskin pitkäaikaisia sijoituskohteita. Valtio mukana siksi, että sillä on valta päättää liikennepolitiikasta. Kun se on mukana kalustoyhtiössä, sillä olisi vähän omaakin vastuuta siinä, miten ailahtelevaisesti se liikennepolitiikkaa linjaa. Ja voisi sen osakkuuden kautta tulla myös tietoa ja osaamista raideliikenteestä. Ettei tarvi aina kysyä VR-Yhtymästä ja sitten pakosta uskoa kaikki, mitä sieltä sanotaan, kun ei muutakaan voi.

Antero

----------


## PNu

> Vanheneva kalusto on yksinkertaisesti väärä väite. Lakkautukset aloitettiin 1964 juuri silloin, kun Dm7 - kalusto oli saatu kokonaisuudessaan käyttöön. Kalusto oli käyttökelpoista pitkälle 1980-luvulle. 1980-luvun lakkautukset toki liittyvät Dm7-kaluston vanhenemiseen.


Tarkennetaan sen verran, että 1962 on viimeinen vuosi, kun Lättähattuja rakennettiin sarjavalmistuksen luonteisesti. Vuoden 1963 puolella valmistui enää 1 vetovaunu ja 6 liitevaunua. Jälkimmäisistäkin 4 oli postiliitevaunuja. Lättähattujen ajosuorite putosi vasta 1967 olennaisesti huippuvuoteen 1964 verrattuna. Lakkautusten vastapainoksihan muutettiin entistä pidempiä veturijunia Lättähatuilla ajettaviksi, joten ajosuorite seurasi lakkautuksia vasta viiveellä.

Lättähattujen käyttökelpoisuus ei johtunut niinkään tämän kaluston hyvyydestä vaan AY-politiikasta, joka esti muiden junatyyppien liikennöinnin kevyellä miehityksellä. Oikeastaan Lättähatuilla oli todellisia etuja muihin junatyyppeihin verrattuna vain A-radoilla (kiskopaino enintään 33 kg/m), joissa raskaammilla junilla jouduttiin antamaan ajonopeudesta periksi tai aivan pieniä matkustajamääriä kuljetettaessa. Kaikki muu liikenne olisi hoitunut tehokkaammin veturijunilla tai raskaammilla moottorivaunuilla, jotka olivat suorituskykyisempiä, turvallisempia ja matkustusmukavuudeltaan korkeatasoisempia. Sellaisia A-ratojakaan ei ollut 70-luvulle tultaessa enää montaa, joissa henkilöliikennettä voitaisiin pitää mielekkäänä.

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

Tarkennuksesi ei muuta perusasetelmaa; paikallisjunaliikenteeseen olisi ollut Dm7 - kalustoa joka säilyi käyttökelpoisena 1980-luvulle asti.

On eri asia, että järkevämmällä politiikalla olisi yksinkertaisesti hankittu isompi määrä Sm1/2 - kalustoa tai vastaavia dieselmoottorijunia ja käytetty tätä kalustoa 
laajemmalla alueella paikallisjunaliikenteeseen. 

En tietystikään tarkoita, että paikallisjunaliikenteen toteutunutta älykkäämpi kehittämispolku ei olisi edellyttänyt investointeja.
Tarvittavat investoinnit tuskin kuitenkaan olisivat olleet suurempia kuin ne investoinnit, joita yksityisautoliikenteen edistämiseksi vastaavilla seuduilla tehtiin.
Lisäksi suurten ja keskisuurten kaupunkien paikallisliikenne olisi todennäköisesti järkevästi toteutettuna kattanut lisääntyneillä lipputuloilla lisämenonsa.

----------


## PNu

> Tarkennuksesi ei muuta perusasetelmaa; paikallisjunaliikenteeseen olisi ollut Dm7 - kalustoa joka säilyi käyttökelpoisena 1980-luvulle asti.


Ehkä teknisesti käyttökelpoisena mutta Lättähattujen houkuttelevuus yleisön keskuudessa on toinen juttu. Käytettiin Lättähattuja paljon Helsingin paikallisliikenteessäkin mutta silti tämäkin liikenne taantui sähköjunien tuloon asti, vaikka väestöä pääkaupunkiseudulle tuli koko ajan lisää. Ainoastaan harvat Helsingin ja Riihimäen välillä ajetut nopeat ruuhkapaikallisjunat (osapuilleen nykyisten R-junien pysähdyksillä) sekä osittain paikallisliikenteenkin tarpeita palvelleet Keravalla ja Hyvinkäällä pysähtyneet pikajunat vetivät 60-luvullakin väkeä. 




> Tarvittavat investoinnit tuskin kuitenkaan olisivat olleet suurempia kuin ne investoinnit, joita yksityisautoliikenteen edistämiseksi vastaavilla seuduilla tehtiin.


Silloisia päätöksiä kritisoitaessa pitäisi asettua tuon ajan ihmisten asemaan. Monelle 1900-luvun alkupuolella syntyneelle auton omistaminen oli asia, johon tavallisella kansalaisella ei uskottu olevan koskaan mahdollisuuksia. Kun ajat muuttuivat 60-luvulle tultaessa niin tottakai autokuume valtasi kansan. Sitä tuskin oli mahdollista estää, jos lähdemme siitä, että totalitaristisissa yhteiskunnissa käytettävät keinot ovat poislaskettuja.

----------


## SD202

> Silloisia päätöksiä kritisoitaessa pitäisi asettua tuon ajan ihmisten asemaan. Monelle 1900-luvun alkupuolella syntyneelle auton omistaminen oli asia, johon tavallisella kansalaisella ei uskottu olevan koskaan mahdollisuuksia. Kun ajat muuttuivat 60-luvulle tultaessa niin tottakai autokuume valtasi kansan. Sitä tuskin oli mahdollista estää, jos lähdemme siitä, että totalitaristisissa yhteiskunnissa käytettävät keinot ovat poislaskettuja.


Ei kai totalitaristissakaan yhteiskunnissa säästytty autokuumeelta? Eikös eräässä keskieurooppalaisessa, "demokraattisessa" tasavallassa ollut jokaisen työn sankarin unelma saada Tärpätti-Mersu eikun siis Trabant? Tuota kaksitahtista ihmettä saikin sitten jonottaa monta vuotta, kun autotehtaan tuotantotavoitteet olvat (tarkoituksellisesti?) mitoitettu hieman alakanttiin. Puoluepamput saivatkin sitten tasa-arvon mukaisesti käyttöönsä mm. Volvoja.  :Wink: 

No mutta joo, ehkä Lättähatun eli Dm7:n huippunopeus 95 km/h ei tehnyt siitä muutenkaan nopeudeltaan kilpailukykyistä vaihtoehtoa autoon nähden: Eikös Suomessa otettu käyttöön maanteiden nopeusrajoitukset vasta 1970-luvulla, jos oikein muistan? Tosin eipä muissakaan Keski-Euroopan maissa tainnut olla mitään rataraketteja ajelemassa sähköistämättömillä paikallisradoilla. Saksalaisen "Dm5:n" eli BR798:n huippunopeus oli 90 km/h - lisäksi kaksiakselisuus taisi tuoda radan epätasaisuudet jopa paremmin esiin kuin kotoisessa Sm1:ssämme.  :Very Happy: 
Mainittakoon muuten, että viimeiset BR798:t taisivat poistua liikenteestä vasta 1990-luvun lopulla - kiskobussien valmistusvuodet olivat kuitenkin vuodesta 1955 eteenpäin eli ovat samanikäisiä kuin Lättähattumme.

----------


## Mikle

> Silloisia päätöksiä kritisoitaessa pitäisi asettua tuon ajan ihmisten asemaan.


Nimenomaan tästä on kyse suomalaisten autohankinnoissa. 1960-luvulla, mutta osin myös 1970-luvulla henkilöauto ei todellakaan ollut jokamiehen hankinta. Monen haave se kuitenkin oli ja pikkuhiljaa yhä useampi sen hankinnan pystyi itselleen ponnistelemaan. Erinäisistä syistä johtuen hankinta oli suhteessa vielä kalliimpi paukku kuin nykyään. Julkisten kulkupelien, kuten näiden paikallisjunien käyttö oli monelle pakon sanelema juttu. Kun auto oli saatu viimein hankittua niin sillä kuljettiin kaikkialle eikä kovin helposti enää lähdetty kärvistelemään julkisen liikenteen palveluihin.  

Nykyään tilanne on toinen jos ajatellaan näitä paikallisjunahaaveita. Nykyään vähänkin maaseudulla (suhteellisen laaja käsite, myönnän) asuva ja näitä kaavailtuja paikkuja potentiaalisesti käyttävä asukas omistaa tai ainakin käyttää myös henkilöautoa. Eli junayhteyttä ei enää käytettäisi niinkään pakon sanelemana juttuna vaan siksi, että se mahdollsesti on vaivattomampi ja mukavampi kuin koko matkan suorittaminen alusta loppuun sillä autolla. Talvikauden "mukavuudet" sivuteillä yhdistettynä parkkipaikan hakuun siellä perillä "maalikylässä" ym. Poikkeuksia toki aina on, mutta mun nähdäkseni enää hyvin harva potentiaalinen paikun asiakas olisi maaseudulla  niitä junien /bussien pakkokäyttäjiä. Tämä siis on mutua, myönnän senkin. Mutta perustuu osittain muutaman mainitunlaisella seudulla asuvan henkilön kommentteihin asiasta.

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 21:48 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 21:40 ----------




> Puoluepamput saivatkin sitten tasa-arvon mukaisesti käyttöönsä mm. Volvoja.


Ja erään DDR-Volvoilijan kollega Neuvostoliitossa oli tunnetusti perso jenkkiautoille  :Very Happy:  Brezhnevhän sai Nixonilta lahjaksi täysikokoisen Lincoln Continentalin ja oli hänellä muitakin länsiautoja. On varmaan toi Lincoln ollut aika perverssi näky työnsankareiden hiellä tienaamien Tsigulien joukossa :Smile:

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Ehkä teknisesti käyttökelpoisena mutta Lättähattujen houkuttelevuus yleisön keskuudessa on toinen juttu. Käytettiin Lättähattuja paljon Helsingin paikallisliikenteessäkin mutta silti tämäkin liikenne taantui sähköjunien tuloon asti, vaikka väestöä pääkaupunkiseudulle tuli koko ajan lisää. Ainoastaan harvat Helsingin ja Riihimäen välillä ajetut nopeat ruuhkapaikallisjunat (osapuilleen nykyisten R-junien pysähdyksillä) sekä osittain paikallisliikenteenkin tarpeita palvelleet Keravalla ja Hyvinkäällä pysähtyneet pikajunat vetivät 60-luvullakin väkeä.


Näin on, tai voisiko sanoa että rautateiden sähköistys ja myös metron rakentaminen aloitettiin liian myöhään. Sen takia ehti varttua kokonainen sukupolvi, myös Helsingin seudulla asuvia, jotka "eivät olleet koskaan matkustaneet junalla".

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 9:27 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 9:25 ----------




> No mutta joo, ehkä Lättähatun eli Dm7:n huippunopeus 95 km/h ei tehnyt siitä muutenkaan nopeudeltaan kilpailukykyistä vaihtoehtoa autoon nähden: Eikös Suomessa otettu käyttöön maanteiden nopeusrajoitukset vasta 1970-luvulla, jos oikein muistan? Tosin eipä muissakaan Keski-Euroopan maissa tainnut olla mitään rataraketteja ajelemassa sähköistämättömillä paikallisradoilla. Saksalaisen "Dm5:n" eli BR798:n huippunopeus oli 90 km/h - lisäksi kaksiakselisuus taisi tuoda radan epätasaisuudet jopa paremmin esiin kuin kotoisessa Sm1:ssämme.


Saksassa oli myös muunlaista, raskaampaa paikallisjunakalustoa kuin vain kiskobussit. Lisäksi rautatiepaikallisliikenne oli väkirikkaamassa Saksassa muutenkin kannattavampaa kuin harvaan asutussa Suomessa. 

t. Rainer

----------


## Antero Alku

> No mutta joo, ehkä Lättähatun eli Dm7:n huippunopeus 95 km/h ei tehnyt siitä muutenkaan nopeudeltaan kilpailukykyistä vaihtoehtoa autoon nähden: Eikös Suomessa otettu käyttöön maanteiden nopeusrajoitukset vasta 1970-luvulla, jos oikein muistan?


Kun olen itse elänyt ja liikkunut maanteillä 1970-luvun alusta lähtien, niin en mene kehumaan maantieliikenteen nopeutta silloiseen junaliikenteen nopeuteen nähden. Parhaimmat henkilöautot pystyivät jatkuvaan yli 100 km/h nopeuteen, mutta ei maanteillä sellaisia nopeuksia ajettu. Ei Kuplavolkkareilla tai Datsun 100A:lla juuri yli sataa päästelty. Kun nopeusrajoitukset tulivat, ne karsivat satunnaisten kaahareiden nopeuksia  jos karsivat. Suurimmalle osalle autoilijoista nopeusrajoituksilla ei ollut suurta merkitystä. Ei myöskään suurelle osalle tieverkosta, jota tuli kierrettyä ahkerasti ympäri Suomen valokuvausmatkoilla.

Dm7:n 95 km/h huippunopeus, samoin kuin Sm12 -junien 120 km/h oli varsin hyvä nopeus tuohon aikaan. Pikajunanvetureina olivat tuolloin Dr12 (120 km/h) ja Dr13 (140 km/h) ja moottorijunina Dm89 (140 km/h). Sähköistyksen laajentuessa pikajuniin tulivat Sr1:t, joiden piti kyetä jopa 160 km/h nopeuteen, mutta rata ja vaunusto eivät kuitenkaan olleet tuolla tasolla. Eikä itse asiassa Sr1:n ajokäyttäytyminenkään. Ja näiden nopeuksien merkitystä kuvaa minusta hyvin se, että viikottainen HkiTpe -junamatkustamiseni 19751980 kesti yleensä 2:15 h. Autolla pääsin suunnilleen ajassa 2:30. Muistelen, että jo tuolloin oli kulussa myös usein pysähtyvä Sm12 -vuoro Tampereelle, jonka ajoaika oli suunnilleen 2:15 myöskin. Siis 120 km/h huipppunopeudella.

Antero

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Kun olen itse elänyt ja liikkunut maanteillä 1970-luvun alusta lähtien, niin en mene kehumaan maantieliikenteen nopeutta silloiseen junaliikenteen nopeuteen nähden. Parhaimmat henkilöautot pystyivät jatkuvaan yli 100 km/h nopeuteen, mutta ei maanteillä sellaisia nopeuksia ajettu. Ei Kuplavolkkareilla tai Datsun 100A:lla juuri yli sataa päästelty. Kun nopeusrajoitukset tulivat, ne karsivat satunnaisten kaahareiden nopeuksia  jos karsivat. Suurimmalle osalle autoilijoista nopeusrajoituksilla ei ollut suurta merkitystä. Ei myöskään suurelle osalle tieverkosta, jota tuli kierrettyä ahkerasti ympäri Suomen valokuvausmatkoilla.


Kuplafolkkarit ja Datsun100:set kuuluivat jo 70-luvulla auttamattomasti perheiden kakkosauto- tai nuorisoautojen kategoriaan. Tyypillinen perheauto kuten  Saab 99 tai Volvo (myös vanha Amazon) tai Ford Taunus tai Opel Ascona kulki 150-160 km/h, "GT" tai "injection" -versiot 170 ja risat. Muistan mökkimatkat ennen energiakriisiä kun moottoriteillä varsinkin päästeltiin sen verran kuin vehkeestä lähti. Energiakriisi 1973 alkaen tietenkin hillitsi menoja. 




> Ja näiden nopeuksien merkitystä kuvaa minusta hyvin se, että viikottainen HkiTpe -junamatkustamiseni 19751980 kesti yleensä 2:15 h. Autolla pääsin suunnilleen ajassa 2:30. Muistelen, että jo tuolloin oli kulussa myös usein pysähtyvä Sm12 -vuoro Tampereelle, jonka ajoaika oli suunnilleen 2:15 myöskin. Siis 120 km/h huipppunopeudella.


Opiskelijalle juna oli tietenkin itestäänselvä valinta jos yhteys toimi, mutta jos piti kulkea maan poikki kuten esim Lappeenranta-Turku niin odotusaikojen takia auto oli ainoa mahdollinen. 

Liikematkoja työnantajan laskuun junalla tehtiin ennen intercity-aikakautta käytännössä vain reitillä Hki-Tampere. Jos oli määränpää Pori- Mikkeli-Lappeenranta -ympyrällä tai kauempana niin mentiin enimmäkseen lentokoneella.

t. Rainer

----------


## PNu

> Dm7:n 95 km/h huippunopeus, samoin kuin Sm12 -junien 120 km/h oli varsin hyvä nopeus tuohon aikaan.


Dm7:n huippunopeus oli paikallisjunalle täysin riittävä mutta kiihtyvyys ei ollut. Dm7 + liitevaunu vaati jo kiihdytykseen 0-80 km/h tyhjänä ja tasamaalla noin 3,5 min. Kuormattuna tai ylämäessä kului tietysti enemmän aikaa. Lisäksi Lättähatuissa koneisto oli arka ylikuumenemaan suurella teholla ajettaessa ja mekaanisen voimansiirron vuoksi saattoi useammalla vetovaunulla ajettaessa syntyä tilanne, jossa vetopyörien halkaisijat erosivat niin paljon toisistaan, ettei joku moottorivaunuista vetänyt ollenkaan vaan kulki mukana ylimääräisenä kuormana. Siten Lätän todellinen suorituskyky saattoi jäädä vielä paljon koeajolla saavutetusta tuloksesta.

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Opiskelijalle juna oli tietenkin itestäänselvä valinta jos yhteys toimi, mutta jos piti kulkea maan poikki kuten esim Lappeenranta-Turku niin odotusaikojen takia auto oli ainoa mahdollinen.


Tuota noin... Kyllä ainakin minun opiskeluaikoinani 90-luvulla ne joilla oli pitkä ja hankala matka kotiin kävivät siellä monesti vain loma-aikoina. Ei todellakaan voi sanoa, että auto olisi ollut ainoa vaihtoehto. Toinen vaihtoehto oli jättää matkustamatta. Ei keskiverto-opiskelijalla ollut varaa autoon 90-luvulla. En usko että 70-luvullakaan.

Väittäisin että kyllä junalla on kuljettu kautta aikain myös maan poikki.




> Liikematkoja työnantajan laskuun junalla tehtiin ennen intercity-aikakautta käytännössä vain reitillä Hki-Tampere. Jos oli määränpää Pori- Mikkeli-Lappeenranta -ympyrällä tai kauempana niin mentiin enimmäkseen lentokoneella.


Oho. Taitaa päteä aika pieneen populaatioon helsinkiläisiä johtotason ihmisiä. Täytyy ensinnäkin muistaa, että ennen sähköpostia jne. organisaatiot toimivat tyypillisesti paljon nykyistä enemmän paikallisyksiköinä, joiden ei tarvinnut pitää yhtä tiiviisti yhteyksiä ulkopuolelle kuin nykyään. Vai sanoisinko ei tarvinnut kun ei pystynyt. Työmatkustaminen ei koskettanut niin laajoja työntekijäjoukkoja kuin nykyään - vai pitäisikö tässäkin sanoa lähimenneisyydessä, kun tuntuu että työmatkustus on taas vähenemään päin etäteknologioiden kehittyessä. Eikä lentoliikenteen volyymi ollut sama kuin nykyään silloisilla tumppiyseillä, Caravelleilla ja Convaireilla. Väitän kyllä että Suomessa (poislukien Helsingin seutu, josta en osaa sanoa suoraan mitään) on työmatkoja tehty aina junalla runsaasti. Helsingistä lähtevä iso pomo on tietty saattanut lennähtää johonkin maan kolkkaan pikakäynnille, mutta eihän tuo ole volyymeissä ajatellen läheskään koko työmatkustuksen kuva. Ei edes siinä mielessä, että näppituntumalla työmatkoja tehdään paljon enemmän sisäänpäin Helsinkiin kuin sieltä ulospäin.

Sivuhuomiona mainittakoon että maan liikenneverkkojen Helsinki-keskeisyys on iso ongelma. Joitakin vuosia sitten havahduin siihen, että toisinaan tamperelaisten ja oululaisten on helpompi tavata Helsingissä, kun sinne on alle pari tuntia kestävä yhteys molemmista paikoista. Tämähän on järjetöntä sikäli, että matka Tampere-Oulu (tai päinvastoin) ei ole mitenkään liian pitkä edestakaiseksi päivämatkaksi junallakaan, ei varsinkaan jos saataisiin kaksoisraide Pohjanmaalle ja nopeutta vähän nostettua. Mutta kun VR ei yritäkään tarjota kunnollisia yhteyksiä tälle yhteysvälille, jossa se on kuitenkin periaatteessa kilpailukykyinen, toisin kuin Oulu-Helsinki -välillä. 2000-luvun alussa oli pari vuotta kohtuullinen aikataulu, jonka VR itse romutti vaihtamalla aamun nopean Pendolinon hitaaseen IC:hen ja myöhästyttämällä lähtöaikaa tunnilla niin että perille tullaan puolitoista tuntia alkuperäistä myöhemmin - liian myöhään jotta ennen paluujunaa ehtisi hoitaa palaverit alta pois. En ymmärrä tällaista idioottimaisuutta ettei edes yritetä luoda toimivia matkaketjuja ja aikatauluja, ja jos sattumalta sellainen syntyy, sitä ei markkinoida lainkaan ja parin vuoden sisään tuhotaan se pois.

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

> Ehkä teknisesti käyttökelpoisena mutta Lättähattujen houkuttelevuus yleisön keskuudessa on toinen juttu. Käytettiin Lättähattuja paljon Helsingin paikallisliikenteessäkin mutta silti tämäkin liikenne taantui sähköjunien tuloon asti, vaikka väestöä pääkaupunkiseudulle tuli koko ajan lisää.


Lättähattujen matkustusmukavuus nyt kuitenkin on ihan itse havainnoituna ollut parempi kuin ko. ajan bussien. 

Paikallisliikenteen suhteen oma kysymyksensä on, minne lähiörakentaminen ohjautui esimerkiksi 1960-luvulla. Käsittääkseni lähiörakentamista ohjattiin radan varteen vasta kun paikallisjunaliikennettä kehitettiin.
Helsingin, Espoon ja Vantaan 1960-luvun lähiörakentamisesta varsin suuri osa on kokonaan paikallisjunan vaikutusalueen ulkopuolella. Pääradan varren suuret lähiöt rakennettiin vasta 1970-80-luvulla, Martinlaakson rata vasta 1975. Rantaradan varressa maankäyttö on kehittynyt asialliseksi vasta 1990-2000-luvuilla.




> Silloisia päätöksiä kritisoitaessa pitäisi asettua tuon ajan ihmisten asemaan.


Ehkä tätä olisi ollut syytä vaatia ajan poliitikoiltakin. Esimerkiksi autoistumistasossa 100 autoa / 1000 asukasta ei voida todellakaan puhua siitä, että merkittävällä osalla ihmisistä olisi ollut mahdollisuus käyttää autoa.
Totalitarismiin viittaaminen on tässä yhteydessä kovin lapsellista, kun nimenomaan aikalaismateriaalissa protestoidaan joukkoliikenteen heikennyksiä ja vaaditaan parannuksia tai ainakin entisen tason säilytystä. 

Saatavilla olevaa tietoa tulkittiin väärin. Olen tutkinut tarkemmin esimerkiksi Turun raitioteiden lakkautusta, jossa nähdäkseni yksi taustavirhe oli tulkintavirhe. Joukkoliikenteen matkamäärät vähenivät Turussa 1950-luvun lopulla ja 1960-luvun alussa, koska kerrostaloja rakennettiin keskustaan kävelymatkan päähän työpaikoista. Keskimääräinen matka työpaikalle lyheni, kun ihmiset muuttivat esimerkiksi rintamamiestalojen vuokrahuoneista keskustan kerrostaloihin. Ilmiö näkyy selvästi tilastosta. Tätä ilmiötä ei osattu tulkita oikein, vaan vähenemän tulkittiin johtuvan autojen määrän kasvusta. Tämä taas johtui siitä, kun tulevaisuudenkuva oli monilla päättäjillä muotoa Suomi tulevaisuudessa = USA, Ruotsi = Suomi -> 10 v kohti USA:ta.

Olen itse käynyt läpi lähdemateriaalia 1950-70-luvuilta. Kyse ei ollut tietämättömyydestä vaan vääristä poliittisista valinnoista. Esimerkiksi ympäristökysymykset tulevat kyllä aikalaisaineistossa esille, mutta niille eivät kaikki osanneet antaa oikeaa painoarvoa. Kyse ei ole jälkiviisastelusta, vaan sen toteamisesta, että eräissä maissa ja eräillä seuduilla osattiin tehdä fiksumpia ratkaisuja ja toisissa tyhmempiä. Kyse on samanaikaisista ja periaatteessa saman tiedon puitteissa tehtävissä olleista ratkaisuja.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Tuota noin... Kyllä ainakin minun opiskeluaikoinani 90-luvulla ne joilla oli pitkä ja hankala matka kotiin kävivät siellä monesti vain loma-aikoina. Ei todellakaan voi sanoa, että auto olisi ollut ainoa vaihtoehto. Toinen vaihtoehto oli jättää matkustamatta. Ei keskiverto-opiskelijalla ollut varaa autoon 90-luvulla. En usko että 70-luvullakaan.


Minä opiskelin 80-luvulla ja silloin oli ainakin teekkareista aika monella oma auto, varsinkin opiskelujen loppuvaiheessa. Ei nyt ihan kaikilla mutta ainakin heillä joilla oli tarvetta sellaiseen. Lisäksi samalta paikkakunnalta kotoisin olevat joilla oli auto järjestivät viikonloppuisin kimppakyytejä kotiin kavereille joilla ei ollut. 




> Väitän kyllä että Suomessa (poislukien Helsingin seutu, josta en osaa sanoa suoraan mitään) on työmatkoja tehty aina junalla runsaasti. Helsingistä lähtevä iso pomo on tietty saattanut lennähtää johonkin maan kolkkaan pikakäynnille, mutta eihän tuo ole volyymeissä ajatellen läheskään koko työmatkustuksen kuva. Ei edes siinä mielessä, että näppituntumalla työmatkoja tehdään paljon enemmän sisäänpäin Helsinkiin kuin sieltä ulospäin.


Lentäminen oli suhteellisen halpaa 70-80 luvullakin eikä tarvinnut olla iso johtaja sen takia. Valtionomisteisen Finnairin kotimaan lentolippujen hinnat vahvisti  eduskunta ja normaalihintainen sai maksaa vain 2 kertaa sen mitä ykkösluokan junalippu ilman paikkavarauksia maksoi.  Opiskelija-, lasten tai eläkeläislippu maksoi puolet siitä. Lisäksi oli keskellä viikkoa tai kesäisin tarjouslähtöjä (ettei pikkulentokenttiä tarvittu sulkea käytön vähäisyyden vuoksi). 

Käytänössä maksoi lentäminen viikonloppuisin esim Helsingistä Rovaniemelle tai Ouluun vain pikkasen enemmän kuin junamatka makuuvaunussa. Suomen keskiosista kuten Jyväskylästä josta junamatka kesti 80-luvulla nopeimillaan 4 tuntia tai Kuopiosta (5 tuntia) Helsinkiin eivät todellakaan liikemiehet tai naiset matkustaneet junalla vaan nimenomaan lentäen. 




> Sivuhuomiona mainittakoon että maan liikenneverkkojen Helsinki-keskeisyys on iso ongelma. Joitakin vuosia sitten havahduin siihen, että toisinaan tamperelaisten ja oululaisten on helpompi tavata Helsingissä, kun sinne on alle pari tuntia kestävä yhteys molemmista paikoista.


Liikenneverkoissa ei ole vikaa vaan taitaapi olla Helsingin sijainti maan etelälaidassa joka risoo monia ei-helsinkiläisiä. Tai sitten Suomi voisi olla pienempi pinta-alaltaan  :Very Happy: .

t. Rainer

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 15:27 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 15:08 ----------




> Lättähattujen matkustusmukavuus nyt kuitenkin on ihan itse havainnoituna ollut parempi kuin ko. ajan bussien.


Riippuu vähän mitä vuosikymmentä tarkoittaa. 1950-tai 1940-luvun bussit joita vielä 50-luvulla käytettiin olivat varmasti epämukavemmat kuin lättähatut, mutta ei juuri enää 1960-70-luvun bussit. Muiden kuin suurten kaupunkien liikennelaitosten paikallisbussit olivat  1970-luvulla  tilausajoon soveltuvaa kalustoa joissa oli korkeat ja säädettävät selkänojat ja asiallinen ilmanvaihto jne joita lättähatuissa ei ollut.




> Paikallisliikenteen suhteen oma kysymyksensä on, minne lähiörakentaminen ohjautui esimerkiksi 1960-luvulla. Käsittääkseni lähiörakentamista ohjattiin radan varteen vasta kun paikallisjunaliikennettä kehitettiin.


Rantaradalla oli Haagassa, Pitäjänmäellä, Leppävaarassa, Kauniaisissa ja Kauklahdessa jo kerrostalolähiöitä ennen sähköjunaliikenteen alkamista. Helsingin kaupungin alueen ulkopuolella junan käyttö oli yleisempää kuin Helsingissä johtuen siitä että naapurikunnissa päivittäisten työmatkojen matkustaminen oli junalla halvempaa kuin bussilla. Autoistumisen kasvu ja moottoritien rakentaminen tosin rokotti joukkoliikenteen suosiota ylipäänsä rantaradan suunnalta mutta kielteinen kehitys pysähtyi säännöllisen sähköjunaliikenteen alettua. 




> Saatavilla olevaa tietoa tulkittiin väärin. Olen tutkinut tarkemmin esimerkiksi Turun raitioteiden lakkautusta, jossa nähdäkseni yksi taustavirhe oli tulkintavirhe. Joukkoliikenteen matkamäärät vähenivät Turussa 1950-luvun lopulla ja 1960-luvun alussa, koska kerrostaloja rakennettiin keskustaan kävelymatkan päähän työpaikoista. Keskimääräinen matka työpaikalle lyheni, kun ihmiset muuttivat esimerkiksi rintamamiestalojen vuokrahuoneista keskustan kerrostaloihin. Ilmiö näkyy selvästi tilastosta. Tätä ilmiötä ei osattu tulkita oikein, vaan vähenemän tulkittiin johtuvan autojen määrän kasvusta. Tämä taas johtui siitä, kun tulevaisuudenkuva oli monilla päättäjillä muotoa Suomi tulevaisuudessa = USA, Ruotsi = Suomi -> 10 v kohti USA:ta.
> 
> Olen itse käynyt läpi lähdemateriaalia 1950-70-luvuilta. Kyse ei ollut tietämättömyydestä vaan vääristä poliittisista valinnoista. Esimerkiksi ympäristökysymykset tulevat kyllä aikalaisaineistossa esille, mutta niille eivät kaikki osanneet antaa oikeaa painoarvoa. Kyse ei ole jälkiviisastelusta, vaan sen toteamisesta, että eräissä maissa ja eräillä seuduilla osattiin tehdä fiksumpia ratkaisuja ja toisissa tyhmempiä. Kyse on samanaikaisista ja periaatteessa saman tiedon puitteissa tehtävissä olleista ratkaisuja.


Turun raitioteiden lakkauttaminen ja sen syyt on vähän erikoinen tapaus sinänsä, mutta rakennettiinhan jo 1960-luvulla lähiöitä Turkuun ja sen naapurikuntiin, kauas raitioteiden päätepysäkeiltä, jos ymmärrän oikein. 

t. Rainer

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Minä opiskelin 80-luvulla ja silloin oli ainakin teekkareista aika monella oma auto, varsinkin opiskelujen loppuvaiheessa. Ei nyt ihan kaikilla mutta ainakin heillä joilla oli tarvetta sellaiseen. Lisäksi samalta paikkakunnalta kotoisin olevat joilla oli auto järjestivät viikonloppuisin kimppakyytejä kotiin kavereille joilla ei ollut.


Voi olla että tässä on opiskeluala- ja paikkakuntakohtaisia eroja. Tekniikan opiskelijat kaikilla asteilla ovat näppituntumani mukaan autoistuneempia kuin muiden alojen opiskelijat. Ja jos paikkakunnalla on huono joukkoliikenne ja/tai kampus on syrjässä niin sitten auto lienee tarpeellisempi.

Mutta ainakaan Turun kauppakorkeakoulussa ei varmaan kenelläkään opiskelukaverilla ollut autoa, en ainakaan tiennyt että olisi. Mihin sitä olisi tarvinnut, kun Turussa on hyvä joukkoliikenne, kampus on kävelymatkan päässä keskustasta, ei ole valtavia parkkitiloja käytössä ja suuri opiskelija-asuntokeskittymä löytyy Yo-kylästä, niinikään kävelymatkan päästä kampuksesta.

Sen sijaan voin kuvitella että Tampereen teknillisellä yliopistolla Hervannassa varmaan näkyy autoja jonkin verran, kun on syrjässä keskustasta. Tämä huolimatta Tampereen hyvästä joukkoliikenteestä. Oulussa taas Linnanmaan kampus on niin syrjässä ja joukkoliikenne huonoa, että autoistumisaste lienee korkeampi (?). Oulussa tätä hillitsee todennäköisesti fantastinen pyörätieverkosto.




> Liikenneverkoissa ei ole vikaa vaan taitaapi olla Helsingin sijainti maan etelälaidassa joka risoo monia ei-helsinkiläisiä. Tai sitten Suomi voisi olla pienempi pinta-alaltaan .


Taitaa olla näkökulmaero. Miksi kaikkien liikennevirtojen pitäisi kiertää yhden äärimmäisellä etelärannikolla sijaitsevan kauppalan kautta, vaikka se olisi kuinka hankalaa suurelle osalle matkustajista? Jos Helsinki sijaitsisi Jyväskylässä, ärsytys olisi jonkin verran vähäisempää, vaikkei se silti itse ongelmaa kokonaan poistaisi.

Yksi esimerkki tästä järjettömyydestä on VR:n hinku kuljettaa Länsi-Suomesta Itä-Suomeen ja Pietariin matkustavat vaihtamaan Tikkurilaan asti, vaikka siitä tulisi tunti lisää matka-aikaa verrattuna siihen että valmis poikittaisrata on jo olemassa Riihimäeltä Lahteen. Mutta sen käytöstä on vain tehty vaikeaa ja epämukavaa (2 vaihtoa, lähijunakalusto) vaikka siitä voisi ajaa suoria kaukojuniakin ongelmitta, ihan kuin Tampereen ja Turun välillä ajetaan. Ja sitten tietysti on jo mainitsemani aikataulujen suunnittelu Helsinki-lähtöisesti silloinkin kun koko yhteys (kuten Helsinki-Oulu) pääasiassa palvelee muita kuin Helsingistä koko matkan Ouluun kulkevia.

----------


## PNu

> Lättähattujen matkustusmukavuus nyt kuitenkin on ihan itse havainnoituna ollut parempi kuin ko. ajan bussien.


Riippuu nyt tietysti mistä ajasta puhutaan. Kyllähän se 50-luvulla oli epäilemättä erinomainen, kun rinnalla ajettiin vielä nokkabusseilla tai kovapenkkisistä 2-akselisista matkustajavaunuista muodostuvilla höyryjunilla. Mutta 70-luvulle tultaessa Lättähattu edusti jo VR:n askeettisinta junakalustoa ja vertailussa tuon ajan busseihinkin on kysymys jo mielipide-eroista. Eihän Lättähatuissa ollut alun perin edes korkeita selkänojia aivan viimeisintä tilauserää lukuunottamatta.




> Totalitarismiin viittaaminen on tässä yhteydessä kovin lapsellista


Olisihan minun pitänyt arvata, että haluat tulkita kirjoituksen synkkämielisesti. Minähän en väittänyt kenenkään täällä esittäneen totalitaristisia keinoja, joten se ei ollut mikään Hitler-kortti. Mutta jos olisin jättänyt tuon kohdan pois niin aikaisempien keskustelujen perusteella arvaan, että täällä olisi kohta käyty 20 viestiä pitkä täysin turha keskustelu, miten voidaan väittää henkilöautoilun suosion rajoittamisen olleen Suomessa mahdotonta, kun siinä kerran onnistuttiin Itä-Euroopassakin. Tämän sivuraiteelle ajatumisen yritin (ilmeisen epäonnistuneesti) estää.

----------


## kouvo

> Tai sitten Suomi voisi olla pienempi pinta-alaltaan .


Tätähän eräätkin hiippalakit yrittivät jokunen vuosikymmen sitten, osittain siinä jopa onnistuen. Mikäli tämä on edellytys sille, että VR saataisiin ymmärtämään jotakin junaoperoinnista (esim. ketjun otsikon mukaisesta toiminnasta), niin taidan kallistua bussivaihtoehdon kannalle  :Wink:

----------


## Mikle

Kyllä varmasti Dm7:n matkustumukavuus on toista kuin nykyajan junissa, mutta jos yhtään ajatellaan vaikkapa 1960-ja 1970-lukujen tieverkkoa ja sen ajan autoja, teknistä luotettavuutta, niiden rengastuksia ym. niin ei nekään kovin mukavia olleet. Eipä silloin tosin tiedetty paremmasta. kova pyrkimys autonhankintaan kuitenkin oli ja sellainen toi paitsi liikkumisen vapautta myös tiettyä statusarvoa ihan eri tavalla kuin nykyisin. 
Jos mahdollisuus autoon on tullut, sellainen on hankittu riippumatta enemmän tai vähemmän vaivalloisista juna-tai bussiyhteyksistä. Ja tarkoitan tällä näitä silloisia paikallisjunien reittejä. 




> Kuplafolkkarit ja Datsun100:set kuuluivat jo 70-luvulla auttamattomasti perheiden kakkosauto- tai nuorisoautojen kategoriaan. Tyypillinen perheauto kuten  Saab 99 tai Volvo (myös vanha Amazon) tai Ford Taunus tai Opel Ascona kulki 150-160 km/h, "GT" tai "injection" -versiot 170 ja risat.


Muistetaan, että meikäläinen on lunastanut ajokorttinsa vasta 1990-luvun puolivälissä ja syntymässäkin kävin 70-luvun jälkipuoliskolla, joten kokemuksen syvää rintääntä en voi tuon ajan autoilukulttuurista käyttää. Mutta väittäisin VW Kuplan ja Datsun 100:n olleen aika normaaleja ykkös-perheautoja. Kuuluiko "kakkosauto" edes normaalipalkansaajan sanavarastoon? Näkisin noiden Saabien, Volvojen, Ford Taunusten ja muiden olleen selkeästi kalliimpia malleja. Varmaan monen Kuplavolsun ratissa taatusti noista haaveiltiin? 
Kun muistetaan, että 1970-luvun myydyin automalli oli Lada 1200L, niin se antaa ehkä jotain vertailukohtaa. Toki tähän vaikuttaa sosiaalinen tausta. Meikäläisen sukulaisilla oli perimätiedon ja valokuvien mukaan just noita enemmän tai vähemmän väljiä Kuplia, Datsuneita, Skodaa ja jopa DDR-savukoneita. Jollain sankarilla on ollut Saab 99 sekä yhdellä onnekkaalla jopa 1970-mallinen 428 CobraJet- Mustang, mutta poikkeus vahvistakoon säännön.

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 18:59 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 18:50 ----------




> Lättähattujen matkustusmukavuus nyt kuitenkin on ihan itse havainnoituna ollut parempi kuin ko. ajan bussien.


Olen turhaaan odottanut, että joku ehdottaisi Dm7:n käyttöä paikallisliikenteessä 2000-luvulla. Niitähän on useita käyttökunnossa. Penkit vaihtoon ja vähän viilausta Scanian suoralle kasille niin kyllä kulkisi  :Laughing:  No ehkä voimansiirtoon tarvittaisiin vähän muutoksia myös. Ja osiahan noihin saa helposti.

----------


## SD202

> Saksassa oli myös muunlaista, raskaampaa paikallisjunakalustoa kuin vain kiskobussit. Lisäksi rautatiepaikallisliikenne oli väkirikkaamassa Saksassa muutenkin kannattavampaa kuin harvaan asutussa Suomessa.


(Menee hieman ohi varsinaisen aiheen, pahoittelut siitä...)
Totta tuokin. Sähköistämättömillä rataosilla kulkevaa paikallisjunakalustoa oli 1960-luvun Länsi-Saksassa ainakin näiden sarjojen muodossa:
BR211-213, neliakselinen dieselveturi, huippunopeus 100 km/h. Valmistusvuodet 1958-66. Teholtaan (809-990 kW) hivenen vaatimattomampi kotoiseen Dv12:eemme verrattuna.
BR215-217, neliakselinen dieselveturi, huippunopeus 120-140 km/h sarjasta riippuen. Valmistusvuodet 1960-71. Tosin nopeimman sarjan eli 215:n pääasiallinen käyttö oli alkuaikoinaan lähinnä pikajunissa. Teholtaan (1397 kW) ärjympi kuin "Reeverimme". (Listasta puuttuva saman korimallin BR218 on taasen puhtaasti 1970-luvun tuote.)
BR515, akkukäyttöinen moottorivaunu, huippunopeus 100 km/h. Valmistusvuodet 1954-65. 
BR612/613, nelivaunuinen dieselmoottorijuna, huippunopeus 120 km/h. Valmistusvuodet 1953/57, uudelleenrakennettu vuosina 1962-70.
BR624, kolmivaunuinen dieselmoottorijuna, huippunopeus 120 km/h. Valmistusvuodet 1961/64-66/68, osittain uudelleenrakennettu sarjaan 634 vuodesta 1969 lähtien.
(Jätin pois listasta alle 20 kpl käsittäneet kokeelliset moottorivaunu- ja veturimallit BR265 ja BR517. Lähdeaineistona "Album der DB-Lokomotiven. Deutsche Fahrzeug-Entwicklungen 1949-93" -kirja.)

Nappasin 79x-sarjalaiset esimerkiksi edelliseen viestiini lähinnä sen takia, että niitä käytettiin juuri sellaisilla rataosilla, joilla matkustajamäärät vastasivat kotoisen Dm7:mme liikennöintialueita. Sarjan 624/634 dieselmoottorijunilla on tullut jopa matkustettua 2000-luvun puolella ja ainakin silloin niillä on liikennöity sellaisillakin rataosilla, joilla ei ole (enää ollut) kovin monta välipysähdystä. 
Ja muistetaan sekin, että tasatahtiaikataulu taisi tulla (Länsi-)Saksaan käyttöön vasta 1990-luvulla, jos oikein muistan, joten mitään kovin edistyksellistä paikallisjunaliikennettä ei Liittotasavallassa ole ollut vielä 1960-luvulla.

Pähkinänkuoressa: Saksassa on hiljaisimpien sähköistämättömien rataosien liikenne ollut pääasiallisesti näiden moottorivaunujen hoidossa: BR79x (1950-80 -luvut), BR628 (1980-2000-luvut), BR64x (2000-luvun alkupuolesta eteenpäin). Noilla dieselmoottorijunilla on saatu pelastettua monen vähäliikenteisen radan paikallisliikenne, vaikka (Länsi-)Saksassakin lakkautettiin lukuisia rataosia - samoista syistä kuin Suomessakin...?

----------


## Kaid

> Tätähän eräätkin hiippalakit yrittivät jokunen vuosikymmen sitten, osittain siinä jopa onnistuen. Mikäli tämä on edellytys sille, että VR saataisiin ymmärtämään jotakin junaoperoinnista (esim. ketjun otsikon mukaisesta toiminnasta), niin taidan kallistua bussivaihtoehdon kannalle


Tietenkin sama voitaisiin saada aikaan keskittämällä asutusta enemmän maan eteläosiin ja muuttamalla pohjoisosat luonnonsuojelualueeksi. Samalla tulisi lisää väestöpohjaa, jonka varaan sitä eri suuntiin kulkevaa junaverkkoa voisi rakentaa... Ja tokihan hiippalakkien tarkoituksena oli koko Suomen valloittaminen. Itseasiassa jos tässä olisivat onnistuneet olisi nyky-Suomi todennäköisesti todellista isompi - Venäjän Karjala kun oli ilmeisesti tarkoitus yhdistää valloituksen jälkeen Suomeen (tai siis Suomi yhdistää Karjalais-Suomalaiseen Sosialistiseen Neuvostotasavaltaan). Ehkä siis ihan hyvä, ettei tälläistä "Suur-Suomea" päässyt syntymään, nykyiset junaliikenteen ongelmat eivät ole mitään siihen verrattuna, jos pitäisi ajaa Petroskoista Kajaaniin junalla Helsingin kautta neuvostomentaliteetillä ylläpidetyllä radalla ja kalustolla...

----------


## Antero Alku

> Sen sijaan voin kuvitella että Tampereen teknillisellä yliopistolla Hervannassa varmaan näkyy autoja jonkin verran, kun on syrjässä keskustasta. Tämä huolimatta Tampereen hyvästä joukkoliikenteestä.


Opiskelin Hervannassa 1975-1980. Nykyisen konetalon edustalla oli ja on edelleen noin 80 pysäköintipaikkaa, joista ainakin 24 oli varattu henkilökunnalle. Opiskelijoiden käytössä oli 50-60 paikkaa, eivätkä ne edes olleet aina täynnä. Opiskelijoita oli kuitenkin satoja, joten oikeasti edes teekkareiden autoistuminen ei ollut 1970-luvulla mitenkään hallitseva liikkumistapa. Hervannan korkeakoululle olikin TaKL:n erikoisvuoroja ennen kuin Hervanta laajeni ja bussilinjojen määrä ja pituus kasvoivat.

1970-luvulla syntynyt Miklekin näyttää tietevän autoilun historian paremmin kuin Rainer, sillä Datsun 100A kuten Kuplakin olivat todellakin myyntitilastojen kärjessä olevia kansanautoja. Volvoja, Saabeja ja kaikenlaisia GT-malleja oli toki myynnissä, mutta ne olivat autokannassa marginaalissa. Ja siten myös niiden suorituskyky oli marginaali-ilmiö. Eiköhän näistäkin asioista löydy myös tilastot, ettei aina vain tarvitsisi luulla.

On sääli, ettei nykyään ole tilaisuutta matkustaa 1970-luvun saati 1960-luvun busseilla ja oman aikansa teillä ja kaduilla siten kuin on mahdollisuus kokea 1950-luvun paikallisjunateknologiaa ja palvelutasoa Dm7-museoliikenteessä. Sillä vaikuttaa siltä, että tässäkin ketjussa Dm7:n mukavuutta verrataan nykyaikaisiin busseihin ja tuomitaan lätsy huonoksi, kun siellä ei ole ilmastointia ja plyysipenkkejä. Keinonahkamuovia olivat Sm-junienkin penkit aluksi. Ja Dm7:n kerni-istuimet kiersivät uusiokäyttöön 1970-luvulla, kun puisista Ei-vaunuista tehtiin pariovellisia lähiliikennevaunuja Hki-Ri -liikenteeseen ennen kuin Eil-vaunut tulivat 1982 alkaen. Oma päivittäinen bussimatkustamiseni Helsingissä alkoi noin 1965. Tähän päivään asti ei bussista ole saatu tasaisesti kulkevaa kuten Dm7 1950-luvulta lähtien, koska bussi alkaa kulkea tasaisesti vasta sitten, kun se pannaan kiskoille. Mutta sittenhän siitä tulee kiskobussi, kuten Dm7.

Antero

----------


## PNu

> On sääli, ettei nykyään ole tilaisuutta matkustaa 1970-luvun saati 1960-luvun busseilla ja oman aikansa teillä ja kaduilla siten kuin on mahdollisuus kokea 1950-luvun paikallisjunateknologiaa ja palvelutasoa Dm7-museoliikenteessä.


Kyllähän museobusseja on olemassa ja niillä järjestetään retkiä. Ei muuta kuin kokeilemaan. Teiden kunto on tietysti parantunut vuosien mittaan mutta on turha kuvitella, että Lättähattukaan on kulkenut aikoinaan 30 kg:n palakiskoilla yhtä tasaisesti, kuin tämän päivän hitsatulla radalla rauhallisessa museojuna-ajossa.

Mitä 60-luvun tai 70-luvun alkupuolen henkilöautoihin tulee niin minäkään en katsoisi Volvo Amazonin, Volvo 144:n tai Saab 99:n kuvaavan keskitason henkilöautoa. Toisaalta ruuhkat olivat olemattomia, joten hitaammallakaan henkilöautolla matkavauhti ei välttämättä ollut nykyaikaa vähäisempi.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Kyllähän museobusseja on olemassa ja niillä järjestetään retkiä. Ei muuta kuin kokeilemaan. Teiden kunto on tietysti parantunut vuosien mittaan mutta on turha kuvitella, että Lättähattukaan on kulkenut aikoinaan 30 kg:n palakiskoilla yhtä tasaisesti, kuin tämän päivän hitsatulla radalla rauhallisessa museojuna-ajossa.


Missäs on museobussiliikennettä tarjolla? Sen sijaan kevyttä rataa siderautajatkoksin on mukavasti Lätsyjen ajettavaksi joka viikko Porvoon radalla.

Antero

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Opiskelijoiden käytössä oli 50-60 paikkaa, eivätkä ne edes olleet aina täynnä. Opiskelijoita oli kuitenkin satoja, joten oikeasti edes teekkareiden autoistuminen ei ollut 1970-luvulla mitenkään hallitseva liikkumistapa. Hervannan korkeakoululle olikin TaKL:n erikoisvuoroja ennen kuin Hervanta laajeni ja bussilinjojen määrä ja pituus kasvoivat.


Näin varmaan oli 1970-luvulla mutta 1980-luvulta muistan että Lappeenrannan teknilisessä korkeakoulussa monet opiskelijat pysäköivät nurmikolle kun muualla ei ollut vapaita parkkipaikkoja. Skinnarila oli tietenkin pienempi kampus kuin Hervanta ja joukkoliikenneyhteydet kehnompia ja jos halusi päästä tosissaan liikkumaan niin auto oli välttämätön. 




> 1970-luvulla syntynyt Miklekin näyttää tietevän autoilun historian paremmin kuin Rainer, sillä Datsun 100A kuten Kuplakin olivat todellakin myyntitilastojen kärjessä olevia kansanautoja. Volvoja, Saabeja ja kaikenlaisia GT-malleja oli toki myynnissä, mutta ne olivat autokannassa marginaalissa. Ja siten myös niiden suorituskyky oli marginaali-ilmiö. Eiköhän näistäkin asioista löydy myös tilastot, ettei aina vain tarvitsisi luulla.


Myydyin autojen kokoluokka Suomessa on aina ollut keskiluokka ja niiden osalta löytyi niin paljon valinnanvaraa että siksi ei mikään merkki ja malli noussut myydyimpien luokkaan. Tarkoitan siis sellaisia kuten Opel Kadett, Ford Escort, Volkswagen Golf, Toyota Corolla ja näiden merkien vähän isommat mallit kuten Ascona, Taunus, Passat ja Carina, erimalliset Peugeotit ja Renaultit, sekä tietenkin kotimaassa valmistetut Saabit ja Talbotit ja naapurimaassa valmistetut Volvot. Volvoja liikkui suhteellisen paljon koska ne kestivät pidempään kuin muunmerkkiset autot. 

Datsun 100 ja vastaavia pikkuautoja myytiin paljon, mutta sellaisille henkilöille joilla ei ollut tarvetta varsinaiselle perheautolle. Itäautojen kanssa vähän sama juttu. Sellaisen ostivat ne jotka tarvitsivat edullisen välineen jolla siirtyä paikasta A paikkaan B, useimmiten niillä ei kuljettu pitkiä matkoja koska hajoamisriski tien päällä oli suurempi kuin länsiautoissa. Ladan suosio johtui siitä että se oli edullisen hintansa lisäksi helppo korjata itse ja varaosat olivat edullisia jne. Japsimerkkien Toyotan ja Datsunin suosio perustui siihen että niden maahantuojilla oli agressiivinen markkinointi ja huoltoverkosto rakennettiin koko Suomen kattavaksi jokaista kirkonkylää myöten. Datsun-Nissan käytti Suomea ja suomalaisia myös uusien malliensa koelaboratoriona. 




> Keinonahkamuovia olivat Sm-junienkin penkit aluksi.


Sähkömoottorijunien penkit eivät olleet erityisen mukavia mutta se puute  kompensoitui sillä että sähköjuna oli pääkaupunkiseudun lähiliikenteesä ylivoimaisen nopea busseihin tai edeltäviin lättähattuihin verrattuna. Sähköjunaa pidettiin jo 1970-luvulla metron veroisena vehkeenä rantaradalla. Joidenkin ihmisten jutuista sain siihen aikaan sellaisen käsityksen että metron vastustus Espoossa johtui siitä että jotkut todella kuvittelivat että metron oli tarkoitus "korvata" rantarata johon monet olivat tyytyväisiä. 

Mutta palataksemme itse aiheeseen: jos lähiliikennettä halutaan laajentaa muihin Suomen kaupunkiseutuihin niin kyllä mun puolesta Helsingin seudun vanhat Sm-junat voidaan siirtää sinne kunhan vastaava määrä uusia hankitaan tilalle. Sm1-yksiköt voivat toki tuottaa pettymyksen koska ne ovat todella parhaat päivänsä eläneet. Täytyy muistaa että nykykansalainen joka olisi potentiaalinen matkustaja ei vertaa junaa bussiin vaan omaan autoonsa. 

t. Rainer

----------


## Max

> Toisaalta ruuhkat olivat olemattomia, joten hitaammallakaan henkilöautolla matkavauhti ei välttämättä ollut nykyaikaa vähäisempi.


70-luvulla maantiet olivat Suomessa merkittävästi mutkaisempia kuin nyt ja kulkivat kaupungeissa ja kirkonkylissä keskustan läpi, mikä aiheutti hidastusta melkoisesti enemmän kuin autojen teknologinen taso. Esim. Helsingin ja Kuopion välillä oli ihan tavallista seistä viikonloppuna ruuhkassa Lahdessa, Heinolassa ja Mikkelissä. Porvoon moottoritie päättyi ennen kaupunkia ja koko liikenne meni siitä Mannerheiminkadun yksikaistaiselle sillalle. Muistan kerran istuneeni ruuhkassa useita tunteja odottamassa Porvooseen pääsyä. Myös kaupungeissa sisääntulotiet ja varsinkin poikittaisväylät näyttivät silloin koko lailla erilaisilta kuin nyt. Kokonaisuutena autoliikenne 1970-luvulla oli huomattavasti hitaampaa kuin nyt.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Mitä 60-luvun tai 70-luvun alkupuolen henkilöautoihin tulee niin minäkään en katsoisi Volvo Amazonin, Volvo 144:n tai Saab 99:n kuvaavan keskitason henkilöautoa. Toisaalta ruuhkat olivat olemattomia, joten hitaammallakaan henkilöautolla matkavauhti ei välttämättä ollut nykyaikaa vähäisempi.


Ehkä puhumme sitten eri aikakaudesta. On totta että 1960-luvulla Volvo Amazon oli "herrasväen" auto, mutta ei enää 1970-luvun puolivälin jälkeen. Ne olivat siirtyneet seuraavalle kuluttajasegmentille. 

Ruuhkat olivat pahoja todella vain kesäviikonloppuisin. Muuttoin teillä sai ajaa yksikseen ja pikkuautollakin pääsi junaa nopeammin jos matkareitti ei noudattanut ihen jotain pääradan suuntaa kuten Helsinki-Tampere-Seinäjoki.

t. Rainer

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Mutta palataksemme itse aiheeseen: jos lähiliikennettä halutaan laajentaa muihin Suomen kaupunkiseutuihin niin kyllä mun puolesta Helsingin seudun vanhat Sm-junat voidaan siirtää sinne kunhan vastaava määrä uusia hankitaan tilalle. Sm1-yksiköt voivat toki tuottaa pettymyksen koska ne ovat todella parhaat päivänsä eläneet. Täytyy muistaa että nykykansalainen joka olisi potentiaalinen matkustaja ei vertaa junaa bussiin vaan omaan autoonsa.


Keskustelun pointtihan on koko ajan ollut että Sm1-junia jää uuden kaluston myötä tarpeettomiksi. VR haluaa romuttaa ylijäämäkaluston mahdollisimman pikaisesti, jottei vaan kukaan pääse sillä enää ikinä ajamaan. Vastaehdotus on ollut että kalustoa voisi hyödyntää muualla Suomessa, vaikka siten että VR myisi junat kalustoyhtiölle. Tätä jotkut vastustavat sillä perusteella, että junat ovat niin huonoja että ne ehdottomasti pitää romuttaa heti, ettei kukaan autoilija vaan pääse altistumaan sellaisen penkeille.

Tässä ei ole mitään järkeä vaan taustalla on pelkästään VR:n halu suojella itseään potentiaalisia kilpailijoita vastaan, kunhan pääsy rataverkolle avataan, kuten jo EU:kin vaatii. Oikeasti romutuksella ei ole mikään kiire: vaikka kalusto olisi mitä surkeinta romua niin sitten asia ratkeaa luonnollisesti, kun sitä ei haluta käyttää. Romutuksen kiirehtimisessä on logiikkaa vain, jos kalusto ei oikeasti olekaan niin surkeaa kuin annetaan ymmärtää. Ja VR:hän ei halua ryhtyä ajamaan mitään paikallisliikennettä muualla, ja kaluston puute on sopiva keppihevonen, jolla tätä argumenttia puolustetaan.

----------


## PNu

> Missäs on museobussiliikennettä tarjolla?


Esimerkiksi Linja-autohistoriallisen Seuran retkillä.




> Sen sijaan kevyttä rataa siderautajatkoksin on mukavasti Lätsyjen ajettavaksi joka viikko Porvoon radalla.


Ja vauhti on verkkaista vakiliikenteessä käytettyyn verrattuna. Toki ominaisuudet tuntuvat aina hyviltä, jos meno on köröttelyä.

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 11:15 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 11:04 ----------




> Sähkömoottorijunien penkit eivät olleet erityisen mukavia mutta se puute  kompensoitui sillä että sähköjuna oli pääkaupunkiseudun lähiliikenteesä ylivoimaisen nopea busseihin tai edeltäviin lättähattuihin verrattuna.


Vanhemmissa Sm1-junissa oli tosiaan myös matalalla selkänojalla varustetut penkit alun perin eivätkä nekään olleet kovin mukavia mutta sähköjuna kilpailikin nimenomaan nopeudella.

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 11:23 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 11:15 ----------




> Muistan kerran istuneeni ruuhkassa useita tunteja odottamassa Porvooseen pääsyä. Myös kaupungeissa sisääntulotiet ja varsinkin poikittaisväylät näyttivät silloin koko lailla erilaisilta kuin nyt. Kokonaisuutena autoliikenne 1970-luvulla oli huomattavasti hitaampaa kuin nyt.


Mainitsin puhuvani 60-luvusta ja 70-luvun alkupuolesta eli siitä ajasta, jolloin Lättähattujen suosio kääntyi laskuun. Se on ruuhkien kannalta eri asia kuin joku 1979.

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 11:39 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 11:23 ----------




> Paikallisliikenteen suhteen oma kysymyksensä on, minne lähiörakentaminen ohjautui esimerkiksi 1960-luvulla. Käsittääkseni lähiörakentamista ohjattiin radan varteen vasta kun paikallisjunaliikennettä kehitettiin.
> Helsingin, Espoon ja Vantaan 1960-luvun lähiörakentamisesta varsin suuri osa on kokonaan paikallisjunan vaikutusalueen ulkopuolella.


Ei vaan kysymys on siitä, että Helsingin paikallisliikenne taantui ennen sähköjunien tuloa. Tämä on selitettävissä rakentamisella vain, jos asutusta olisi 50- ja 60-luvuilla purettu pois ratojen varsilta.

Esim. klo. 16.15-16.20 aikoihin Helsingistä lähteneessä Kirkkonummen ruuhkapaikallisjunassa oli helmikuun 1955 matkustajalaskentojen mukaan väkeä 742 ja helmikuun 1962 laskennassa vastaavassa junassa 584. Lisäksi 1955 oli Porkkala vielä Neuvostoliitolla ja junan pääteasemana oli Luoma. Siten vuoden 1962 pienempi matkustajamäärä kerättiin laajemmalta alueelta. 

Samoihin aikoihin lähteneessä Tikkurilan paikallisjunassa oli 1955 matkustajia 951 ja 1962 enää 715.

Sen sijaan klo. 16.00 Riihimäelle lähtenyt nopea paikallisjuna (suunnilleen nykyisen R-junan pysähdyksillä) kasvatti reippaasti suosiotaan. Helmikuun 1955 laskennassa matkustajia oli 742 mutta 1962 jo 1412.

Suunta oli siis selvä. Juna menestyi, kun se pystyi kilpailemaan nopeudella. Joka seisakkeella pysähtyvä höyry- tai dieselvetoinen juna ei tähän pystynyt, joten ne oli tuomittu katoamaan. Vain sähköjunalla on niin hyvä kiihtyvyys, että se saattoi pärjätä tämän kaltaisessa liikenteessä.

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

> Tämä on selitettävissä rakentamisella vain, jos asutusta olisi 50- ja 60-luvuilla purettu pois ratojen varsilta.


Se riittää, jos väestön määrä asemien vaikutusalueella laski. Kannattaa nyt muistaa, että esimerkiksi 1950-luvulla oli yleistä, että velvoitettiin pitämään omakotitalossa alivuokralaisia.
Tämä pakko poistui vähitellen. Muutoinkin on ihan fakta, että asuinpinta-ala asukasta kohden nousi myös 1950-60-luvuilla. Tällöin alueilla, joille ei rakennettu lisää, väestö saattoi vähetä.

Minulla ei ole tietoa tästä Helsingin alueittain, mutta on oletettavaa, että alueilla. joiden rakennuskannasta pääosa oli rakennettu esimerkiksi 1945-55 väestö väheni selvästi esimerkiksi
aikajaksolla 1955-1965, koska näin kävi muuallakin.

Tikkurila / Riihimäki - vertailusi osoittaa ko. suunnan osalta, että matkustajia on siirtynyt hitaammasta junasta nopeampaan, mikä on aivan loogista.

Tiedän myös, että eräissä tapauksissa lakkautusten perusteina on käytetty 1945-50 pula-ajan matkustajamäärien vertailua myöhempään tilanteeseen. Tässä ei ole päätä eikä häntää, koska säännöstelyaikana
bussiliikennettä oli rajoitetusti, jolloin junaa tai raitiovaunua käyttivät myös ne, joille bussiyhteys oli parempi vaihtoehto. Samoin tuolloin esimerkiksi ruokaa haettiin pitkien matkojen päästä, joka ei myöhemmin ollut tarpeen.

En tietääkseni ole missään vaiheessa väittänyt, etteikö nopeampi ja vetovoimaisempi paikallisjunaliikenne Dm7-kalustoa modernimmalla kalustolla olisi ollut perusteltua. Päin vastoin, olen lähinnä pitänyt toteutunutta järkevämpänä ja taloudellisempana kehityskulkuna sitä, että modernisoitua paikallisjunaliikennettä esimerkiksi Sm1/2-kalustolla  olisi toteutettu myös muille suurille seuduille (Turku ja Tampere) sekä niille keskisuurille seuduilla ja taajamaketjuille, joissa sille olisi ollut hyvät edellytykset. Samoin mielestäni olisi ollut toki järkevämpää harkita tarkemmin muita lakkautuksia, varsinkin kun on tiedossa, että laskelmia vääristeltiin tässäkin tapauksessa esim Dm7- ja bussiliikenteen vertailulaskelmissa.

Mielestäni on kuitenkin selvää että syrjäisin ja ensisijaisesti haja-asutusalueita palveleva paikallisjunaliikenne epäilemättä oli maaltamuuton seurauksena tuhoontuomittua.

Suomen resurssit olisivat aivan varmasti riittäneet toteutunutta laajempaan paikallisjunaliikenteeseen, jos vain resursseja olisi ohjattu autoliikenteen edistämisestä rautatieliikenteeseen. Paikallisjunaliikenne olisi myös säästänyt ja tuottanut kansantalouden resursseja.

En myöskään pidä perusteltuna, että niputat kategorisesti höyryjunat ja Dm7-paikallisjunat. Dm7 - kaluston junan kiihtyvyys ja pysäkkiajat ovat olleet aivan toista luokkaa kuin höyryvetoisten paikallisjunien, joka tiedetään aivan hyvin esimerkiksi aikataulujen nopeuttamisesta ja pysäkkien lisäämisestä kun Dm7 tuli käyttöön. Dm7-kalustoa olisi aivan hyvin voitu käyttää 1980-luvulle saakka suuremmassa määrin kuin toteutui.

Minulla on ollut käsillä lähteitä, joissa kerrotaan matkustajien mielipiteistä. Ne eivät todellakaan tue väitettä, että paikallisjunien lakkautukseen olisi oltu tyytyväisiä esimerkiksi kun jouduttiin siirtymään junasta bussiin.
Päin vastoin, se koettiin niin negatiivisena, että jopa eduskunnassa asia huomattiin ja lakkautuksia hidastettiin.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Ei vaan kysymys on siitä, että Helsingin paikallisliikenne taantui ennen sähköjunien tuloa. Tämä on selitettävissä rakentamisella vain, jos asutusta olisi 50- ja 60-luvuilla purettu pois ratojen varsilta.
> 
> Esim. klo. 16.15-16.20 aikoihin Helsingistä lähteneessä Kirkkonummen ruuhkapaikallisjunassa oli helmikuun 1955 matkustajalaskentojen mukaan väkeä 742 ja helmikuun 1962 laskennassa vastaavassa junassa 584. Lisäksi 1955 oli Porkkala vielä Neuvostoliitolla ja junan pääteasemana oli Luoma. Siten vuoden 1962 pienempi matkustajamäärä kerättiin laajemmalta alueelta. 
> 
> Samoihin aikoihin lähteneessä Tikkurilan paikallisjunassa oli 1955 matkustajia 951 ja 1962 enää 715.
> 
> Sen sijaan klo. 16.00 Riihimäelle lähtenyt nopea paikallisjuna (suunnilleen nykyisen R-junan pysähdyksillä) kasvatti reippaasti suosiotaan. Helmikuun 1955 laskennassa matkustajia oli 742 mutta 1962 jo 1412.


Tämä on hyvää faktaa, mutta faktaa on myös se, miten seudulla panostettiin autoilun edistämiseen. Tehtiin motareita vähän joka suuntaan ja rakennettiin lähiöitä näiden uusien teiden varsille. Asumisväljyys kasvoi, joten asukkaat vähenivät, vaikka rakennuksia ei purettukaan. Myös työpaikoissa alkoi voimallinen rakennemuutos teollisuuden paetessa kantakaupungista. Esimerkiksi nykyisen Merihaan paikalla ollut teollisuus muutti Järvenpäähän. Merkittävä asia oli autojen tuonnin vapautuminen 1962. Eikä sillä ole mitään tekemistä junaliikenteen tarjonnan ja laadun kanssa, mutta merkittävä vaikutus sillä on ollut autoilun kasvuun.

Ei siis ainoa asia ollut Lättähattujen korvaaminen sähkömoottorijunilla. On paljon tekijöitä, jotka olisivat vähentäneet junaliikenteen käyttöä, vaikka junat olisivat olleet sähkökäyttöisiä jo 1950-luvulla. Joukkoliikenteen suosion lasku ja autoilun kasvu ovat näkyvissä muuallakin, ei vain Lättähattuliikenteessä. Ja itse asiassa, vuodesta 1955 vuoteen 1962 Helsingin paikallisliikenteessä siirryttiin höyryjunista Lättähattuihin. Lienee turha todistella näiden lukujen valossa, että Dm7-kalusto oli huonompaa palvelutasoa kuin Pr1+Ek.

Tutkimatta asiaa tarkemmin rohkenen arvella, että seudun paikallisjunaliikenteen käytön varsinainen suosio perustuu ensisijaisesti Helsingin kantakaupungin katu- ja pysäköintikapasiteetin loppumiseen 1970-luvun loppuun tultaessa ja rataan tukeutuvaan rakentamiseen, jossa merkittävin panostus oli Martinlaakson radan käytävä 1970-luvulla. Onhan huomattava, että huolimatta siitä, että Rantarata sähköistettiin ensin, sen varrelle on rakennettu varsin heikosti verrattuna Martinlaakson rataan ja päärataan. Espoolle on ollut tärkintä rakentaa Länsiväylän käytävää. Rantaradan käytävässä rakentaminen on ollut etäällä radasta. Sellainenkin mittava rakentaminen kuin Kirstinmäki tehtiin kävelymatkan ulkopuolelle niin Espoon kuin Tuomarilankin asemista.

Antero

----------


## kaakkuri

> Suunta oli siis selvä. Juna menestyi, kun se pystyi kilpailemaan nopeudella. Joka seisakkeella pysähtyvä höyry- tai dieselvetoinen juna ei tähän pystynyt, joten ne oli tuomittu katoamaan. Vain sähköjunalla on niin hyvä kiihtyvyys, että se saattoi pärjätä tämän kaltaisessa liikenteessä.



Taitaa sama kysymys eli nopeus ja käytettävyys määrätä muunkin joukkoliikenteen menestystä suhteessa muihin liikennemuotoihin. Hintatekijän vaikutusta ei tietenkään voi täysin poissulkea, mutta nykyisellään sen paino ei vaikuttaisi olevan suuri, koska kalliimmalla tavalla liikennöidään näin laajalti kuin henkilöautolla liikennöidään.
Toisaalta voinee katsoa myös, että pakkomatkustajia on siirtynyt rapistuvasta joukkoliikenteestä pakkomatkustajiksi henkilöautoon.

Edellä esitetty kitinä penkkien ja ovien ym. ominaisuuksista junaliikennettä estävänä tekijänä on aivan höpöä. Tosiasiassa meillä ja maailmalla liikennöidään iäkkäälläkin kalustolla ihan menestyksellisesti, wieniläinen raitiovaunun vaneripenkki kuljettaa väkeä edelleen. Liikennemuotojen välisessä kisassa penkin päällisen kuosi ei ole kovin merkittävä tekijä vaan kauanko sillä minkkiturkkipenkillä pitää istua että pääsee töihin tai tarhaan ja takaisin. Lisäksi lastenvaunujen, ostoskassien tm. kuljettaminen koko liikenneketjussa on valintaa määräävä tekijä eikä niinkään Sm1:n "pompottava kyyti". Jos vaihtoja on paljon ja ne kestävät kauan, valinta on toinen olipa sitten Polysteekistä lähtiessä määränpäänä Linnanmaa, Hervanta tai Skinnarila.

Ainakin Oulun seutua tarkastellen vaikuttaisi sille, että rautatieverkkoon perustuvalle lähijunaliikenteelle alkaa löytyä ymmärtäjiä ja jopa kannattajia. Toinen asia on onko matkustajia mutta Sm1- ja Sm2- kaluston tarpeen vähetessä kehitysalueella pääkaupunkiseudulla, tuntuisi kovin loogiselle vaikka saneeraamalla käyttöikää jatkaen tehdä 10-vuotiset kokeilujaksot muualla maassa tällä kalustolla. Vaikka se pompottaisikin ja penkkikin hiostaisi.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Minulla ei ole tietoa tästä Helsingin alueittain, mutta on oletettavaa, että alueilla. joiden rakennuskannasta pääosa oli rakennettu esimerkiksi 1945-55 väestö väheni selvästi esimerkiksi
> aikajaksolla 1955-1965, koska näin kävi muuallakin.


Helsinki eroaa kyllä muista kaupungeista, koska muuttoliike on ollut voimakkaampaa. 

Jos tarkoitat omakotitaloja, niin niissä väestö väheni kun taloja rakentaneet perheet ottivat yläkerrat omaan käyttöönsä ja vuokralaiset muuttivat muualle. Mutta kerrostalolähiöistä, joita alettiin Helsingissä rakentaa runsaasti heti sodan päätyttyä ei väki vähentynyt kuin vasta 1980 luvulla.

----------


## petteri

Kuinkahan suuri osa siirtymästä oli busseihin?. Tieverkosto ja bussikalusto kehittyi viisikymmenluvun lopulla ja kuusikymmenluvulla nopeasti. Muun muassa kestopäällysteet yleistyivät maanteillä hyvin nopeasti ja Suomen valtatieverkko rakennettiin uusiksi, kelirikkokaan ei enää pysäyttänyt liikennettä viikkokausiksi. 

Mm. Dm7 kalusto vanheni tuossa kilpailussa paljon nopeammin kuin tekninen käyttöikä olisi antanut ymmärtää. Enää ei ajettu 10 kilometriä pyörällä asemalle, josta menisi hidas juna, kun bussit kulkivat paremmin.

----------


## PNu

> Tikkurila / Riihimäki - vertailusi osoittaa ko. suunnan osalta, että matkustajia on siirtynyt hitaammasta junasta nopeampaan, mikä on aivan loogista.


Mainittu nopea Riihimäen paikallisjuna (H215) ei pysähtynyt 60-luvulla Tikkurilassa (kuten ei edeltäjänsäkään H111 50-luvulla) vaan Helsingin jälkeen vain Pasilassa, Keravalla, Järvenpäässä, Jokelassa, Hyvinkäällä ja Riihimäellä. Se ei siis selitä Tikkurilan junan matkustajamäärien vähenemistä. 

Toki edellisestä kirjoituksestani saattoi saada käsityksen, että Tikkurilassakin pysähdyttiin, koska sanoin sen ajaneen suunnilleen nykyisen R-junan pysähdyksillä mutta vedin yksinkertaistamisen vuoksi mutkat hieman suoriksi. Tuohon aikaanhan jokaisella paikallisjunalla oli oma yksilöllinen aikataulunsa ja pysähdyspaikatkin vaihtelivat junakohtaisesti. Mm. 60-luvun lopulla kulkuun tullut toinen nopea Riihimäen paikallisjuna pysähtyi myös Tikkurilassa. 




> En myöskään pidä perusteltuna, että niputat kategorisesti höyryjunat ja Dm7-paikallisjunat. Dm7 - kaluston junan kiihtyvyys ja pysäkkiajat ovat olleet aivan toista luokkaa kuin höyryvetoisten paikallisjunien, joka tiedetään aivan hyvin esimerkiksi aikataulujen nopeuttamisesta ja pysäkkien lisäämisestä kun Dm7 tuli käyttöön. Dm7-kalustoa olisi aivan hyvin voitu käyttää 1980-luvulle saakka suuremmassa määrin kuin toteutui.


Tämä toki pätee syrjäseutujen paikallisliikenteessä, jossa Lättähatut korvasivat Hk- ja Hv-sarjojen höyryvetureita ja Lättäjunille voitiin kevytkiskotteisilla radoilla sallia usein suurempi nopeuskin kuin veturijunille. Sen sijaan Helsingin paikallisliikenteessä ajettiin lähinnä Pr1-, Hr1- ja Tr1-vetureilla sekä 50- ja 60-lukujen taitteeseen saakka myös Pr2:lla ja Tr2:lla. Näihin verrattuna Lättähatuilla ei ollut mitään olennaista kiihtyvyys- tai nopeusetua. Tämä ei ehkä päde raskaimpiin ruuhkajuniin mutta niitähän ei koskaan Lättähatuille edes siirretty, koska 10-vaunuisenkaan Lättäjunan kapasiteetti ei olisi riittänyt.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Tämä on hyvää faktaa, mutta faktaa on myös se, miten seudulla panostettiin autoilun edistämiseen. Tehtiin motareita vähän joka suuntaan ja rakennettiin lähiöitä näiden uusien teiden varsille. Asumisväljyys kasvoi, joten asukkaat vähenivät, vaikka rakennuksia ei purettukaan. Myös työpaikoissa alkoi voimallinen rakennemuutos teollisuuden paetessa kantakaupungista. Esimerkiksi nykyisen Merihaan paikalla ollut teollisuus muutti Järvenpäähän. Merkittävä asia oli autojen tuonnin vapautuminen 1962. Eikä sillä ole mitään tekemistä junaliikenteen tarjonnan ja laadun kanssa, mutta merkittävä vaikutus sillä on ollut autoilun kasvuun.


Muuttoliike kaukaisempiin radanvarsitaajamiin kuten Järvenpää, Kerava ja Kirkkonummi tuli mahdolliseksi juuri sähköjunaliikenteen aloittamisen takia. Jos esim Järvenpäähän perustetiiin tehdas niin tavallaista oli että perhe muutti sinne, mutta perheen puolisoista toinen pystyi jatkamaan töissä käyntiä Helsingissä koska sinne oli hyvä junayhteys. Jos junaa ei olisi ollut niin pendelöinti olisi vaikeutunut.




> Ei siis ainoa asia ollut Lättähattujen korvaaminen sähkömoottorijunilla. On paljon tekijöitä, jotka olisivat vähentäneet junaliikenteen käyttöä, vaikka junat olisivat olleet sähkökäyttöisiä jo 1950-luvulla.


Aika kova väite joka vaatii tarkennusta että voisi niellä sellaisenaan.  

Ei sähköjunaliikenteen suosioon vaikuttanut pelkästään junien käyttövoima, vaan koko palvelukonsepti, kuten säännölliset, enintään puolen tunnin vuorovälit, vyöhykehinnoittelu jne. Jos ei 1950-luvulla olisi ollut mahdollista siirtyä sentapaiseen liikenteeseen kuin 1970-luvun alussa siirryttiin niin ei sitten. Mutta muutokset kokonaisuudessaan olivat joka tapauksessa niin suuret että ne houkutti uusia junankäyttäjiä. 

Varsinaiseen aiheeseen littyvää on se. että jos Tampereella ja Turulla on mahdollisuus aloittaa vähintään sentasoinen liikenne kuin Helsingin seudulla oli mahdollista 40 vuotta sitten, niin se tulee menestymään, muuten vähän epäilen.





> Tutkimatta asiaa tarkemmin rohkenen arvella, että seudun paikallisjunaliikenteen käytön varsinainen suosio perustuu ensisijaisesti Helsingin kantakaupungin katu- ja pysäköintikapasiteetin loppumiseen 1970-luvun loppuun tultaessa ja rataan tukeutuvaan rakentamiseen, jossa merkittävin panostus oli Martinlaakson radan käytävä 1970-luvulla.


Niin, heille joiden työpaikka tai muu säännölinen asiointikohde on ollut Helsingin ydinkeskustassa, juna on ollut pelastus. Ja jos esim Pisara rakennettaisiin, niin se olisi pelastus yhä useammalle tulevaisuudessa, koska Helsingin katujen kapasiteetti on todellakin loppuunkäytetty eikä katuja tehdä lisää, ja bussilla tai raitiovaunulla liikkkumien etelä-pohjois -akselilla, jos kohde jonne on menossa ei ole päärautatieasemasta tai Pasilasta katsottuna kävelyetäisyydellä,  on tuskallisen hidasta ruuhka-aikaan autojen aiheuttaman tungoksen takia. 




> Onhan huomattava, että huolimatta siitä, että Rantarata sähköistettiin ensin, sen varrelle on rakennettu varsin heikosti verrattuna Martinlaakson rataan ja päärataan. Espoolle on ollut tärkintä rakentaa Länsiväylän käytävää. Rantaradan käytävässä rakentaminen on ollut etäällä radasta. Sellainenkin mittava rakentaminen kuin Kirstinmäki tehtiin kävelymatkan ulkopuolelle niin Espoon kuin Tuomarilankin asemista.


Rantaradan varrella noteerattiin sähköjunan tulo ja se mahdollisti esim  koulumatkoja siihen kouluun jota kävin, aika kaukaa. Espoon asuntopolitiikka oli taas täysin rakennusliikkeiden tahtotilasta johtuvaa  kun ei aluksi uskottu radan tarjoamiin mahdollisuuksiin, mutta kun ne huomattiin niin Leppävaaran merkitys kasvoi. Todisteena käykööt esim Suomen ensimmäinen "automarket" Maxi-Market jonne itse asiassa tultiin junalla aika kaukaa. Se että Leppävaaran rakentaminen välillä taukosi johtui Helsingin ja Espoon välisistä maanomistusriidoista.

t. Rainer

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Helsinki eroaa kyllä muista kaupungeista, koska muuttoliike on ollut voimakkaampaa.


Onko? Vertailukelpoisia lukuja on tietysti vaikea löytää johtuen alueliitoksista, taajamien leviämisestä yli kuntarajojen jne., mutta pikaisella Wikipedian selailulla vaikuttaisi että sekä Helsingin että Tampereen kasvu 1940 - 2010 sijoittuisi jonnekin 3,0-3,5 -kertaistumisen väliin. Tätä tietysti sopii problematisoida, mikä olisi mielenkiintoistakin, mutta päällisin puolin ainakin vaikuttaisi etteivät kasvuluvut ihan eri hehtaarilla ole. Yleisestä kaupungistumisesta ja teollistumisesta lienee kyse molempien kohdalla.

----------


## PNu

> Ja itse asiassa, vuodesta 1955 vuoteen 1962 Helsingin paikallisliikenteessä siirryttiin höyryjunista Lättähattuihin. Lienee turha todistella näiden lukujen valossa, että Dm7-kalusto oli huonompaa palvelutasoa kuin Pr1+Ek.


Ruuhka-ajan paikallisjunista useimpia ei koskaan siirretty Lättähatuille vaan ne säilyivät lyhemmillä matkoilla (Kirkkonummi, Tikkurila, Kerava, Järvenpää) Pr1-vetoisina 60-luvun alkupuolelle ja muutettiin vuosina 1964-1967 lähinnä Sr12-vetureilla mutta osin myös Hr12-, Vv15- Hr1- ja Tr1-vetureilla ajettaviksi. Edellä mainitsemani Kirkkonummen ja Tikkurilan junat olivat Pr1-vetoisia sekä 1955 että 1962. Mainittua Riihimäen junaa ajettiin noin vuoteen 1960 saakka ainakin Hv2:lla, Pr2:lla, Tr1:llä ja Tr2:lla. Sen jälkeen veturiksi tuli Hr12.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Onko? Vertailukelpoisia lukuja on tietysti vaikea löytää johtuen alueliitoksista, taajamien leviämisestä yli kuntarajojen jne., mutta pikaisella Wikipedian selailulla vaikuttaisi että sekä Helsingin että Tampereen kasvu 1940 - 2010 sijoittuisi jonnekin 3,0-3,5 -kertaistumisen väliin. Tätä tietysti sopii problematisoida, mikä olisi mielenkiintoistakin, mutta päällisin puolin ainakin vaikuttaisi etteivät kasvuluvut ihan eri hehtaarilla ole. Yleisestä kaupungistumisesta ja teollistumisesta lienee kyse molempien kohdalla.


Tampereen kasvu on näköjään tapahtunut enemmän nykien kuin Helsingin, johtuen savupiipputeollisuuden taantumisesta 1970-80-luvulla jne.

Ainoastaan yhden suurimpiin kuuluvien kaupunkiemme väkiluku on notkahtanut pahasti sitten sodan päättymisen: Viipurin!

t. Rainer

----------


## Compact

> Missäs on museobussiliikennettä tarjolla?





> Esimerkiksi Linja-autohistoriallisen Seuran retkillä.


Lisäksi Mobiliassa on vuosittain elokuun alussa Linja-auton päivä, jolloin museobussit liikennöivät Kangasalla yleisillä maanteillä kuljettaen museovieraita.

"Linja-autoliitto, Suomen Linja-autohistoriallinen Seura ja Mobilia järjestävät jo perinteeksi muodostuneen Linja-auton päivän Mobiliassa elokuun ensimmäisenä sunnuntaina. Päivän ohjelmassa on vanhojen linja-autojen esittelyä Mobilian piha-alueella, opastettuja kierroksia ja museobussikuljetuksia."

----------


## SD202

> Ainakin Oulun seutua tarkastellen vaikuttaisi sille, että rautatieverkkoon perustuvalle lähijunaliikenteelle alkaa löytyä ymmärtäjiä ja jopa kannattajia. Toinen asia on onko matkustajia mutta Sm1- ja Sm2- kaluston tarpeen vähetessä kehitysalueella pääkaupunkiseudulla, tuntuisi kovin loogiselle vaikka saneeraamalla käyttöikää jatkaen tehdä 10-vuotiset kokeilujaksot muualla maassa tällä kalustolla. Vaikka se pompottaisikin ja penkkikin hiostaisi.


Matematiikkaa: Sm5 eli Flirt -junia tulee HSL seudun liikenteeseen 32 junayksikköä. Kuinka monta Sm1- ja Sm2 -junayksikköä noilla Sm5-junilla saadaan korvattua, kun junaliikenne jopa lisääntyy Kehäradan käyttöönoton myötä vuonna 2014?

Oma veikkaus/vastaus: loputkin Sm1-junat poistettaneen liikenteestä kaikkien 32:n Flirt -junan käyttöönoton myötä, mutta kaikki 50 kpl Sm2-junista jäävät Etelä-Suomeen liikennöimään. Sm2- ja etenkään Sm1 -junia ei siis riitä muualle Suomeen - ellei Flirt-junia tilata lisää.

----------


## risukasa

> Matematiikkaa: Sm5 eli Flirt -junia tulee HSL seudun liikenteeseen 32 junayksikköä. Kuinka monta Sm1- ja Sm2 -junayksikköä noilla Sm5-junilla saadaan korvattua, kun junaliikenne jopa lisääntyy Kehäradan käyttöönoton myötä vuonna 2014?
> 
> Oma veikkaus/vastaus: loputkin Sm1-junat poistettaneen liikenteestä kaikkien 32:n Flirt -junan käyttöönoton myötä, mutta kaikki 50 kpl Sm2-junista jäävät Etelä-Suomeen liikennöimään. Sm2- ja etenkään Sm1 -junia ei siis riitä muualle Suomeen - ellei Flirt-junia tilata lisää.


Tuo olisi taas uskomatonta penninvenyttämistä, jos Sm2:ia aiottaisiin pitkällä tähtäimellä jättää Helsingin lähiliikenteeseen, samoin kuin Sm4:ia (nämä unohdit) jotka myös ovat taajamaliikenteeseen sisutettuja ja joita myös tarvitaan oikeissa taajamajunissa. Ei Helsingin lähiliikenne niin riutuvaa ole, etteikö sinne vihdoinkin voida hankkia tarkoituksenmukaista kalustoa.

----------


## kouvo

> Matematiikkaa: Sm5 eli Flirt -junia tulee HSL seudun liikenteeseen 32 junayksikköä. Kuinka monta Sm1- ja Sm2 -junayksikköä noilla Sm5-junilla saadaan korvattua, kun junaliikenne jopa lisääntyy Kehäradan käyttöönoton myötä vuonna 2014?


Jaa-a, tuskin VR:kään onnistuu tuohon Vantaankosken ja Tikkurilan välille yli kymmentä lisäjunayksikköä hukkaamaan, joten eiköhän niitä jokunen jäisi maakuntienkin käyttöön, ellei niistä mieluummin tehtäisi tonnikalapurkkeja.

----------


## SD202

> Tuo olisi taas uskomatonta penninvenyttämistä, jos Sm2:ia aiottaisiin pitkällä tähtäimellä jättää Helsingin lähiliikenteeseen, samoin kuin Sm4:ia (nämä unohdit) jotka myös ovat taajamaliikenteeseen sisutettuja ja joita myös tarvitaan oikeissa taajamajunissa. Ei Helsingin lähiliikenne niin riutuvaa ole, etteikö sinne vihdoinkin voida hankkia tarkoituksenmukaista kalustoa.


Näin tein.  :Wink:  Jätin Sm4 -junat pois viestistäni, koska niiden pääasiallinen käyttö taitaa olla HSL-alueen ulkopuolelle kulkevissa H-, R- ja Z-junissa. Jää nähtäväksi, laitetaanko kaikki Sm4 -junat HSL-alueen ulkopuoliseen liikenteeseen Kehäradan valmistumisen myötä. Siinä liikenteessä lienee suurempi apu 160:n huippunopeudesta. 




> Jaa-a, tuskin VR:kään onnistuu tuohon Vantaankosken ja Tikkurilan välille yli kymmentä lisäjunayksikköä hukkaamaan, joten eiköhän niitä jokunen jäisi maakuntienkin käyttöön, ellei niistä mieluummin tehtäisi tonnikalapurkkeja.


On tosiaan mielenkiintoista, millaisilla kokoonpanoilla Flirtejä ajatetaan tulevaisuudessa ruuhka-ajan junissa. Ainakin nykyään I- ja käsittääkseni myös M-junat ajetaan ruuhka-aikoina kaksiyksikköisinä Sm1-/Sm2-junina, joten silloin meillä olisi siis Kehäradan liikenteeseen 16 kpl kaksiyksikköistä Sm5 -junarunkoa...? Tuohon vielä sitten vararungot ja huollossa olevat päälle, niin tiukoille taitaa mennä...Tiedä sitten, onko esim. A- ja K-juniin tarkoitus laittaa Flirtejä Kehäradan liikenteen alkaessa?

----------


## janihyvarinen

> On tosiaan mielenkiintoista, millaisilla kokoonpanoilla Flirtejä ajatetaan tulevaisuudessa ruuhka-ajan junissa. Ainakin nykyään I- ja käsittääkseni myös M-junat ajetaan ruuhka-aikoina kaksiyksikköisinä Sm1-/Sm2-junina, joten silloin meillä olisi siis Kehäradan liikenteeseen 16 kpl kaksiyksikköistä Sm5 -junarunkoa...? Tuohon vielä sitten vararungot ja huollossa olevat päälle, niin tiukoille taitaa mennä...Tiedä sitten, onko esim. A- ja K-juniin tarkoitus laittaa Flirtejä Kehäradan liikenteen alkaessa?


Jaa, onko Flirtienkin varakalustosuhde VR:n hoidossa sama kuin Allegroilla eli puolet liikenteessä, puolet huollossa?  :Wink:

----------


## kuukanko

> Jää nähtäväksi, laitetaanko kaikki Sm4 -junat HSL-alueen ulkopuoliseen liikenteeseen Kehäradan valmistumisen myötä.


Johan ne lähtevät aikaisemmin. Alun perin Sm4-runkoja oli HSL:n tilaamassa liikenteessä 10 kpl ja jokainen liikenteeseen tuleva Sm5 vähentää niitä yhdellä. Sm5 nro 10 on jo maassa, joten Sm4:ien päivät HSL:n tilaamassa liikenteessä alkavat olla vähissä.




> Jaa, onko Flirtienkin varakalustosuhde VR:n hoidossa sama kuin Allegroilla eli puolet liikenteessä, puolet huollossa?


32 rungolla 16 kpl 2 rungon junia tarkoittaa, että vararunkoja olisi huikeat 0 kpl.

----------


## janihyvarinen

> 32 rungolla 16 kpl 2 rungon junia tarkoittaa, että vararunkoja olisi huikeat 0 kpl.


Nimenomaan. Poikkeustilanteessa voidaan ajaa kahden rungon sijasta yhdellä rungolla. Tai sitten käyttää muuta kalustoa varakalustona (ellei tunnelisertifioinnin puute estä). Jostain syystä vaan tämä matematiikka ei toimi Allegron tapauksessa vaan runkoja makuutetaan varakalustona sen sijaan että niitä käytettäisiin tuottavaan liiketoimintaan.

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Johan ne lähtevät aikaisemmin. Alun perin Sm4-runkoja oli HSL:n tilaamassa liikenteessä 10 kpl ja jokainen liikenteeseen tuleva Sm5 vähentää niitä yhdellä. Sm5 nro 10 on jo maassa, joten Sm4:ien päivät HSL:n tilaamassa liikenteessä alkavat olla vähissä.


Itse asiassa A-/M-kierroissa en ole enää 15.8. lähtien nähnyt kyseisiä junia (Sm4) lainkaan. Kesällä niitä sentään kulki joka päivä kolme, olettaen että niitä oli ehjinä riittävästi. En ole ehtinyt selvittää, paljonko Sm4:sia on Keravan kaupunkiradan liikenteessä, mutta monta ei taida olla sielläkään.

----------


## kouvo

Kuinka hyvin tonnikalapurkeiksi jauhetut vanhat samit toimivat pk-seudun Flirtien varakalustona?

----------


## Antero Alku

> Johan ne lähtevät aikaisemmin. Alun perin Sm4-runkoja oli HSL:n tilaamassa liikenteessä 10 kpl ja jokainen liikenteeseen tuleva Sm5 vähentää niitä yhdellä. Sm5 nro 10 on jo maassa, joten Sm4:ien päivät HSL:n tilaamassa liikenteessä alkavat olla vähissä.


Mitäs superjunia nämä Sm5:t ovat? Aiemmin on sanottu, että Sm5 poistaa kaksi Sm1:tä (= 75 m Flirtiä = 100 m Sm1:tä) ja sitten on kehuttu, että Sm1:ä on jo voitu romuttaa kiitos Sm5:en. Mutta nyt siis yksi Sm5 korvaa lisäksi yhden Sm4:n (= 75 m Flirtiä = 150 m Sm1/4:ää). Tarkoittaako tämä, että aiemman Sm-kaluston käytettävyys on ollut 50 % ja...



> 32 rungolla 16 kpl 2 rungon junia tarkoittaa, että vararunkoja olisi huikeat 0 kpl.


... Sm5:n käytettävyys on 100 %?

Sinänsä en ole yllättynyt siitä, että Sm5:n käytettävyys on parempi kuin VR-Yhtymän kalustolla. Junakalusto Oy:n teknisistä asioista vastaa sama henkilö, joka on ollut vastuussa metrojunien ylläpidosta. Ja metrossahan on toteutunut aivan erilainen huoltokäytäntö ja käytettävyys kuin VR-Yhtymällä. Metron huoltopäällikköä on myös kiinnostanut tehokas toiminta.

Kun toimitaan tehokkaasti, Sm5-kaluston voi laskea olevan kokonaan käytössä huippukuorman aikaan. Onhan kellossa ja kalenterissa muitakin aikoja tehdä huoltotöitä kuin ruuhka-aika. Hyvin suunnitellun ja valmistetun junan ennakoivaan huolto-ohjelmaan ei tarvitse sisällyttää töitä, joita ei voi tehdä ruuhkan ulkopuolella tai viikonloppuisin. Siten varakaluston tarve on olemassa vain onnettomuuksia ja ennakoimattomia vaurioita varten. Varakalustoksi käyvät muutkin junat, ei varkaluston ole pakko olla samoja junia. Eikä varakaluston tarvitse olla Junakalusto Oy:n omaisuutta, riittää, että yhtiöllä on sopimus toisen kalustonomistajan kanssa.

Antero

----------


## tlajunen

> Mitäs superjunia nämä Sm5:t ovat? Aiemmin on sanottu, että Sm5 poistaa kaksi Sm1:tä (= 75 m Flirtiä = 100 m Sm1:tä) ja sitten on kehuttu, että Sm1:ä on jo voitu romuttaa kiitos Sm5:en. Mutta nyt siis yksi Sm5 korvaa lisäksi yhden Sm4:n (= 75 m Flirtiä = 150 m Sm1/4:ää).


No siis, se Sm5 vapauttaa yhden Sm4:n, joka taas vapauttaa muualta (vaikkapa H-junasta) yhden Sm1:n. Tuosta 1Sm5 = 2Sm1 -kehusta en tiedä, mutta se saattaa liittyä aikaan, jolloin keskipäivän liikenteessä lyhennettiin junapituuksia, jolloin aiemmin kahden vanhan yksikön junat voitiin korvata yhdellä Femmalla. Tällä hetkellähän keskipäivälläkin ajetaan ja N-junia pääasiassa kokoonpanoilla 3×vanha Sm tai 2×Femma, eli tavallaan yksi Femma korvaa puolitoista vanhaa.





> ... Sm5:n käytettävyys on 100 %?


Alkuperäinen kirjoittaja taisi tarkoittaa, että Kehäradan liikenteeseen on _tarjolla_ 16 kappaletta 2 yksikön Femmoja. Ei sitä, että Kehärata vaatisi niin paljoa. No, paljonkos se sitten vaatii? En nyt löytäyt Kehäradan suunnitelmadokumentteja, mutta muistaakseni koko kierroksen ajoaika taitaa olla piirun yli tunti yhteen suuntaan. Kun lasketaan Helsinkiin molempiin päihin kääntymisaikaa, niin edestakainen reitti lähdöstä seuraavaan lähtöön vienee 2 tuntia 20 minuuttia. Kun lähtöjä on 10 minuutin välein, tarvitaan kokoonpanoja 14 kappaletta. Mikäli nämä kaikki ajetaan tuplafemmoilla, kierto siis sitoo 28 yksikköä, ja 4 on huollossa/varalla. Minunkin mielestäni tämä osuu kategoriaan "tiukkaa tekee".

----------


## aki

Käsittääkseni Sm1:ä voitaisiin poistaa liikenteestä jo nyt enemmän kuin jo poistetut 4 yksikköä, nythän liikenteessä on jo 8 Sm5-yksikköä joka vastaa 16 Sm1/2-yksikköä ruuhka-aikaan, varmasti lähiaikoina liikenteeseen saadaan myös Sm5-yksiköt 09 ja 10 jolloin korvattavissa on jo 20 Sm1-yksikköä, eli jo poistettujen neljän yksikön lisäksi voitaisiin poistaa 16 yksikköä. Sangen verkkaista on tuo Sm1:n poistotahti.

----------


## Piikkimonni

Minä aikoinaan metkustin päivittäin kouluun lättähatulla Helsingin seudulla. Sm1:n tulo oli valtava edistysaskel mukavuudessa vaikka sen ajan sähköjunissa olikin ne matalat muovipenkit. Lätässä oli vielä kamalammat penkit ja moottorin ääni ja pyörien kohina oli pitemmän päälle ärsyttävää. Parasta kyytiä sai moottorittomassa välivaunussa, jossa oli korkeaselkäiset plyyshipenkit mutta niitä oli harvakseltaan Helsingin liikenteessä. Sm2 oli tietysti mukavampi kuin Sm1 koska siinä oli korkeat muovipenkit. Saneerauksen jälkeen molemmat ovat mukavia ja hyviä vaikka kyllä Sm1:n moottorivaunun nelistäminen kovassa vauhdissa tuntuu jopa pelottavalta.

Ilmeisesti Sm1 alkaa olla suunnitellun elinkaarensa päässä ja sarjan annetaan vähitellen kulua loppuun ylläpitoa heikentämällä. Vaunut ovat selkeästi huonossa kunnossa vaikka yllättävän luotettavia ne silti ovat näin jokapäiväisen asiakkaan silmin katsottuna. Silti sitä asemalla toivoo, että tulisipa Sm4 noiden rotiskojen sijaan. Niin kuumia ja tunkkaisia ne kesällä ovat. Talvella Sm1:t ajavat asiansa. Ovatpahan ainakin lämpimiä.

----------


## junabongari

Muuten.
Onko kellään tietoa sm1 kaluston hylkäys/romutusaikataulusta?

----------


## tlajunen

> Muuten.
> Onko kellään tietoa sm1 kaluston hylkäys/romutusaikataulusta?


Aikataulusta ei ole tietoa, ja epäilenkin, että aikataulu elää tilanteen mukaan. Sen sijaan olen antanut itseni ymmärtää, että tällä hetkellä on kahdeksan (8) Sm1-yksikköä, jotka on jo hylätty tai eivät muutoin enää palaa liikenteeseen.

----------


## ultrix

> Siitä, että nyt ei ole paikallisjunaliikennettä, ei voi tehdä mitään päätelmiä sen kannattavuudesta tai toimivuudesta tulevaisuudessa. Muun Suomen kuin Helsingin paikallisjunaliikenteen lakkauttamisesta tehtiin puhtaasti poliittinen päätös, joka ei ensisijaisesti perustunut mahdolliseen tulevaan kannattavuuteen, vaan tulevaisuudenkuvaan, jossa oli tarkoitus lisätä yksityisautoliikennettä, sen energiankulutusta ja suoritteita BKT:n kasvattamiseksi, ja samalla hyväksyttiin kritiikittä tästä aiheutuva saasteiden, melun ja päästöjen lisääntyminen. Ongelma on vain ollut, että meillä ei ole vieläkään kaikkialla tajuttu tämän päätöksen vastuuttomuutta. Tällä en väitä, että kaikki ennen 1965 ollut paikallisjunaliikenne olisi ollut edelleen perusteltua 2011, vaan että järkevämpi ja paremmin tosiasioihin tukeutuva ratkaisu olisi ollut paikallisjunaliikenteen kehittäminen kaikilla kasvaviksi suunnitelluilla seuduilla.





> Paikallisliikenteen lakkauttaminen muualla kuin Helsingin seudulla perustui pieniin ja voimakkaasti laskeviin matkustajamääriin, huonoon ratakapasiteettiin, joka tarvittiin kaukoliikenteelle, nopeasti vanhentuvaan kalustoon sekä siihen että kaikki investointirahat tarvittiin kaukoliikenteen pelastamiseen sekä Helsingin seudun lähiliikenteeseen. Noissa molemmissa oli kunnon matkustajapotentiaalia.
> 
> Käsitykseni mukaan rautateiden paikallisliikenteen uudelleen aloittaminen tai kehittäminen vaikuttaa matkustajapotentiaalin pohjalta tällä hetkellä perustellulta lähinnä Nokia - Lempäälä ja Tampere - Kangasala välillä ja tuokin hanke vaatisi minusta tuekseen ratikkaa eikä paikallisliikenne taida oikein mahtua nykyisille raiteille, jos Tampereelle ei haluta tehdä uutta rataverkon pullonkaulaa. Muualla kysyntä taitaa olla nykyisellä yhteiskuntarakenteella liian heikkoa.





> Petteri: Esität väärää tietoa uskomustesi tueksi.
> 
> On toki totta, että varsinaisesti "syvällä maaseudulla" paikallisjunaliikenteen kehittämiseen tai säilyttämiseen ei ollut edellytyksiä maaltamuuton seurauksena. 
> 
> Sen sijaan suurilla ja keskisuurilla kaupunkiseuduilla kyse oli yksinkertaisesti väärien ulkomaalaisten mallien kömpelöstä soveltamisesta väärin Suomen olosuhteisiin. Asiasta on jo tehty osittain tutkimusta, harmi kyllä käsittääkseni Mikko Itälahden gradu aiheesta ei ole vielä valmistunut. Tehtiin virheellinen valinta keskittyä vain kaukoliikenteeseen ja Helsingin paikallisjunaliikenteeseen, kun oikeampi ja taloudellisesti paras ratkaisu olisi ollut sisällyttää kehitettäviin myös muiden kehittyvien kaupunkiseutujen ja kaupunkiketjujen paikallisjunaliikenne.
> 
> Vanheneva kalusto on yksinkertaisesti väärä väite. Lakkautukset aloitettiin 1964 juuri silloin, kun Dm7 - kalusto oli saatu kokonaisuudessaan käyttöön. Kalusto oli käyttökelpoista pitkälle 1980-luvulle. 1980-luvun lakkautukset toki liittyvät Dm7-kaluston vanhenemiseen. Sitä korvaavan kaluston hankinta mokattiin, mahdollisesti osin tahallaan. 
> 
> Liikenteen lakkauttamiseksi käytetyt taloudelliset perusteet osoitettiin merkittävältä osin vääriksi jo 1970-luvun alussa eduskunnan asetettua asiaa tutkimaan komitean, joka osoitti rautatiehallituksen käyttämät laskentaperusteet vääriksi erityisesti Dm7 - kaluston ja linja-autokaluston välisen vertailun osalta. Ikävä kyllä tuolloin ei löytynyt sellaisia tekijöitä, jotka olisivat pystyneet näyttämään kehittämishankkeille suuntaa. Minulla ei ole nyt käsillä ko. lähdettä, mutta se oli varsin selkeä tämän asian osalta. Liikennetaloudellisten laskelmien väärentäminen poliittisesti halutun tuloksen saamiseksi ei ole mikään poikkeus Suomessa. Esimerkiksi Turun raitioteiden lakkautus, Länsimetro ja useimmat Suomen moottoritiet on rakennettu laskelmia tarkoituksellisesti manipuloimalla.


Tampereen kaupunkiseudulla 1970-luvun alussa paikallisjunaliikenteen osuus oli n. 2 % joukkoliikenteen matkoista. Yleinen mentaliteetti 1970-luvun alun suunnitelmissa oli, että näkymät joukkoliikennejärjestelmän kehittämiseen vaikuttavista tekijöistä perustuivat sillä hetkellä tiedossa olleisiin "tosiasioihin" ja toisaalta vallitseviin asenteisiin. Maankäytön osalta oli lähimpien vuosikymmenien kehityssuunnat jo hahmoteltu joukkoliikenteen järjestelmään vaikuttavalla tarkkuudella. Senhetkisten maankäyttösuunnitelmien pohjalta oli _"varmaa, etteivät väestö ja työpaikat keskity siinä määrin rautateiden liikennepaikkojen ympärille, että rautateiden käyttö olisi liikennetaloudellisesti edullista"_. Ainakin lähitulevaisuudessa oli näin ollen päähuomio keskitettävä senhetkisen linja-autoliikenteen palvelutason kohottamiseen, ja paikallisjunaliikenteen kehittäminen vaipui unholaan seuraavaksi 20 vuodeksi. Itse asiassa tuon jälkeen se vasta taantuikin, mm. Tampereen ja Oriveden välillä kulkeneet paikallisjunavuorot (n. 10 suuntaansa, pysähtymiskäytännöt vaihtelivat) lakkautettiin ja niiden mukana _kaikki_ noin parikymmentä seisaketta, eikä 23.5.1993 jälkeen koko 40 km pätkällä, josta puolet (Tampere-Suinula) helminauhataajamassa ole ollut säännöllistä henkilöliikenteen junapysähdystä. Ei edes, vaikka 1990-luvulla rakennettiin entisen Messukylän aseman _viereen_ Jankan lähiö.

Vuonna 1974 Tampereen yleiskaavan muistutusten tiivistelmissä todettiin kaupungin vastineessa Pirkanmaan luonnonsuojeluyhdistykselle ja Kehittyvän Tampereen kunnallisjärjestölle ihan suoraan, että _"Valtionrautatiet eivät ole osoittaneet kiinnostusta lähihenkilöliikenteen hoitamiseksi, koska sen ilmoituksen mukaan Tampereen alueen väestöpohja on liian vähäinen suuren kapasiteetin omaavan kiskoliikenteen harjoittamiseen ja koska kiskoliikenne aiheuttaa suuret investointimenot."_ Tampereen seutukaavaliitolle kaavoittaja vastasi, että _Joukko-raideliikenteen huomattavaan kehittymiseen ei tähänastisten käyttäjämäärätietojen perusteella ole ollut edellytyksiä. Valtionrautateiden toimesta harjoitettavan henkilöliikenteen lähtökohtana on ollut kuntien taloudellinen osallistuminen, mihin ei ainakaan yleiskaavavaiheessa ole voitu perustaa suunnittelua._ Myöhemmin kuitenkin todettiin, että raideliikenteellä olisi mahdollisuudet nopeana, suuria joukkoja liikuttelevana kulkumuotona, joka saattaisi hetken kuluttua olla ajankohtainen koko kaupunkiseutuakin ajatellen.

Tuntuukin, että tuolloin on ollut dilemma VR:n rahaaruinaava käsi ja yleinen mielenkiinnottomuus paikallisliikennettä kohtaan, jonka takia ei ole uskallettu kaavoittaa tarpeeksi tiheästi radan varteen, koska paikallisjunaliikennettä ei ole voitu taata, mistä on seurannut se, että entinenkin paikallisjunaliikenne pääsi osaltaan taantumaan. Paikallisjunaliikenne oli kuitenkin myös naapurikuntien tahtotila, ja mm. Ylöjärven kunta esitti yhteistyötä kaupungin, VR:n ja naapurikuntien kesken rautatieliikenteen kehittämisessä ja asutuksen sijoittamisen suunnittelussa, mitä ilmeisimmin ilman mitään vaikutusta. Myös Rautatiehallitus oli sitä mieltä, että paikallisjunakysymys pitäisi tutkia koko kaupunkiseutua käsittävänä ja kuntien tulisi erillään yleiskaavoituksesta selvittää, onko mahdollisuuksia VR:n edellyttämään taloudelliseen tukeen. Yleiskaava näytti Rautatiehallituksen mukaan oli siltä, ettei paikallisjunaliikenteeseen tarvitsisi varautua ollenkaan.

Tuolloin oltiin myös odottavalla kannalla sähköjunien suhteen, mikä on varmasti ollut oma lukunsa: ei viitsisi ostaa dieselmoottorijunia, kun sähköistys Riihimäki-Tampere-Seinäjoki on juuri muutaman vuoden päästä valmistumassa ja muillekin rataosille ennen pitkää. No, Sm-junaliikenne on katkeamattomalla perinteellä liikennöity n. 35 vuoden ajan Tpe-Hki, pysähtymiskäytännöt ovat hieman vaihdelleet, ja ainoana erona esim. 1981 vuoden paikallisjuniin nykyään ei pysähdytä enää Kuljussa. Erikseen oli työläisjuna Toijala-Tampere, jolla pääsi Tampereelle klo 7:ksi, 8:ksi ja 16:ksi sekä iltapäivällä takaisin seisakkeille klo 13, 14 ja 16 jälkeen. Porin ja Oriveden ratojen paikallisliikenteen kannalta kävi ikävästi niin, että Porin radan sähköistys valmistui 14 vuotta paikallisliikenteen lakkauttamisen jälkeen ja Jyväskylän radan sähköistys 6 vuotta lättähattujen hylkäämisen jälkeen, jonka jälkeen oli enää pari vuotta pysähdykset Kangasalla, Ruutanassa ja Suinulassa, ei enää Tampereen liikennepaikoilla.


Vasta 1990-luvun alussa tehtiin ensi kerran todellisia suunnitelmia (Aki Lumiahon DI-työ ja Pirkanmaan liiton, VR:n ja TKL:n tilaama Selvitys raideliikenteen kehittämismahdollisuuksista Tampereen kaupunkiseudulla 1992 - 2010 - 2030) lähiraideliikenteen palauttamisesta Tampereen seudulle. En tiedä selvityksen käsittelyhistoriasta, mutta ainakaan se ei johtanut mihinkään konkreettisiin toimiin seudullisen bussilinjaston kehittämistä (I kehitysvaihe) lukuunottamatta. Ellei jatkosuunnitteluksi lasketa nykyisiä raitiotie- ja lähijunasuunnitelmia noin 20 vuotta myöhemmin, lopulta askeleen verran alkupisteestä edellä.

Että näin Hämeessä.




> Sm1 - 2 - kaluston osalta mielestäni järjetöntä on sellainen toimintamalli, missä ko. kaluston uudiskäyttö estetään. 
> 
> Olen itse epäileväinen sen suhteen, että Sm1-2 - kalustolla olisi kovin suurta merkitystä esimerkiksi Varsinais-Suomen tai Pirkanmaan paikallisjunaliikenteessä.
> Toiminnallisesti edullisemmaksi tulee aloittaa pilottiliikenne kohdistamalla 2-3 Sm4/5 - junaa kullekin seudulle ja käynnistää uuden nykyaikaisen kaluston hankinta.
> Silti; pidän selvänä, että Sm1 - junia tulisi edes tarjota myytäväksi käyttökuntoisina tai saneerattavaksi, sitten nähtäisiin, voiko niistä tehdä kokonaistaloudellisesti järkevän ratkaisun. Samoin toimintakuntoiset Sm1:t voivat olla esimerkiksi modernimpien junien varakalustoa.


Nykytilauksen mukainen Sm5-kalusto on täysin sidottu HSL-liikenteeseen seuraavaksi noin 30-40 vuodeksi. Sm4-junia saanee helpommin irti Ilmalasta, jossa niitä kuulemma seisoo jopa tyhjän panttina. Voisiko joku paikallinen käydä esim. Käpylän kallioilla kiikarien kanssa vahvistamassa huhun?  :Wink: 

Sitten, kun Sm2-junia korvataan aikanaan Flirteillä, kannattaisi harkita niiden remontoimista taajamajunakalustoksi. Kuinka paljon vaikuttanee Sm2:n kiihtyvyyteen ja huippunopeuteen MLNRV-projektin kaltainen matalalattiaisen välivaunun asentaminen? Välivaunu + täydellinen uudelleensisustaminen pikajunavaunumaisen mukavaksi taajamajunaksi tarkoittaisi Sm2-junille uutta elämää esim. yhteysväleillä PoriRauma, SeinäjokiVaasa, HankoRiihimäki (uusi yhteys, kyllä), KotkaKouvola, RaaheKemi ja mahdollisesti Tampereen ja Varsinais-Suomen paikallisjunien alku-/varakalustona. Uutta kalustoa kyllä saadaan 10 vuodessa kummallekin seudulle.




> Näin tein.  Jätin Sm4 -junat pois viestistäni, koska niiden pääasiallinen käyttö taitaa olla HSL-alueen ulkopuolelle kulkevissa H-, R- ja Z-junissa. Jää nähtäväksi, laitetaanko kaikki Sm4 -junat HSL-alueen ulkopuoliseen liikenteeseen Kehäradan valmistumisen myötä. Siinä liikenteessä lienee suurempi apu 160:n huippunopeudesta.


Itse asiassa Sm4:sia ei pitäisi näkyä HSL-liikenteessä enää ollenkaan. HSL ei maksa VR:lle enää Sm4-lisää, joten kuulemma Sm4 laitetaan HSL-liikenteeseen ainoastaan silloin, kun Sm1/2-junia ei Ilmalassa riitä.

"Kaupunkijuna" onkin syytä ristiä uudestaan, todellisuudessa Sm4 on mitä parhainta taajamajunakalustoa.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Tampereen kaupunkiseudulla 1970-luvun alussa paikallisjunaliikenteen osuus oli n. 2 % joukkoliikenteen matkoista. Yleinen mentaliteetti 1970-luvun alun suunnitelmissa oli, että näkymät joukkoliikennejärjestelmän kehittämiseen vaikuttavista tekijöistä perustuivat sillä hetkellä tiedossa olleisiin "tosiasioihin" ja toisaalta vallitseviin asenteisiin. Maankäytön osalta oli lähimpien vuosikymmenien kehityssuunnat jo hahmoteltu joukkoliikenteen järjestelmään vaikuttavalla tarkkuudella. Senhetkisten maankäyttösuunnitelmien pohjalta oli _"varmaa, etteivät väestö ja työpaikat keskity siinä määrin rautateiden liikennepaikkojen ympärille, että rautateiden käyttö olisi liikennetaloudellisesti edullista"_.


Kiitos Ultrixille asiatietoon perustuvasta katsauksesta. Siis ei mutuun, arvailuun ja omien toiveiden mukaan keksittyyn historiaan perustuvaa spekulaatiota.

Ultrixin faktan päälle voi todeta vielä, että 1970-luvulla liikennesuunnittelussa ja erityisesti joukkoliikenteessä toimintaa pidettiin liiketoimintana, jonka tarkoitus oli tuottaa voittoa. Ympäristönäkökohdilla ei ollut merkitystä. Esim. öljykriisi oli taloudellinen, ei ympäristöongelma. Suomella ei ollut taloudellista varaa polttaa öljyä yhä enemmän.

Junaliikennettä supistettiin ensimmäisenä, koska junaliikenne oli täysin subventoimatonta ja siten heikoimmassa asemassa. Lipputuloilla olisi pitänyt kustantaa sekä liikennöinti että väyläverkko. Bussiliikenne oli seuraavaksi kannattamattominta, koska se sai subventiona sentään väyläverkon. Siksi bussiliikenne kykenikin kilpailemaan vahvasti subventoidun autoilun kanssa junia pidempään.

Autoilun voimakkaan subvention ja autoilun kuluttajahinnan laskun vuoksi joukkoliikenne ei ole kokonaisuudessaan liiketaloudellisesti kilpailukykyistä. Poikkeuksena ovat ainoastaan lähinnä lomamatkat, joissa matkan pituus tekee auton mahdottomaksi.

Kun lisäksi kaavoituksella on sekä tuettu että käytetty hyväksi autoilun lisääntymistä niin yhteiskunnan fyysisissä kuin sosiaalisissa rakenteessa, on tultu vääjäämättä nykytilanteeseen. Joukkoliikenteen mahdollisuudet on supistettu käytännössä minimiin, mikä tarkoittaa sitä, että joukkoliikenteen kustannukset on maksimoitu.

Mutta samalla on myös maksimoitu koko liikenteen kustannus ja muu rasite yhteiskunnassa. Ongelma onkin siinä, että toisaalta liikenteen ja erityisesti autoilun rasitetta ei osata eikä halutakaan laskea ja esittää. Ja toisaalta, yhteiskunnassa on useita erillisiä toimijoita ja aloja, joille autoilun ja liikenteen kustannusten maksimointi on etu ja intressi. Periaatteessa koko liikennesektorin yritystoiminnalle on etu ja tavoite kasvattaa liikenteen osuutta kansantaloudessa, koska siten he kasvattavat omaa liiketoimintaansa. Tällaisia aloja ovat esim. maanrakennusala, autokauppa, bussiala, taksit, VR-Yhtymä, lentoliikenne ja polttoainekauppa. Lisäksi on lukuisia autoilusta välillisesti hyötyviä aloja, erityisesti vähittäiskauppa ja talonrakennusala.




> Sitten, kun Sm2-junia korvataan aikanaan Flirteillä, kannattaisi harkita niiden remontoimista taajamajunakalustoksi. Kuinka paljon vaikuttanee Sm2:n kiihtyvyyteen ja huippunopeuteen MLNRV-projektin kaltainen matalalattiaisen välivaunun asentaminen? Välivaunu + täydellinen uudelleensisustaminen pikajunavaunumaisen mukavaksi taajamajunaksi tarkoittaisi Sm2-junille uutta elämää esim. yhteysväleillä PoriRauma, SeinäjokiVaasa, HankoRiihimäki (uusi yhteys, kyllä), KotkaKouvola, RaaheKemi ja mahdollisesti Tampereen ja Varsinais-Suomen paikallisjunien alku-/varakalustona.


Oma arvioni on, ettei asiaa kannata ratkaista välivaunulla, vaan madaltamalla liitevaunun keskiosa. Välivaunu kasvattaa kokonaismassaa, joka suhteessa Sm-junien vetovoimaan on jo nyt nykymitalla alhainen. Arvelen myös, että madaltamisremontti on huomattavasti halvempi kuin välivaunu.




> Porin ja Oriveden ratojen paikallisliikenteen kannalta kävi ikävästi niin, että Porin radan sähköistys valmistui 14 vuotta paikallisliikenteen lakkauttamisen jälkeen ja Jyväskylän radan sähköistys 6 vuotta lättähattujen hylkäämisen jälkeen, jonka jälkeen oli enää pari vuotta pysähdykset Kangasalla, Ruutanassa ja Suinulassa, ei enää Tampereen liikennepaikoilla.


Olen ajanut Ranskassa 2000-luvulla dieselmoottorivaunulla, joka oli valmistettu 1960-luvulla. Portugalissa on modernisoitu viime vuosikymmenellä yhtä vanhoja dieselmoottorivaunuja. Jos VR:ssä tai poliitikoilla olisi ollut halua, myös lättähattuja olisi voinut modernisoida siksi ajaksi, kun sähköistys etenee. Toisaalta, yhtä hyvin olisi voitu hankkia uusia moottorivaunuja, hankittiinhan niitä lopulta 2000-luvullakin. Valmetilla oli suunnitelma Sm1:n rakenteeseen perustuneesta 4-akselisesta dieselmoottorivaunusta.

Antero

----------


## petteri

> Junaliikennettä supistettiin ensimmäisenä, koska junaliikenne oli täysin subventoimatonta ja siten heikoimmassa asemassa. Lipputuloilla olisi pitänyt kustantaa sekä liikennöinti että väyläverkko. Bussiliikenne oli seuraavaksi kannattamattominta, koska se sai subventiona sentään väyläverkon. Siksi bussiliikenne kykenikin kilpailemaan vahvasti subventoidun autoilun kanssa junia pidempään.
> 
> Autoilun voimakkaan subvention ja autoilun kuluttajahinnan laskun vuoksi joukkoliikenne ei ole kokonaisuudessaan liiketaloudellisesti kilpailukykyistä.


Milläköhän lailla autoilua nykyään subventoidaan? Autoilun verotus on aika voimakasta.

----------


## Peba

> "Kaupunkijuna" onkin syytä ristiä uudestaan, todellisuudessa Sm4 on mitä parhainta taajamajunakalustoa.


SM4-kalustoa on ylläpidetty sisustan kannalta omituisesti. Suuressa osassa vaunuja on rikkinäiset ovet korkeammalla olevissa osastoissa. Rikki on joko automaattiovi toiseen vaunuun tai kokonaan poistettu ovi portaikkoon. Sen sijaan alemmalla tasolla olevat ovet tuntuvat useimmiten toimivan.

Jos portaikon ovi on paikallaan, junahenkilökunta jättää sen tyypillisesti auki lippuja konutessaan. 

Harmi, sillä SM4 on huomattavasti hiljaisempi ja mukavampi silloin kun osaston molemmat ovet ovat kiinni.

----------


## hylje

> Milläköhän lailla autoilua nykyään subventoidaan? Autoilun verotus on aika voimakasta.


Kyse ei tietenkään ole suorasta julkisesta subventiosta, joka budjetoidaan omalla nimellään julkisvallan budjetteihin.

Julkisvallan päätösten johdosta kuitenkin ollaan kaavoitettu väljää aluetta ja paljon parkkipaikkoja, koska kantakaupunki on koettu yleisesti vastenmieliseksi ja vanhanaikaiseksi. Myös työpaikkojen ja asuntojen suunnittelua lähekkäin alettiin jossain välissä välttämään, huolimatta raskaimmankin teollisuuden puhdistumisesta ja vanhan suomalaisen kaupungin muodostumisesta teollisuuslaitoksen välittömään läheisyyteen. 

Asiaa ei auta se, että arkkitehtuurin ainoa messias Alvar suunnitteli lähinnä lähiökiinteistöjä, sijaitsi se Töölönlahdella, Katajanokalla tai korvessa. Ala siltä pohjalta uutena arkkitehdin kloppina ajamaan keskustan kehittämistä! Tilaajat -- suomalainen rakennusteollisuus -- eivät halua haastavia ja monipuolisia keskustarakennuksia, vaan helppoja lähes identtisiä elementtitaloja jonnekin metsään.

Näillä päätöksillä tiiviistä jalankulku- ja joukkoliikenneperustaista kaupunkiasumista tehtiin kalliimmaksi vaihtoehdoksi verrattuna autoiluun perustuvaan lähiöasumiseen. Vaikka periaatteessa yksilö voi valita, subventoiko kaupunkia vai autoilua, käytännössä kaupunkiin tai työpaikan naapuriin ei mahdu, joten rahat on pakko sijoittaa autoiluun. Moottoriteitä ja katuja tietenkin rakennetaan reippaasti, joten tien päälle mahtuu. Miksei, koska autoiluhan on varsin kannattavaa verotusta valtiolle?

Puhumattakaan hajautetuista palveluista, joka tekee autottoman elämän vaikeaksi, mahdottomaksi muuten hyvillä alueilla jos sattuu tykkäämään hyvästä ruoasta, harrastamaan tai kasvattamaan lapsia.

Autoilun verotuksesta ja yhteiskunnan autoiluun investoinneista voisi varmaan kirjoittaa toisen litanian.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Milläköhän lailla autoilua nykyään subventoidaan? Autoilun verotus on aika voimakasta.


Arvaanko oikein, että lasket autoilun verojen ja tienpidon erotuksen ja väität sen perusteella, että autoilua ei subventoida vaan autoilu subventoi? Tähän erehdykseen ei tosin taida sortua enää edes Autoliitto.

Autoilua subventoidaan siten, että se ei vastaa kaikista aiheuttamistaan kustanunnksista, koska autoilu aiheuttaa runsaasti muita sekä suoria että epäsuoria kustannuksia kuin tienpidon kustannukset.

Juuri on puhuttu esimerkiksi siitä, että autoilijoille kustannetaan kaupungeissa pysäköintipaikat, koska autoilijoilla itsellään ei ole niihin varaa. Mutta lisäksi autoilijoille kustannetaan kaikki muukin tila, joka autoilun tilantarpeen vuoksi osoitetaan liikennealueeksi ja liikenteen suoja-alueeksi. Tämän tilan arvoa voidaan määrittää kiinteistöjen hinnan kautta tai kiinteistöjen arvon alenemisena sen vuoksi, että autoliikenne pilaa ympäristönsä melulla ja päästöillä.

Autopaikat eivät ole ainoa asia, jossa autoilun subventio tulee räikeästi näkyviin. Samaa subventiota ovat muutkin kaupunkiympäristön liikennerakenteet, kuten sillat ja tunnelit sekä eriatasoliittymät. Keskustatunneli osoitti konkreettisesti, etteivät autoilijat tai autoilua haluavat tarvinneet enää välttämätöntä tunnelia, jos he olisivat joutuneet maksamaan sen itse. Aivan samoin kävisi muidenkin välttämättömien kymmenien ja satojen miljoonien hankkeiden kanssa. Esimerkiksi Vuosaaren autoilijat tuskin suostuisivat maksamaan 100200 M Itäväylän ja Kehä I:n eritasoliittymästä, vaikka sitä nyt parin liikennevalokierron tähden vaativatkin muiden kustannuksella.

Suorien kustannusten joukkoon kuuluvat myös liikenteen onnettomuuskulut. Esimerkiksi hoidoista ei makseta todellisia kustannuksia, vaan yhteiskunnan subventoimat maksut. Epäsuoriin kustannuksiin kuuluvat puolestaan terveyden menetykset, jotka aiheutuvat välillisesti liikenteestä liikenteen suoraan aiheuttamien haittojen kautta. Kuten päästöistä aiheutuvat sairaudet ja onnettomuuksien uhrien ansionmenetykset ja heidän omaisiinsa kohdistuvat vaikutukset. Monet ympäristöhaitat ovat myös välillisesti liikenteen aiheuttamia suorien ympäristövaikutusten seurannaisvaikutuksia. Esimerkiksi lahti rehevöityy kun tie sulkee vedenvaihdon. Vesistön kalakanta voi tuhoutua ja rannan tontit menettävät arvonsa.

Suuri osa liikenteen subventiosta tapahtuu kaupungeissa, koska liikenteen määrä on niissä suurin suhteessa ihmisten määrään ja maa-alaan. Autoilun verotus ei kuitenkaan tuo senttiäkään kaupungeille, vaan verot kerää valtio. Ruuhkamaksu olisi mahdollisesti sellainen maksu, jonka saisikin kaupunki. Mutta juuri tämä on yksi ruuhkamaksun suuri kompastuskivi, koska se merkitsisi liikenteen verotuksen siirtoa valtiolta kunnille. Toistaiseksi siis autoa käyttämättömät kuntalaiset subventoivat autoilijoille kaiken, mikä kaupungeissa on autoilun tarpeisiin.

Hylje kirjoittikin jo muunlaisesta välillisestä autoilun subventiosta. Järjestelmätasolla kaavoitus ja yhdyskuntarakenne ovatkin ylivoimainen autoilun subventio. Ilman mittavaa tieverkkoa ja kalliita liittymiä esimerkiksi automarketkulttuuri ei olisi mahdollista. Ja marketeissa asiointi onkin merkittävä näiden teiden kuormittaja. Hyvä esimerkki siitä oli, kun Iso Omena vaati Tielaitosta rakentamaan välttämättömän liittymän Länsiväylälle, jotta Ison Omenaan pääsee autolla tarpeeksi helposti. Niin välttämätön tämä muistaakseni noin 30 M:n liittymä ei ollut, että Omena olisi itse suostunut sen kustantamaan.

Antero

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Sen sijaan olen antanut itseni ymmärtää, että tällä hetkellä on kahdeksan (8) Sm1-yksikköä, jotka on jo hylätty tai eivät muutoin enää palaa liikenteeseen.


Mitkä nämä mahtavat olla tällä hetkellä? Resiina-lehdestä luetun perusteella olen käsityksessä, että seuraavat kuusi (6) on ainakin poistettu liikenteestä: 6003, 6004, 6005, 6008, 6014 ja 6019 (kaikki tietenkin ohjausvaunuineen). Mitkä kaksi mahtavat puuttua listasta?

----------


## tlajunen

> Mitkä nämä mahtavat olla tällä hetkellä?


En tiedä, asiasta kevyesti jutellessa ei yksilöt tulleet puheeksi.  :Smile:

----------


## Rattivaunu

> En tiedä, asiasta kevyesti jutellessa ei yksilöt tulleet puheeksi.


Sysäyksen kyselylle antoi lähinnä se, että loppukesästä liikkui huhuja yksiköiden 6009 ja 6045 sivuun laittamisesta. Molemmat kuitenkin ovat esiintyneet liikenteessä mm. tällä viikolla, 6009 esimerkiksi E-junassa Hki - Klh, lähtö Hki C:stä la 17.9. klo 18:19. Yksikkö 6045 on myös liikkunut aktiivisesti viime päivinä.

----------


## vristo

Mitä enemmän itse matkustan Sm5:lla, sitä enemmän olen sitä mieltä, että vanhat, hyvin palvelleet Sm1/2sähkömoottorijunat ovat mielestäni jo aikansa eläneit. Sitä oikein piristyy kun näkee Flirt-junan saapuvan asemalle. Matalalla oleva, tasainen lattia, ilmastointi, miellyttävät sisätilat sekä vertaansa vailla olevat kulkuominaisuudet tekevät näistä moderneista sähkömoottorijunista aivan ylivertaisia aikaisimpiin sarjoihin verrattuna. 

Mielestäni myös pääkaupunkiseudun ulkopuolinen taajamajunaliikenne ansaitsee samaan tapaan modernia rautatiekalustoa, joka on tarjolla sekä sähkö- että dieselkäyttöisinä.

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Mielestäni myös pääkaupunkiseudun ulkopuolinen taajamajunaliikenne ansaitsee samaan tapaan modernia rautatiekalustoa, joka on tarjolla sekä sähkö- että dieselkäyttöisinä.


Periaatteessa kyllä, mutta jos vaihtoehtona on, että liikennettä ei ole, niin sitten liikenne vanhallakin kalustolla on parempi vaihtoehto. Siksi Sm1/Sm2-junia ei saa eikä pidä romuttaa kevytmielisesti.

----------


## kouvo

> Mielestäni myös pääkaupunkiseudun ulkopuolinen taajamajunaliikenne ansaitsee samaan tapaan modernia rautatiekalustoa, joka on tarjolla sekä sähkö- että dieselkäyttöisinä.


Käytännössähän tämä toki menee näin, että koska käynnistämiskustannukset uudella kalustolla ovat liian kovat, niin ajelkoon pk-seudun ulkopuolella vain busseilla. Se on vaan niin paljon helpompaa pistää kansallisomaisuutta romuksi kuin tehdä minkään asian eteen mitään.

----------


## kuukanko

> Tuohon vielä sitten vararungot ja huollossa olevat päälle, niin tiukoille taitaa mennä...


HSL:n hallituksen ensi viikon esityslistalla on 9 lisä-Flirtin ostaminen, jotta kalusto riittäisi. Listateksti

----------


## JSL

Hyviä uutisia. Mutta 41 junaa ei riitä, vaan kaikki Sm1-2 pitää saada pois, ne ovat aikansa eläneitä romukasoja.

----------


## aulis

> Hyviä uutisia. Mutta 41 junaa ei riitä, vaan kaikki Sm1-2 pitää saada pois, ne ovat aikansa eläneitä romukasoja.


Miksi Sm2-junat pitäisi poistaa heti saneerauksen jälkeen? Niillähän on käyttöikää vielä n. 15-20 vuotta edessään. Lähes sen verran on jo kulunut Sm1-junien saneerauksesta, ja Sm1-junat ovatkin aika lailla tiensä päässä.

----------


## JSL

No ei se saneeraus silti niistä uusia tee. Proto-6006:en kaltanen vähän isompi uudistus olis pitänyt saada. 
Kuitenkin ne on silti korkeakorisia, ei jäähdytyslaitteita ja kulkuominaisuudet on mitä on. Menihän Dm4:setkin 
aika nuorina sulattoon. Aletaan säästämään korjauskuluissa ja isomman vian tullessa ei tilattaisi varaosia, 
vaan puretaan olemassaolevia vaunuja osiksi, kuten nyt 12kpl Dv12 veturia on jo nyt purettu. Jos oikeasti 
halutaan lisätä junien suosiota, pitää panostaa kalustoon ja vanhat romut kuuseen.

----------


## aki

Nyt hankittavien 32kpl Sm5:n hankinta ja ehkä 9kpl lisätilaus on ainakin mun mielestä aika hyvä "panostus" lähiliikenteeseen, kun on kyse niinkin suuren junasarjan korvaamisesta uudella kalustolla kuin Sm1/2, niin on mielestäni selvää ettei koko sarjaa voi eikä kannata korvata kerralla. Sm2-junilla on peruskorjauksen ansiosta käyttöikää jäljellä vielä aiemmin mainittu 15-20 vuotta joten miksi nämä pitäisi laittaa romuksi? Jatkossa Sm2-kaluston käyttö tulee varmaankin painottumaan rantaradan lähijuniin jonne ei edelleenkään ole tulossa matalalattiakalustoa, olen kyllä sitä mieltä että myös E, S ja U-juniin pitäisi jo saada matalaa kalustoa, on aika epäreilua että jatkossa kehäradan liikenne on 100% matalaa ja myös suuri osa pääradan muusta lähijunaliikenteestä on matalaa kun taas Espoon ja Kirkkonummen suuntaan ei laiteta lainkaan matalaa kalustoa! Tullaankohan A-linjalla ajamaan kehäradan aloittamisen jälkeen pelkästään Sm2-kalustolla kun kaikki flirtit menee kehäradan liikenteeseen vai sijoitetaankohan A:lle Sm4-kalustoa?

----------


## Antero Alku

> Jos oikeasti halutaan lisätä junien suosiota, pitää panostaa kalustoon ja vanhat romut kuuseen.


Asiakkaalle on kylläkin aivan yhdentekevää, jääkö tulematta upouusi Sm5 vai 40 vuotta vanha Sm1. Myös se on yhdentekevää, onko syynä lumi, pakkanen, konduktööripula vai vettyneet asetinlaitteen viestikaapelit. Jos ei juniin voi luottaa, niitä ei käytetä. Se on jo nähty.

Monessa asiallisessa tutkimuksessa on selvitetty, ettei joukkoliikennekaluston laadulla ja iällä ole merkitystä, vaan PALVELUN laadulla. Matala lattia ja pehmeä penkki ovat osa palvelua, mutta ne eivät ole asioita, jotka ratkaisevat sen, mennäänkö joukkoliikenteellä vai ostetaanko auto.

Joukkoliikenteen asiakkaat ja kuluttajat yleensä eivät ole juna- tai bussiharrastajia, joille ovat tärkeitä ulkoiset seikat ja jotka seuraavat ja kiinnittävät huomiota valmistajiin ja vuosimalleihin. Eivät matkustajat edes tiedä eroa Sm1:n ja Sm2:n välillä. Sm5:n varmaan erottavat, mutta sen perusteella, että se on eri näköinen, kun se on eri värinenkin.

Antero

----------


## risukasa

> On aika epäreilua että jatkossa kehäradan liikenne on 100% matalaa ja myös suuri osa pääradan muusta lähijunaliikenteestä on matalaa kun taas Espoon ja Kirkkonummen suuntaan ei laiteta lainkaan matalaa kalustoa! Tullaankohan A-linjalla ajamaan kehäradan aloittamisen jälkeen pelkästään Sm2-kalustolla kun kaikki flirtit menee kehäradan liikenteeseen vai sijoitetaankohan A:lle Sm4-kalustoa?


Jos kehäradalla ajetaan pelkillä matalilla niin silloin ajetaan käytännössä A:llakin. Kaikkien kaupunkiratojen kalustokierrot tulevat erittäin todennäköisesti olemaan yksi suuri kokonaisuus. Jos ei mitään erityistä syytä ole ajattaa yhdellä linjalla eri kalustoa, niin silloin siellä ajatetaan samaa kuin muillakin.

----------


## joboo

> Jos kehäradalla ajetaan pelkillä matalilla niin silloin ajetaan käytännössä A:llakin. Kaikkien kaupunkiratojen kalustokierrot tulevat erittäin todennäköisesti olemaan yksi suuri kokonaisuus. Jos ei mitään erityistä syytä ole ajattaa yhdellä linjalla eri kalustoa, niin silloin siellä ajatetaan samaa kuin muillakin.


Kun kaikki flirtit minun mielestä menee M ja N junille!
http://dsjulkaisu.tjhosting.com/~hsl.../2011277-6.HTM

----------


## Antero Alku

Pari mielenkiintoista poimintaa Sm5-junien hankinnasta:



> Sm5-kaluston lisähankinta tulisi nostamaan HSL:n junaliikenteen kustannuksia huomattavasti vuodesta 2014 alkaen verrattuna TTS 2012-2014 ehdotukseen, vuositasolla noin 4 miljoonalla eurolla.
> ...
> Junakalustoyhtiö on tehnyt ensimmäisen 32 junan osalta suorahankintana VR:n kanssa kunnossapitosopimuksen, joka on HSL:n asiantuntijoiden näkemyksen mukaan kallis ja ehdoiltaan epäedullinen. Lisäksi VR esittää vielä huoltokorvausten korottamista, koska se ei oman ilmoituksensa mukaan pysty toteuttamaan huoltoja kaluston toimitussopimuksen mukaisilla tuntimäärillä.


Eihän tämän näin pitäisi mennä. Investoidaan uuteen kalustoon, jotta kustannukset nousevat.

Antero

----------


## aki

> Pari mielenkiintoista poimintaa Sm5-junien hankinnasta:
> 
> Eihän tämän näin pitäisi mennä. Investoidaan uuteen kalustoon, jotta kustannukset nousevat.
> 
> Antero


Käytännössä junakalustoyhtiöllä ei taida olla mahdollisuutta kilpailuttaa Sm5:n huoltoa koska meillä on VR:n monopoli! Ainoa vaihtoehto on tehdä huoltosopimus VR:n kanssa jolloin kyseinen yhtiö sanelee hinnat miten haluaa. Matkustajien selkänahastahan tämäkin ylimääräinen maksu otetaan lippujen hintojen korotuksina, tästä kehäradan liikenteestä taitaa tulla varsin kallista liikennettä!

----------


## Mikle

> Käytännössä junakalustoyhtiöllä ei taida olla mahdollisuutta kilpailuttaa Sm5:n huoltoa koska meillä on VR:n monopoli!


Kyllä minä ainakin ymmärrän tuosta linkitetystä HSL:n asiakirjasta, että noiden 9 lisäjunan kunnossapidon kilpailuttamista harkitaan. Ja ainakin valmistajatehdas mainitaan mahdolliseksi tahoksi, jolta tarjous pyydetään.
Eipä silti, modernien tai vaikka vähän vanhempienkin junien huollon polkaisu käyntiin tuosta vaan on "hieman" eri mittakaavan asia kuin perustaa tasokaskin korjaamo fiksaamaan vaikkapa autoja. Siksi mahdollisia ehdokkaita ei pilvin pimein taida olla?

----------


## Antero Alku

> Kyllä minä ainakin ymmärrän tuosta linkitetystä HSL:n asiakirjasta, että noiden 9 lisäjunan kunnossapidon kilpailuttamista harkitaan. Ja ainakin valmistajatehdas mainitaan mahdolliseksi tahoksi, jolta tarjous pyydetään.


Juuri näin. VR-yhtymän monopoli koski junaliikennettä, ei mitään muuta toimintaa. Ja tällä hetkellä monopli perustuu sopimukseen ministeriön kanssa, ei enää lakiin.

Mikäli olen ymmärtänyt oikein, Sm5-junien huoltosopimus perustuu poliittiseen juonitteluun, joka teki tyhjäksi YTV:lle sen edun, jonka se sai hankkimalla omat junat ja lopettamalla vuokraamasta junia VR-Yhtymältä. Käytännössä tilanne on hankala sen osalta, että junien huoltoon tarvitaan tilat ja mittavaa huoltotilaa oli tarjolla vain Ilmalassa ja VR-Yhtymän omistuksessa.

HSL:n esityskessä viitataan HSL:n omien asiantuntijoiden arvioon siitä, että huolto on kallista. HSL:llä ja Junakalusto Oy:llä onkin tieto sähköjunien huoltamisesta metron junahuollosta, joten arviolle huoltokustannusten hinnasta on vankkaa pohjaa.

Käytännössä yhdeksän junan huoltoon ei tarvita kuin junan mittainen huoltohalli ja muutama asentaja. Se ei ole vaikea järjestää. Stadlerille tämä on tuttua liiketoimintaa, joka käytännössä perustuu paikallisen henkilöstön koulutukseen. Vaihtoehto on siis täysin realistinen ja mielenkiintoisinta onkin nähdä, mitä VR-Yhtymä tekee, kun huoltourakka kilpailutetaan. Luopuuko se sovinnolla, jolloin syntyy tilanne, että täysin samaa työtä tekee kaksi yritystä, mutta täysin eri hinnalla. Vai korjaako VR-Yhtymä hinnoittelunsa käyvälle markkinatasolle, jolloin syntyy kysymys siitä, miksi VR-Yhtymälle yksien junien huolto on huomattavasti kalliimpaa kuin samojen junien toisen hankintaerän huoltaminen.




> Eipä silti, modernien tai vaikka vähän vanhempienkin junien huollon polkaisu käyntiin tuosta vaan on "hieman" eri mittakaavan asia kuin perustaa tasokaskin korjaamo fiksaamaan vaikkapa autoja. Siksi mahdollisia ehdokkaita ei pilvin pimein taida olla?


Itse asiassa ei kyse ole kovin ihmeellisestä asiasta. Periaatteessa autoissa on monimutkaisempaa ja vaativampaa tekniikkaa kuin junissa. Tosin autoja ei paljon enää korjata, vaihdetaan vain osia. Mutta Stadler voi kouluttaa yhtä hyvin asentajia omaan kuin jonkun toisen palvelukseen. Pätevää työvoimaa on Suomessa. Huoltohallille löytynee paikkoja seudun entisiltä ja nykyisiltä asemilta ja niiden sivuraiteilta. Tai vaikka Vuosaaren satamasta, metron yhdysraiteen varrelta. Tosin sinne on turhan pitkä matka rautateitse. Ennakoivan huollon halli ei ole kovin kallis. Tavanomaisen teollisuushallin hintainen.

Antero

----------


## Mikle

> Itse asiassa ei kyse ole kovin ihmeellisestä asiasta. Periaatteessa autoissa on monimutkaisempaa ja vaativampaa tekniikkaa kuin junissa.


Tästä olen kyllä eri mieltä. Junissa on jo fyysisesti sen verran laajempia laitekokonaisuuksia sekä liikennekelpoisuusvaatimukset tiukempia, että moisen toiminnan polkaiseminen kysyy enemmän paukkuja. Eihän se silti tietenkään mitenkään mahdotonta ole. En toki silti väitä usean erimerkkisen ja -mallisen autonkaan huoltotoiminnan hallitsemisen varsinkaan autoissa olevan tietotekniikan aikakaudella olevan mikään läpihuutojuttu. Siinäkin tarvitaan osaavan henkilökunnan lisäksi hintavaa testerikalustoa. Pätevää työvoimaa toki Suomessa löytyy erikoistumaan vaikka mihin, se on selvä.

Ja itse junakaluston huoltotoimintahan ei ole aina pelkkää ennakoivaa huoltoa; välillä pitää tehdä isompaakin remppaa, joskus vaihdella ja sorvaillakin pyöriä, ehkä nostella korjausten yhteydessä junaa ym. Vian hakeminen on jo yksikön koon vuoksi monesti vaikeampi homma kuin vaikkapa kuorma-autossa.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Tästä olen kyllä eri mieltä. Junissa on jo fyysisesti sen verran laajempia laitekokonaisuuksia sekä liikennekelpoisuusvaatimukset tiukempia, että moisen toiminnan polkaiseminen kysyy enemmän paukkuja.


Auto on absoluuttisesti monimutkaisempi laite kuin sähkömoottorijuna. Pelkästään polttomoottori on vaativampi komponentti kuin mikään sähkömoottorijunan osa, kun lasketaan liikkuvien osien määrää, materiaalitekniikka, vaadittavia oheistoimintoja ja komponentteja jne. Auton vaativuutta lisää sekin, että sen täytyy toimia vaikeammissa olosuhteissa. Autoa käyttävätkin kaikenkarvaiset tumpelot, jotka eivät ymmärrä tekniikasta yhtään mitään. Tietenkin auto on kevyemmällä kuormalla, eikä sen tarvitse kestää niin kauan kuin junan. Ja suurten valmistusmäärien ansiosta autojen luotettavuutta on mahdollista testata ja kehittää tavalla, josta voisin joukkoliikenneinsinöörinä vain unelmoida. Samaa automallia voidaan tehdä kymmeniä tuhansia, kun kiskokalustossa muutaman sadan kappaleen valmistus on suuri määrä.

Olennainen ero on, että autot ovat pääasiassa kertakäyttöisiä kun junat on suunniteltu ikuisiksi. Tämä siten, että auton kaikkia osia ei ole suunniteltu huollettavaksi, vaan niiden on laskettu kestävän sen aikaa kun auton oletetaan olevan käytössä ennen romuttamista. Siksi autoja ei nykyään enää korjata, vaan niihin ainoastaan vaihdetaan osia. Junat ovat ikuisia siksi, että kaikki osat voidaan huoltaa ja loppuunkuluneina vaihtaa. Kun tämä on junissa mahdollista ja kun junien käyttö ja ylläpito perustuu huoltamiseen, siksi junat voivat tuntua monimutkaisemmilta kuin autot.




> Ja itse junakaluston huoltotoimintahan ei ole aina pelkkää ennakoivaa huoltoa; välillä pitää tehdä isompaakin remppaa, joskus vaihdella ja sorvaillakin pyöriä, ehkä nostella korjausten yhteydessä junaa ym. Vian hakeminen on jo yksikön koon vuoksi monesti vaikeampi homma kuin vaikkapa kuorma-autossa.


Olet oikeassa, mutta ennakoivan huollon osuus on ratkaiseva. Luotettavuus eli ennakoimattomat viat ovat hyvin harvinaisia. Sillä ennakoivalla huollolla ennakoimattomat viat vältetään. Huollon organisoinnin kannalta on myös selvä, ettei huoltotiloja tehdä kaikkein harvinaisimpien suunniteltujenkaan huoltojen mukaan. Pyöräkerran sorvaus ja vaihto ovat ennakoituja huoltotoimenpiteitä, mutta tulevat vastaan useiden kuukausien tai vuosien välein. Tällaiset asiat hoidetaan pienellä kalustomäärällä alihankintana. Esimerkiksi metrojuat kävivät vuosia pyöräsorvissa Pasilan konepajalla.

Junan alle pääsykään ei ole nykyisin ongelma. Kun sekin on harvoin vastaan tuleva tarve, asia hoituu tasaisella lattialla käytettävin irtonosturein, joiden nosto synkronoidaan sähköisesti. Kun huolto otetaan huomioon jo suunnitteluvaiheessa, huoltokohteet voidaan suunnitella siten, ettei tarvita edes perinteistä rasvamonttua. Ja vikadiagnostiikka on toinen nykyajan apuväline. Sen ansiosta vikaa ei tarvitse hakea eikä edes odottaa. Diagnostiikka osaa varoittaa vioista jo ennen kuin ne havaittaisiin toimintahäiriöinä.

Antero

----------


## Mikle

> Auto on absoluuttisesti monimutkaisempi laite kuin sähkömoottorijuna. Pelkästään polttomoottori on vaativampi komponentti kuin mikään sähkömoottorijunan osa, kun lasketaan liikkuvien osien määrää, materiaalitekniikka, vaadittavia oheistoimintoja ja komponentteja jne.


Tästä saisikin mielenkiintoisen keskustelun, tosin tiedän taas eksyväni alkuperäisestä aiheesta. Pahoittelut.
Sen verran kommentoin kuitenkin, että polttomoottori toki on liikkuvine osineen monimutkaisempi jos verrataan uudemman sähköjunakaluston oikosulkumoottoreihin. Onhan toki autoissa nippu apulaitteita, mutta  niin on junassakin alkaen ihan siitä miten noita oikosulkumosia ruokitaan ja päättyen vaikkapa johonkin matkustajaovien ilmaverhoihin. 
Kuorma-autoihin verrattuna pienessäkin sähkömoottorijunassa jo pelkästään.paineilmaverkosto on paljon laajempi. Jarrujärjestelmät, sähköpuolen suuren ja pienempienkin jännitteiden systeemit ym. Tähän voisi lisätä paljon eri laitekokonaisuuksia. 
Iso asia autotekniikan eduksi on se, kuten mainitsitkin, että autoja on niin paljon ja niiden huoltoimintaa harjoitetaan laajasti. Niin hekilöautoje kuin raskaankalustonkin.  Toki autotekniikassakin eri merkkien kommervenkkeihin erikoistumiselle on tarvetta ja aina enemmän mennään autoissakin siihen suuntaan, että asentajat ja muu tekniikan henkilöstö tarvitsee lisäkoulutusta itse autojen kehittyviin laitteisiin mutta myös korjaamoissa tarvittaviin testilaitteistoihin.  





> Auton vaativuutta lisää sekin, että sen täytyy toimia vaikeammissa olosuhteissa. Autoa käyttävätkin kaikenkarvaiset tumpelot, jotka eivät ymmärrä tekniikasta yhtään mitään.


Tämä on totta, mutta ei ne autot immuuneja ole olosuhteille eikä älyvapaalle käytölle.

Tämä nyt ei liity mitenkän aiheeseemme junien huoltotoimintaan, mutta menköön jonkinmoisena kevennyksenä:
Parina viime talvena uudempia ns. laatumallejakin tuli nähtyä paljon motareiden varsille hyytyneinä kun hienot commonrail-dieselit apulaitteineen ei kestäneetkään nikottelematta kylmää ja sähkönkulutus on uusissa autoissa noiden moninaisten varusteiden  takia sen verran suurta, että turhan lyhyet ajomatkat pistää akut ennenaikaiselle eläkkeelle. No, noissakin tapauksissa kyseessä on paljolti huonon ylläpidon virheet, mutta ei kaikissa. Suuret autotehtaat vaan eivät juurikaan viitsi tehdä muutoksia autoihinsa pienen pohjoisen markkina-alueen tarpeisiin.
Ja viime kesänä ihmettelin erään motarin taukopaikalla nimeltämainitsemattoman merkkistä uudehkoa pikkuautoa, joka oli päässyt kaamean käyhän saattelemana nilkuttamaan tuolle taukopaikalle.  Kuljettaja harmitteli tilaansa ja kertoi kyllä punaisen valon palaneen mittaristossa jonkun aikaa ennen kuin auto alkoi hyytyä, mutta oli se vilkkunut joskus ennenkin ja silloinkin kun oli jäänyt käsijarru päälle (häh?) joten ei aiheuttanut hänellä toimenpiteitä. No mitä tästä opimme  :Smile:  Näyttipä autossa olevan myös öljynpainemittarikin, mutta mitä sekään hyödyttää jos sitä ei koskaan vilkuile.





> Olennainen ero on, että autot ovat pääasiassa kertakäyttöisiä kun junat on suunniteltu ikuisiksi.


Olet mielestäni osittain oikeassa. Pääsääntöisesti autot valmistetaan paljon pienempää käyttöikää varten, mutta kyllä niitäkin korjataan, hapettumia poistellaan sähkövehkeistä, osia tosiaan vaihdellaan summassa enemmän kuin ennenaikaan. Autoillakin käyttöikää voidaan jatkaa lähes loputtomasti ja jotkut jatkavatkin jos tietyn mallin pitäminen on itseisarvo. Ylläpitokustannukset ennenpitkää karkaavat niin paljon, että tulee halvemmaksi hankkia uusi ja se raja tulee ylläpidosta riippuen vastaan ennemmin tai myöhemmin, mutta paljon aikaisemmin kuin junakalustolla. Pääkaupunkiseudulla muuten pyörii päivittäisessä raskaassa maansiirtokäytössä muutama 1980-luvun Scania V8:aa, 142 ja 143, jotka on omistajan toimesta peruskorjattu kai pariinkin kertaan ja ovat kaikinpuolin priimakunnossa ja vetävät kuntonsa puolesta uusille hyvinkin vertoja. Mitä nyt kuljettajan ergonomia on edelleen siellä -80-luvulla ja konetehot pieniä kokoluokka huomioiden sekä kulutus suurempi kuin nykyvehkeissä. Mutta, jos omille työtunneille ei laske niin suurta hintaa ja osaamista löytyy, voin kuvitella tuon kaluston maksaneen omistajalle itsensä takaisin moneen kertaan kun uudemman kaluston kanssa joku toinen makselee pankille jatkuvasti lyhennyksiä. 

Mutta vaikka junakaluston käyttöikä on jo lähtökohtaisesti paljon pidempi, ei niitäkään ikuisiksi ole suunniteltu. Eikös esimerkiksi Flirtinkin suunniteltu käyttöikä ole siellä 30v vuoden korvilla, vaikka vehkeillä otaksuttavasti on tarkkaan mietityt huolto-ohjelmat ajomäärän ja käyttövuosien mukaan.
Kyllä junissakin kuten autoissakin alaa kaikkien teknisten härpäkkeiden tavoin ikä painamaan jo yksittäisistä kytkimistä ja namiskuukkeleista lähtien, joskus ottaa kontaktia käännettäessä joskus tarttee rämpyttää useamman kerran niin sitten pelaa.  Kaikki nämä tietysti voidaan rakentaa ja niitä osin rakenetaankin uusiksi kerta toisensa perään, mutta jossain se raja menee milloin uutta kannattaa laittaa kehiin.




> Olet oikeassa, mutta ennakoivan huollon osuus on ratkaiseva.


Olen samaa mieltä ja ennakoiva huolto on sitä kaikkien kannalta fiksuinta toimintaa. Siltikin tosielämässä tulee ennakoimattomiakin vikoja, sorvaustarvekin saattaa yhtäkkiä yllättää ja varsinkin juuri tähän vuodenaikaan, jota elämme. Kyllä toki muulloinkin. 




> Junan alle pääsykään ei ole nykyisin ongelma.


Onko muuten missäänpäin maailmaa junien huoltohalleissa rasvamontuttomia huoltoraiteita? Minä en tiedä yhtäkään, tosin en väitä noita kovin hyvin tuntevanikaan.
Kyllä ymmärtääkseni junan alle meno on kätevämpää montun kautta kuin nostella runkoa ilmaan vain, jotta voitaisiin katsella mikä siellä sen vikailmoituksen mukaan taas aiheuttaa sitä kolinaa, pauketta tai hukkaa ilmaa. Tai tekikö se radalle heitetty pyöräteline mitenkin pahaa jälkeä vaikka juna tulikin ajamalla varikolle? Pakko sekin on tsekata kuitenkin.




> Ja vikadiagnostiikka on toinen nykyajan apuväline. Sen ansiosta vikaa ei tarvitse hakea eikä edes odottaa. Diagnostiikka osaa varoittaa vioista jo ennen kuin ne havaittaisiin toimintahäiriöinä.


Vikadiagnostiikkaa tosiaan on niin uudemmissa junissa kuin autoissakin. Se, kuten kirjoititkin,  monesti ilmoittaa toimintahäiriöistä ennen todellisia oireita, helpottaa vian paikallistamista sekä ongelman poistamista. Se ei kuitenkaan auta joka vaivaan eikä sentakia vanha kunnon manuaalinen vianetsintä ole ollenkaan ylimainostettua

No tässä eksyin taas selittämään aivan muuta kuin itse aihetta. Ponttini kuitenkin edelleen on, että autohuoltotoiminnan starttaaminen on paljon helpompi rasti kuin junien huoltotoiminnan. Johtuu tosiaan paljolti autojen lukumääristä vrt. junat. Mitenkään mahdotonta se ei tietenkään ole ja jos jollain taholla on tarvetta ja resursseja niin kyllähän se homma hoituu. 
Ehkä tästä joku taas palauttaa keskustelua alkuperäisen aiheen suuntaan :Smile:

----------


## Elmo Allen

Eikö autohuolto ole nykypäivänä korjaamotasolla aika lailla tasolla: tietokone kertoo viallisen osan, osa vaihdetaan uuteen, vanha osa lähetetään johonkin muualle korjattavaksi. Näin tietysti toiminee moni palikka sähköjunassakin, mutta jotain ajomoottoreita ja telejä lienee vaikeampi näin operoida. Junien huoltolaitoksen pitäisi kuitenkin kai ennen kaikkea hallita huoltoketjun toisten osien alihankinta. Omia sorveja ynnä muita ei kannata pitää.

----------


## junabongari

> Nyt hankittavien 32kpl Sm5:n hankinta ja ehkä 9kpl lisätilaus on ainakin mun mielestä aika hyvä "panostus" lähiliikenteeseen, kun on kyse niinkin suuren junasarjan korvaamisesta uudella kalustolla kuin Sm1/2, niin on mielestäni selvää ettei koko sarjaa voi eikä kannata korvata kerralla. Sm2-junilla on peruskorjauksen ansiosta käyttöikää jäljellä vielä aiemmin mainittu 15-20 vuotta joten miksi nämä pitäisi laittaa romuksi? Jatkossa Sm2-kaluston käyttö tulee varmaankin painottumaan rantaradan lähijuniin jonne ei edelleenkään ole tulossa matalalattiakalustoa, olen kyllä sitä mieltä että myös E, S ja U-juniin pitäisi jo saada matalaa kalustoa, on aika epäreilua että jatkossa kehäradan liikenne on 100% matalaa ja myös suuri osa pääradan muusta lähijunaliikenteestä on matalaa kun taas Espoon ja Kirkkonummen suuntaan ei laiteta lainkaan matalaa kalustoa! Tullaankohan A-linjalla ajamaan kehäradan aloittamisen jälkeen pelkästään Sm2-kalustolla kun kaikki flirtit menee kehäradan liikenteeseen vai sijoitetaankohan A:lle Sm4-kalustoa?


Ihmettelin itsekin, että mistä se matalalattiakalusto saadaan A- ja K- linjoille, kun Sm4 siirtyvät muualle.
Lisätilauksen avulla voidaan varmaan saada matalalattiakalustoa myös kyseisille reiteille.
Ps. Sm1 junat paalaimeen ja äkkiä kuulo menee niiden kyydissä.

----------


## tlajunen

> Vikadiagnostiikkaa tosiaan on niin uudemmissa junissa kuin autoissakin. Se, kuten kirjoititkin,  monesti ilmoittaa toimintahäiriöistä ennen todellisia oireita, helpottaa vian paikallistamista sekä ongelman poistamista.


Vikadiagnostiikka toisaalta itsessään on yksi laaja kokonaisuus lisää, jolla on mahdollisuus vikaantua. Modernissa kalustossa "haamuvikojen" osuus on melko suuri, ja toisaalta diagnostiikkajärjestelmät eivät aina osaa paikallistaa vikaa kovinkaan tarkasti.

Tämän sanottuani totean kuitenkin, että mieluummin kohtalaisesti toimiva diagnostiikka kuin ei diagnostiikkaa lainkaan.

----------


## Mikle

> Modernissa kalustossa "haamuvikojen" osuus on melko suuri, ja toisaalta diagnostiikkajärjestelmät eivät aina osaa paikallistaa vikaa kovinkaan tarkasti.


Tuo on totta ja itselläni jäi nuo haamuviat kokonaan huomioimatta edellisesssä. Samaa mieltä, että kyllä diagnostiikka parempi on olemassa kuin ilman sitä. kehitys kehittyy  :Smile: 

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 21:21 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 21:15 ----------




> Eikö autohuolto ole nykypäivänä korjaamotasolla aika lailla tasolla: tietokone kertoo viallisen osan, osa vaihdetaan uuteen,


Käsittääkseni monessa tapauksessa kyllä, tosin vikakoodeja ei todellakaan muodostu kaikesta korjaus- / huoltotarpeesta. Alustan ja voimansiirron osat on tästä esimerkkeinä. Näin ainakin niissä esimerkkimalleissa, joita vähäisesti tunnen. Mauaaliselle duunille ja ammattitaidolle on autohuollossa edelleen kysyntää, mutta tosiaan enenevissä määrin tietotekniikka noissakin ammateissa on hallittavana.

----------

